# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Ασύρματη σύνδεση Λούτσας Μυκόνου

## wireless.surfer

Σε scan που έγινε στον κόμβο *dimis7* (wind#7187), λάβαμε σήμα *-84db* από ένα link με ssid *MWN-Tinos-Vougli-Link*  και mac address *00:30:1A:03:17:4C*. 

Λόγω του ότι το Βούγλι είναι στη Μύκονο (νομίζω), μας έχει κεντρίσει το ενδιαφέρον να βρούμε επιπλέον στοιχεία, προκειμένου να αποκτήσουμε μία εικόνα εάν όντως λάβαμε σήμα από κάποιο link που ενώνει τη Μύκονο με την Τήνο.

Η κεραία του scan ήταν 60άρι πιάτο, σε οριζόντια πόλωση.

Η κατεύθυνση της κεραίας ήταν όντως προς την Τήνο & τη Μύκονο. Λόγω όμως του ότι η Μύκονος απέχει 130 χιλιόμετρα από το σημείο του scan, εννοείται πως ούτε κατά διάνοια φαίνεται. Το μόνο που φαίνεται είναι ο ορίζοντας, σαν μία καθαρή γραμμή.

Το pc έτρεχε MikroTik και η κάρτα με την οποία έγινε το scan ήταν cm9.

Η συχνότητα ήταν η 2,437GHz (κανάλι 6).

Αν γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι επί του θέματος παρακαλώ να μας διαφωτίσει.

Σε περίπτωση που έχω κάποιο νεότερο θα σας ενημερώσω.

_edit by wireless.surfer:_ Άλλαξα τον τίτλο σε κάτι πιο κατάλληλο για την εξέλιξη του topic.

----------


## Cha0s

Σε τόση απόσταση δεν παίζει πρόβλημα με την καμπυλότητα της Γης;

Μου φαίνεται απίθανο δεν ξέρω...

----------


## panoz

Ο ορίζοντας αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι στα 8 nmiles στο επίπεδο της θάλασσας.. τώρα, αν και τα δύο σημεία είναι σε υψόμετρο τότε αλλάζει το θέμα.. πολύ.. και επειδή ο dimis7 είναι στα 100+ μέτρα δεν έιναι και πολύ απίθανο.. βέβαια με μολύβι και χαρτί κάνεις υπολογισμούς και βλέπεις, αλλά βραδιάτικα sorry ο εγκέφαλος μου κοιμάται  ::  ..

----------


## wiresounds

Βάλτε 1,2 μέτρα πιάτο και κάντε λινκ με κεντρικές Κυκλάδες.  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Η περιέργεια δεν με άφησε να κοιμηθώ:

Έστησα πρόχειρα (μέσα στη νύχτα) ένα interface με μία andrew στραμένη προς Μύκονο.

Την κεραία την προσανατόλισα με τη βοήθεια του google earth.

Θα προσπαθήσω αύριο να κάνω ένα καλύτερο κεντράρισμα, με γνώμονα το σήμα λήψης.

Παρόλα αυτά κατάφερα να συνδεθώ με το "MWN-Tinos-Vougli-Link" και μάλιστα πήρα και ΙΡ από dhcp.

Μπόρεσα επίσης να πάρω ping replies από τις εξής ΙΡs. 

10.170.50.1 - 795ms - 00:50:FC:EF:71:38
10.170.50.2 - 752ms - 00:30:1A:03:17:4C
10.170.50.4 - 491ms - 00:30:1A:04:9D :: A

Το σήμα ήταν μεταβαλλόμενο από -82dbm έως -95dbm.

Με μία δεύτερη παρατήρηση φάνηκε πως στην πραγματικότητα το σήμα στη λήψη υποβιβαζόταν σχεδόν ανάλογα με την ποσότητα δεδομένων που περνούσαν απο το link.

Στα περισσότερα pings δεν υπήρχε απάντηση, όπως είναι φυσικό.

Στο scan, το σήμα φαινόταν πολύ σταθερότερο. Πιο συγκεκριμένα έπαιζε μεταξύ -81dbm έως -86dbm.

Περισσότερα νέα αύριο βράδυ.

----------


## yian_ifaistos

Είναι πολλά τα km ρε γμτ για να είναι link με Μύκονο ... και είναι και πάνω από θάλασσα  ::  

Μακάρι να είναι βγείς αληθινός αλλά προσωπικά κρατάω αρκετές επιφυλάξεις... και πες ότι ο απέναντι ρίχνει Watt, εσύ πως τον είδες με 60αρι πιάτο ? 
Σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει υπάρχει κάτι ενδιάμεσο προς τη διόπτευση που στοχεύεις?

/fun mode on 
για τα ping timeout υπάρχει εξήγηση....ξέρεις πόσα καράβια διασχίζουν το Αιγαίο ανάμεσά σας ?  ::

----------


## Neuromancer

πολύ περίεργο μου φαίνεται πάντως το range 10.170.0.0/24 - 10.170.100.0/24 όπου ανήκει και η IP που πήρες άνηκει στην μύκονο σύμφωνα με την "παλιά" διευθυνσηοδότηση  ::   ::   ::  

οπότε αν είναι έτσι άντε βάλε κανένα πιατάκι 2μ και καλό Link  ::   ::   :: 

Υ.Γ. Δεν είναι ακόμα πρωταπριλιά έτσι να συνενοούμαστε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Η «ειρωνία» είναι πως ταιριάζει και το ΙΡ range.

Κατά τα άλλα τι να πω... μένω κι εγώ έκπληκτος και περιμένω να δω που στο καλό συνδέθηκα.

----------


## yian_ifaistos

Χμ...συνεπώς σταθεροποίησε όσο μπορείς το link σου και περίμενε με το τουφέκι να δεις καμία 6667 πόρτα στο subnet τους  ::  

Τι να πώ, με το καλό να αποδειχτεί ότι όντως είναι Μύκονος ή Τήνος 
 ::

----------


## Neuromancer

άντε να έχουμε και wireless σύνδεση με Αθήνα και στις διακοπές  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Κανε upload το scan!!  ::

----------


## ice

το λινκ πανω απο την θαλασσα δεν ειναι κατι περιεργο και μακαρι να εχει γινει κατι τετοιο ετσι ωστε να δωθουν ιδεες και σε αλλες κοινοτητες

----------


## dti

Καλά μην τρελλαίνεστε... 

Κι εγώ κάποτε είχα πιάσει έξω από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας το ap του fulljazz που έλεγε οτι είναι στην Αργυρούπολη...

Προφανώς το είχε ξεχάσει με τα settings όταν όντως έμενε και είχε κόμβο στην Αργυρούπολη. Στο μεταξύ όμως είχε μετακομίσει στη Ραφήνα...

----------


## ngia

η απόκλιση της τροχιάς σε σχέση με την ευθεία που ενώνει τα δύο σημεία είναι:
dh=0.078 d1 d2 /k

για k=1, ευθύγραμμη διάδοση του ραδιοκύματος και απόσταση d1=d2=130/2=65km έχουμε

dh=0.078 65 65 = 330m

για k=4/3, κάμπυλη διάδοση του ραδιοκύματος - σε κανονικές ατμοσφαιρικές συνθήκες - 99% του χρόνου, και απόσταση d1=d2=130/2=65km έχουμε

dh=0.078 65 65 3/4 = 247m

αφετέρου με΄τσίτα τα γκάζια το σήμα , με πλήρη οπτική θα ήταν -76,
άρα χλωμό το βλέπω να πιάνεις τον απέναντι, μάλλον κάποιον εκέι γύρω πιάνεις.

παρατηρήστε ότι το λινκ ακόμα και να βγει με περισσότερη ισχύ κτλ, πρακτικά δεν θα παίζει λόγω φυσικών φαινομένων, όπως δείχνουν τα νούμερα outage/month
αλλάξτε στο xls διαφόρους παραμέτρους, προκειμένου να μειωθεί η μη διαθεσιμότητα του λινκ..

----------


## wireless.surfer

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω την προέλευση του σήματος και απλά κάνω υποθέσεις.

Εάν κάποιος γνωρίζει σε τι υψόμετρο βρίσκεται το Βούγλι ας το αναφέρει ώστε να έχουμε μία εικόνα, όπως και το αν μπορεί να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή μεταξύ Ανατολικής Αττικής και Βουγλίου.

Πάντως, αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι πως το "ack timeout" παίρνει αυτόματα την τιμή των 408μsec και κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτό ίσως να οφείλεται στο ότι το σήμα μπορεί να έρχεται από πολύ μακριά.

Το άλλο είναι πως η στόχευση της κεραίας μου με αυτήν της κεραίας του *dimis7* (o οποίος εξακολουθεί να λαμβάνει το σήμα αυτό) συγκλίνουν πολύ μακριά.

Η απόσταση του κόμβου μου με τον κόμβο *dimis7* είναι περίπου 3km.

----------


## fotis

Μας βλέπω καλοκαίρι παραλία Μύκονο με laptop  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Μας βλέπω καλοκαίρι παραλία Μύκονο με laptop


Καλύτερα όχι γιατί δε θα έχουμε μάτια για τις κυρίες.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## panoz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fotis
> 
> Μας βλέπω καλοκαίρι παραλία Μύκονο με laptop 
> 
> 
> Καλύτερα όχι γιατί δε θα έχουμε μάτια για τις κυρίες.


γιατι??? υποννοείς ότι τόσο καιρό δεν μάθαμε το Multitasking ? μια χαρά σου λέω !

----------


## sotiris

> mas βλέπω καλοκαίρι παραλία μύκονο με laptop


Είναι πολύ hot το καλοκαίρι στην Μύκονο...δεν είναι περιβάλλον για laptop, θα βγάζει blue death οθονες....

----------


## panoz

> Είναι πολύ hot το καλοκαίρι στην Μύκονο...δεν είναι περιβάλλον για laptop, θα βγάζει blue death οθονες....


Τα παράθυρα μπορεί να μην γουστάρουν την παραλία (και όχι μόνο) αλλά ο πιγκουίνος πάει παντου  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Εγώ πάντως πιγκουίνους έχω δει μόνο στους πόλους...και όχι στους κ...λους.....  ::   ::

----------


## babisbabis

> η απόκλιση της τροχιάς σε σχέση με την ευθεία που ενώνει τα δύο σημεία είναι:
> dh=0.078 d1 d2 /k
> 
> για k=1, ευθύγραμμη διάδοση του ραδιοκύματος και απόσταση d1=d2=130/2=65km έχουμε
> 
> dh=0.078 65 65 = 330m
> 
> για k=4/3, κάμπυλη διάδοση του ραδιοκύματος - σε κανονικές ατμοσφαιρικές συνθήκες - 99% του χρόνου, και απόσταση d1=d2=130/2=65km έχουμε
> 
> ...


Με ενδιαφερει αυτο το calculator αλλα εχει καποιες ρυθμισεις που δεν τις ξερω...
Π.χ. το K factor??? Τι βαζουμε? 
Roundness factor (rd)??? Τι βαζουμε???
Εγω θελω να υπολογιζω παντα με βαση την καμπυλοτητα της γης, αλλα και να αλλαξω τη συχνοτητα. Λογικα θα δουλευει και για αλλες συχνοτητες, ετσι δεν ειναι?...

----------


## jagon

Κατέβασε από εδώ το zip, που εκτός από το excel αρχείο, έχει και μια παρουσίαση-οδηγό:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=14602#14602


Το βρίσκεις και εδώ: http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutor ... rGuide.ppt

----------


## donalt

Επειδή το θέμα όσον αφορά μια σύνδεση με οποιοδήποτε σημείο εκτός Αττικής νομίζω είναι ενδιαφέρον ας κρατήσουμε λίγο το topic καθαρό

----------


## babisbabis

Thanks παιδια.  :: 

@Donalt:
Δεν νομιζω να ειναι ασχετα τελειως αυτα τα 2 ποστ...
 ::

----------


## donalt

Συγνώμη που δεν διευκρίνισα μιλάω για το οφθαλμόλουτρο  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

H έρευνα που έκανα, ψάχνοντας για το "Mykonos Wireless Network", απέδωσε τα εξής:

Ο χρήστης *DungeonMaster* του παρόντος forum, αναφέρεται σχετικά με το "Mykonos Wireless Network" στην υπογραφή του.

Το Σάββατο 22 Νοεμβρίου 2003, έκανε καταχώρηση στο forum του awmn σχετικά με την παραγγελία ασύρματου εξοπλισμού μάρκας "Smartbridges". H mac address που έχει το access point που λάβαμε, ανήκει σε μηχάνημα αυτής της μάρκας.

Σε κάποιο άλλο forum στο internet βρήκα στην υπογραφή χρήστη με το ίδιο user name, αναφορά προς το "Mykonos Wireless Network" και παραπομπή σε κατάστημα πληροφορικής στο Βούγλι της Μυκόνου.

Συνεχίζοντας το ψάξιμο βρήκα και αυτό: "Ναι, η σύνδεση Μύκονος - Τήνος είναι γεγονός..."

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα όμως, στο forum μας αυτός ο χρήστης έχει καιρό να δώσει σημεία ζωής.

Τον γνωρίζει κανείς, ώστε να πάρουμε καμμία παραπάνω πληροφορία;

Δεν παρέλειψα βέβαια να του στείλω e-mail, προσκαλώντας τον να διαβάσει το παρόν topic.

----------


## sotiris

Good work wireless.surfer.

----------


## panoz

> ....


  ::   ::  respect  ::   ::

----------


## DungeonMaster

Και ναι, είναι γεγονός….
Η σύνδεση Μύκονος – Αττική είναι εφικτή !!!

Λοιπόν ο wireless.surfer έχει δίκιο. Το link αυτό ανήκει στο MWN (Mykonos Wireless Network).
Επίσης έχει δίκιο στο ότι το AP είναι τις SmartBridges (σας υπογράφω ότι είναι τα καλύτερα μηχανάκια WiFi μακράν) με έναν ενισχυτή 0,2W.

Και ναι ο κεντρικός router είναι ένα PC με Microtik.

Λοιπόν θα κάνουμε κανα link ?  ::

----------


## jchr

το link Μυκονο - Τηνο...
απο την πλευρα της Τηνου που ειναι τοποθετημενη η κεραια???
αν ειναι το Πασχα να στησω κι εγω... ειμαι στο ΒΔ μερος του νησιου
Για οσους γνωριζουν κοινοτητα Πανορμου...

----------


## jchr

Λετε το Πασχα να ειμαι 8 hops απο το χωριο στον κομβο μου στην Αθηνα?????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DungeonMaster

Η κεραία από τι πλευρά της Τήνου είναι μέσα στο κέντρο της χώρας της Τήνου πάνω σε μια ταράτσα. Οπότε μάλλον δεν την βλέπεις.

----------


## jchr

μαλιστα ... απο Συρο εχουμε καποιο ενδιαφερον ??
θα μπορουσε να φτιαχτει μια γραμμη Μυκονο - Χωρα Τηνου, Χωρα Τηνου - Συρος, Συρος - ΒΔ Τηνος, ΒΔ Τηνος - Αθηνα η Ανδρο κλπ....
μπορει να ακουγετε καλο σεναριο αλλα ισως να μπορει και να πραγματοποιηθει...
Το λινκ Μυκονο Τηνο σε πια μπαντα ειναι 2,4 η 5 GHz Και σε τι ταχυτητες παιζει???

----------


## DungeonMaster

Εγώ είμαι έτοιμος για όλα !!!
Ενδιαφέρον να υπάρχει…

Το link της Τήνου παίζει πολύ καλά. Δεν πέφτει πλέον ποτέ.
Ταχύτητα περίπου 2mb πραγματικά.

2,4 GHz, CH6

----------


## jchr

ενδιαφερον υπαρχει...
αν μπορεις, μαθε την διαθεση του ακρου, στην Τηνο, για ΒΒ με Συρο...
και το επομενο βημα να βρουμε καποιον στη Συρο να μπορει να στησει 2 ΒΒ's.
Εγω απο τη μερια μου μπορω, το πασχα τουλαχιστον που θα ειμαι στο χωριο , να στησω στο βουνο (υπαρχει ακρη στους αναμεταδοτες TV ) δυο ΒΒ's...
Πιστευω ο surfer να θελει να κανουμε ΒΒ (ειμαστε μολις 65 με 70 ΝΜ  ::   ::  (αλλα εφοσον επιασε της μυκονου , θα πιασει ανετα κι εμενα που ειμαι πιο κοντα...)
Οποιος εχει ακρη απο Συρο ας γραψει...

----------


## sotiris

> Εγω απο τη μερια μου μπορω, το πασχα τουλαχιστον που θα ειμαι στο χωριο , να στησω στο βουνο (υπαρχει ακρη στους αναμεταδοτες TV ) δυο ΒΒ's...


Από τα καλύτερα σημεία που υπάρχουν, είναι οι αναμεταδότες TV.

Γιάννη ελπίζω το καλοκαίρι να γίνεται αναμετάδοση κανά streaming απο τον "παράδεισο"  ::  ....για λόγους ασφαλείας δηλαδή,  ::  όχι ότι θα υπάρχει τίποτα ενδιαφέρον να βλέπουμε εμείς εδω στην Αθήνα...  ::

----------


## DungeonMaster

Το καλό είναι ότι στο σημείο που είμαι εγώ έχω πολύ καλή οπτική επαφή με Τήνο, Σύρο, αλλά και Πάρο και Νάξο. Ίσως και με άλλα νησιά.

Χρόνο δεν έχω τώρα, αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.

Θα δω τι μπορώ να κάνω.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Μιλήσαμε τηλεφωνικά με τον *DungeonMaster*, τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ πολύ που ανταποκρίθηκε τόσο γρήγορα.

Κανονίσαμε να κάνουμε κάποιες δοκιμές με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.

Αυτό που μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση είναι πως η κεραία μου δεν είναι παραπάνω από 40-45 μέτρα σε ύψος (από τη θάλασσα), αλλά και του *DungeonMaster* επίσης δεν είναι σε κανένα ύψος μεγάλο. Απ' ότι κατάλαβα πρέπει να είναι λιγότερο από 200 μέτρα, αλλά ας μας πει ο ίδιος καλύτερα.

Το σήμα που έρχεται στην κεραία μου παρόλα αυτά και παρά τις διακυμάνσεις, είναι σχεδόν πάντα καλύτερο από 87db, με καλύτερη μέτρηση γύρω στα 75db.

Σχετικά με την πιθανότητα δημιουργίας κάποιου link Λούτσας - Μυκόνου:
Καταλαβαίνω πως το πιθανότερο θα είναι να μην μπορέσει τελικά να φτιαχτεί κάποιο αξιόπιστο link, το οποίο θα έχει μεγάλες δυνατότητες διαμεταγωγής.

Πάνω στην προσπάθεια για να βγει αυτό το link περιμένω να αντιμετωπίσουμε προβλήματα είτε λόγω πρωτοκόλλου (όποιο επιλέξουμε), είτε σταθερής διάδοσης, είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο.

Σίγουρα όμως ήδη έχει καταγραφεί ένα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον φαινόμενο, το οποίο ίσως ανοίξει τον δρόμο για νέα projects.

Από τη μεριά μου θα κάνω ότι είναι δυνατό προκειμένου να εξαντληθούν όλα τα ενδεχόμενα να βγει αυτό το link, αλλά είμαι ανοιχτός και σε όποιον άλλο ενδιαφέρεται για δοκιμές.

ΥΓ: Και είναι και πρωταπριλιά και ποιος να μας πιστέψει...  ::

----------


## dti

> το link Μυκονο - Τηνο...
> απο την πλευρα της Τηνου που ειναι τοποθετημενη η κεραια???
> αν ειναι το Πασχα να στησω κι εγω... ειμαι στο ΒΔ μερος του νησιου
> Για οσους γνωριζουν κοινοτητα Πανορμου...


Για την Τήνο, μίλα οπωσδήποτε με τον kasiharis. Προσπαθούσε εδώ και 2 χρόνια σχεδόν να δημιουργήσει στην node db καταχώρηση, αλλά το support της nodedb ήταν νεκρό και δεν του επέτρεπαν να καταχωρήσει νέα περιοχή.

Στη Σύρο υπάρχει δραστηριότητα, στο εκεί Πανεπιστήμιο. 
Είχαν γράψει παλιότερα και στο forum μας σχετικά.

----------


## DungeonMaster

Λοιπόν μάγκες…
Αυτό το μήνυμα γράφετε ασύρματα !
Είναι γεγονός ότι η σύνδεση δουλεύει. Το routing με BGP πάει μια χαρά, και το DNS επίσης.

ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ----- ΑΘΗΝΑ ----- ΤΗΝΟΣ

Ping = 10.170.1.1

ΠΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ !!!

----------


## wiresounds

> Pinging 10.170.50.1 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 10.170.50.1: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=51
> Reply from 10.170.50.1: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=51
> Reply from 10.170.50.1: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=51
> Reply from 10.170.50.1: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=51
> 
> Ping statistics for 10.170.50.1:
> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> ...

----------


## wireless.surfer

.

----------


## sotiris

Μπραβο παιδια!!!
Η πιο γρηγορη διασυνδεση περιοχης εκτος της Αθηνας με το δικτυο....απιστευτο...


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   51 |   51 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   51 |   51 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                  gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn -    0 |   51 |   51 |    0 |    1 |   16 |    0 |
|                       mtik2.69eyes.awmn -    0 |   51 |   51 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|                            10.34.166.65 -    0 |   51 |   51 |    0 |    4 |   16 |   16 |
|                       gw-amar.jchr.awmn -    0 |   51 |   51 |    0 |    6 |   62 |    0 |
|                     gw-jchr.donalt.awmn -    0 |   51 |   51 |    0 |   10 |  109 |    0 |
|                gw-donalt.diamantis.awmn -    0 |   51 |   51 |    0 |    9 |   78 |    0 |
|                               10.74.3.5 -    0 |   51 |   51 |    0 |   10 |   78 |   31 |
|                              10.67.49.1 -    0 |   51 |   50 |    0 |   22 |  187 |    0 |
|                              10.67.48.5 -    0 |   50 |   50 |    0 |   17 |   78 |   47 |
|                              10.170.1.1 -    4 |   50 |   48 |    0 |   37 |  844 |   31 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## fotis

ΧΙΛΙΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ ΝΕΟ!

----------


## petzi

```
Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\periklis>tracert 10.170.50.1

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.170.50.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-awmn.petzi.awmn [10.86.90.129]
  2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-petzi.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.113]
  3    22 ms    12 ms     6 ms  gw-xrisoula.digi.awmn [10.86.87.118]
  4     7 ms    16 ms    12 ms  gw-digi.sotiris.awmn [10.45.165.89]
  5    10 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gw-sotiris.69eyes.awmn [10.45.165.82]
  6    49 ms    24 ms    12 ms  mtik2.69eyes.awmn [10.45.166.250]
  7    16 ms     8 ms     9 ms  10.34.166.65
  8     8 ms    10 ms     7 ms  gw-amar.jchr.awmn [10.14.148.241]
  9    30 ms    16 ms    11 ms  gw-jchr.donalt.awmn [10.66.180.254]
 10    27 ms     7 ms     7 ms  gw-donalt.diamantis.awmn [10.66.178.98]
 11    55 ms     9 ms     8 ms  10.74.3.5
 12    67 ms    18 ms    21 ms  10.67.49.1
 13    12 ms    27 ms    49 ms  10.67.48.5
 14    25 ms   100 ms    30 ms  10.170.50.1

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Απίστευτο!

----------


## sotiris

Αυτο το νεο πρεπει να γραφτει με μεγαλα γραμματα στην πρωτη σελιδα του site!!!


Το καλοκαιρι πρεπει να μπει μια καμερα στο paradise, και θα περνουμε voip τον φιλο απο εκει να κανει zoom για εμας εδω στην Αθηνα τους χαροκαμμενους....

----------


## elkos

*μπράβο παλικάρια*

----------


## fotis

Ρε παιδιά κάποιος να ξυπνήσει τους admins!!!!
ξυπνηστε ρεεεεεεεεεεεεε
Κυριακή πρωί θέλω χάρτη ελλάδος sto awmn.net με τα νέα link!!!
Σπαστε τα voip!

----------


## BladeWS

irc : 


> [02:05] <Acinonyx> re to xapsate?
> [02:05] <Acinonyx> prwtapriliatiko asteio htan





 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fotis

αργησε λίγο για πρωταπριλιάτικο  ::

----------


## BladeWS

elpizw o Acinonyx na min mas doulebe  ::  




 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DungeonMaster

> αργησε λίγο για πρωταπριλιάτικο


Δεν ξέρω παιδιά πώς έκατσε και είναι πρωταπριλιά, αλλά είναι γεγονός.

ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑΤΕ !!!

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fotis
> 
> αργησε λίγο για πρωταπριλιάτικο 
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω παιδιά πώς έκατσε και είναι πρωταπριλιά, αλλά είναι γεγονός.
> 
> ΞΕΚΟΛΛΑΤΕ !!!


 αυτό το hwn αλήθεια τί γίνεται???

----------


## sotiris

Φιλε μου γραψε ενα τοπικ, αναλυτικα πως και τι....οι προοπτικες που ανοιγονται με αυτο που πετυχατε ειναι τεραστιες.

Μπορει να δημιουργηθουν αμεσα λινκ απο νησια που ειναι κοντα στην στερια, ενδεικτικα το Καβαλα-Θασος, το Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα, οπως επισης και να γινει αλυσιδα απο νησι σε νησι, ειδικα οι Κυκλαδες ειναι πολυ κοντα σαν νησια μεταξυ τους.

Μετα όλο αυτο μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει σαν μοχλος πιεσης εναντι του Κρατους, σχετικα με την νομιμοποιηση μας, μια που τα νησια πολυ συχνα αποκλειονται τον χειμωνα.
Εσεις με τετοιο Ping που πετυχατε, μεχρι και το voip περναει απροβληματιστα.

Συγχαρητηρια και παλι και σε εσας και στα παιδια της ανατολικης Αττικης.

----------


## DungeonMaster

Κόμβος wireless.surfer (#2972)
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2972

Κόμβος DungeonMaster (#8466)
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=8466

----------


## wireless.surfer

Αρχικά η αισιοδοξία μας οφείλει να είναι συγκρατημένη.  :: 

Κατά τη διάρκεια περίπου 4ωρης δοκιμής, ΝΑΙ ΜΕΝ είχαμε καλό σήμα, ΝΑΙ ΜΕΝ είχαμε ακόμα καλύτερο ping, δεν καταφέραμε όμως να βγάλουμε bandwidth.

60kbit+60kbit (σε ταυτόχρονο tcp bandwidth test) ήταν ότι καλύτερο μπόρεσε να δώσει αυτό το link απόψε. Πολύ μικρή ταχύτητα, αλλά περίεργα σταθερή.

Και ο λόγος δεν είναι η ισχύς του σήματος, εφόσον οι στάθμες στους δέκτες δεν έπεφταν κάτω από -87db. Κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της δοκιμής μάλιστα, το σήμα ήταν γύρω στα -84dbm ή και καλύτερο.

Ο εξοπλισμός από τη μεριά μου είναι μία senao, MikroTik, andrew 24 & 9 μέτρα περίπου aircom+.

O *DungeonMaster* τον εξοπλισμό του τον έχει περιγράψει παραπάνω.

Ο λόγος που κατά τη γνώμη μου η διαμεταγωγή ήταν τόσο φτωχή (αρκετά σταθερή όμως - όπως είπα και πριν -) είναι οι περιορισμοί που θέτει το 802.11b ως προς την απόσταση, κυρίως λόγω του ack timeout αλλά και άλλων παραμέτρων.

Ενώ στη smartbridges είναι τα πάντα παραμετροποιήσιμα, οι περισσότεροι γνωρίζετε πως ο prism driver του MikroTik είναι πολύ φτωχός.

Έτσι δεν είχαμε την δυνατότητα να επέμβουμε σε καμμία από τις ρυθμίσεις που αφορούσαν στην απόσταση του link.

Τη λύση ίσως τη δώσει κάποια κάρτα ειδική για long range links με atheros chipset. Αυτό είναι και το επόμενο πράγμα που θέλουμε να δοκιμάσουμε.

Εάν κάποιος μπορεί να παραχωρήσει για πολύ λίγες μέρες μια τέτοια κάρτα για δοκιμή θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων.

Στο μεταξύ θα γίνονται συνεχώς δοκιμές, μέχρις ότου βρεθεί κάποιος ικανοποιητικός συνδιασμός εξοπλισμού.

----------


## wiresounds

Μπράβο παιδιά. Τώρα πρέπει να δοκιμάσετε να πάνε *a*λλού.

Δοκιμάστε με Ubiquiti Super Range 5 (SR5) λόγω της πολύ καλής ευαισθησίας πρώτα και μετά για την εκπομπή της.

----------


## kasiharis

> ενδιαφερον υπαρχει...
> εγω απο τη μερια μου μπορω, το πασχα τουλαχιστον που θα ειμαι στο χωριο , να στησω στο βουνο (υπαρχει ακρη στους αναμεταδοτες TV ) δυο ΒΒ's...
> Πιστευω ο surfer να θελει να κανουμε ΒΒ (ειμαστε μολις 65 με 70 ΝΜ   (αλλα εφοσον επιασε της μυκονου , θα πιασει ανετα κι εμενα που ειμαι πιο κοντα...)
> Οποιος εχει ακρη απο Συρο ας γραψει...


..και κάποιος να ανοίξει ενότητα για τις Κυκλάδες στο forum μήπως και γίνει κάποια προσπάθεια για συντονισμό και σχεδιασμό στην περιοχή αυτή.
Ελπίζω να δείξουν σημεία ζωής και οι Συριανοί που έχουν μείνει ακόμη στην Nodedb.

----------


## ngia

δεδομένα
d=130km,
H1=45m, H2=200m
G1=G2=24dbi
Tx=23dbm
Rxth=-95dBm
BrLoss=1dB

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον σαν φυσικό φαινόμενο.
Δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή και άρα LoS μετάδοση ακόμα και όταν η τροχιά καμπυλώνεται προς τα πάνω (k=4/3 σε κανονικές συνθήκες)
Μία εξήγηση είναι ότι το κύμα κυματοδηγείται, δηλ παγιδεύεται ανάμεσα σε στρώματα της ατμόσφαιρας με αποτέλεσμα να μπορεί να διαδοθεί σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις.
Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτό εμφανίζεται σε χαμηλότερες συχνότητες και σε ιδιαίτερες συνθήκες (ήρεμη θάλασσα, αυξημένη υγρασία κτλ)
Αν ισχύει αυτό όταν υπάρχουν άνεμοι το λινκ δεν θα πρέπει να παίζει. Επίσης δεν θα παίζει και σε 5GH αφού είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα.

----------


## DungeonMaster

> δεδομένα
> d=130km,
> H1=45m, H2=200m
> G1=G2=24dbi
> Tx=23dbm
> Rxth=-95dBm
> BrLoss=1dB


Τα δεδομενα ειναι λαθος.
AP είναι τις SmartBridges (τα καλύτερα μηχανάκια WiFi μακράν) με 17,5 dBm εκπομπη πανω σε έναν ενισχυτή 0,2W και 24db κεραια. Το ύψος ειναι 110 μετρα.

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> δεδομένα
> d=130km,
> H1=45m, H2=200m
> G1=G2=24dbi
> Tx=23dbm
> Rxth=-95dBm
> BrLoss=1dB
> ...


23dBm εκπομπή=0.2W
110 μέτρα ύψος ακόμα χειρότερα..δηλ.
δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με τίποτα πως βγαίνει αυτό το λινκ

----------


## papashark

Νικήτα και εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση.

Πήρα και τον τύπο που σου δίνει την οπτική επαφή (ρίζα(13*μέτρα ύψους)=χιλιόμετρα), και είδα ότι δεν βγαίνει ούτε με σφαίρες.

Τετραγωνική Ρίζα(13*(110+45))=ρίζα(13*155)=ρίζα(2015)=~45 χλμ

Μετά όμως θυμήθικα ότι στα πλοία έχουμε radar 90 ναυτικών μιλίων (~160χλμ), τα οποία είναι τοποθετημένα ναι μεν στο ψηλότερο σημείο του πλοίου, αλλά αυτό άντε να είναι στα 20 μέτρα. Και παίζουν τα άτιμα παρότι είναι σε συχνότητα ακόμα ποιό ψηλά από τα wifi......

Διάθλαση ?

----------


## fotis

Είστε σίγουροι οτι τα ραδιοκύματα ταξιδεύουν ευθεία?
http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tu...oTheoryCh2.doc

----------


## dti

> Τη λύση ίσως τη δώσει κάποια κάρτα ειδική για long range links με atheros chipset. Αυτό είναι και το επόμενο πράγμα που θέλουμε να δοκιμάσουμε.


Πάρε με τηλέφωνο και πέρνα να σου δώσω μια SR2.

Συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## Acinonyx

Το φαινόμενο είναι γνωστο στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες και ονομάζεται ducting.

Το κύμα εγκλωβίζεται σε στρώματα της ατμόσφαιρας με διαφορετική πυκνότητα και διαθλάται ακολουθώντας την καμπυλότητα της γης.

Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι συμβαίνει τις τελευταίες μέρες που έχουμε μία αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας και μπορεί να έχουμε ΚΑΙ φαινόμενα θερμοκρασιακής αναστροφής.

Το κακό είναι ότι όταν αλλάξει ο καιρός το "άνοιγμα" μάλλον θα χαθεί. Ας περιμένουμε...

Υ.Γ. Αυτή είναι η μαγεία του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού...  ::

----------


## DungeonMaster

> Το φαινόμενο είναι γνωστό στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες και ονομάζεται ducting.
> 
> Το κύμα εγκλωβίζεται σε στρώματα της ατμόσφαιρας με διαφορετική πυκνότητα και διαθλάται ακολουθώντας την καμπυλότητα της γης.
> 
> Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι συμβαίνει τις τελευταίες μέρες που έχουμε μία αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας και μπορεί να έχουμε ΚΑΙ φαινόμενα θερμοκρασιακής αναστροφής.
> 
> Το κακό είναι ότι όταν αλλάξει ο καιρός το "άνοιγμα" μάλλον θα χαθεί. Ας περιμένουμε...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αυτή είναι η μαγεία του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού...


  ::  Αυτό νομίζω και εγώ  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο.  ::  Αυτό θα πει εθελοντική προσπάθεια.  ::  
Ακόμα κι αν κάποιοι ανέθεταν σε μια εταιρία ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα θα τους έλεγαν τρελούς.  ::  
Πραγματικό M I S S I O N - I M P O S S I B L E ! ! !

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τους *andreas* και *dti* για την ευγενέστατη προσφορά υλικού.

----------


## aangelis

> Το φαινόμενο είναι γνωστο στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες και ονομάζεται ducting.
> 
> Το κύμα εγκλωβίζεται σε στρώματα της ατμόσφαιρας με διαφορετική πυκνότητα και διαθλάται ακολουθώντας την καμπυλότητα της γης.
> 
> Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι συμβαίνει τις τελευταίες μέρες που έχουμε μία αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας και μπορεί να έχουμε ΚΑΙ φαινόμενα θερμοκρασιακής αναστροφής.
> 
> Το κακό είναι ότι όταν αλλάξει ο καιρός το "άνοιγμα" μάλλον θα χαθεί. Ας περιμένουμε...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αυτή είναι η μαγεία του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού...


Ωραιότατο φαινόμενο. Πριν μια εβδομάδα εκανα την πρώτη μου συνομιλία στις μπαντες v/u με Κρήτη.  ::   ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Το καλύτερο σήμα που έλαβα από αυτό το link έως τώρα:-68dbm, λίγη ώρα πριν  ::

----------


## MerNion

wow  ::   ::  
Τι λέμε τώρα... βγήκε τέτοιο link?!?!?! Το μονο που μένει είναι να δούμε τι θα γίνει όταν αλλάξει ο καιρός.. Ελπίζω να μην πέσει.. Το γεγονός είναι οτι είναι η πρώτη φορά αν δεν κάνω λάθος που βγαίνει τόσο μακρινο link απο εμάς..

----------


## paravoid

Μπράβο παιδιά! Απίστευτο κι όμως αληθινό (ελπίζω)  :: 
Πρόσθεσα τα απαραίτητα αρχεία στο WiND ώστε να μην εμφανίζει "Data error!".
Η απεικόνιση του Αθήνα - Μύκονος δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο αλλά από το τίποτα...

----------


## jz

Μπράβο παιδιά. Έχουμε εξαπλωθεί παντού.  ::

----------


## DungeonMaster

Ευχαριστουμε παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια.

Τα τεστ τρεχουν.....
Το σερφαρισμα στο .awmn ειναι μια χαρα. Στο download τον π***ο. Αργεί.
Με καιρο τελειο βεβαια.

Για να δουμε.  ::

----------


## Markos_M

Παιδιά καλησπέρα, χαιρετώ όλους σας!

Είμαι ο Μάρκος απο το ασύρματο δύκτιο της Μυκόνου (MWN)...
Μπήκα στο Wind και έκανα εγγραφή αλλα δεν πήρα απάντηση ακόμα...
Μήπως φταίει το email μου (hotmail)?
Ή είναι κάτι άλλο?
Τι να κάνω? Να ξαναδοκιμάσω, ή να περιμένω απάντηση?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ...

----------


## DungeonMaster

Λοιπόν, όταν το link από Τήνο είναι κλειστό (έβαλα μόνο το λινκ από Αθήνα να μπορεί να κάνει connect) τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς πιο καλά. 
Φυσικό μιας και η διαφορά στην απόσταση είναι τεραστία. Τώρα το σερφάρισμα στο .awmn έχει την αίσθηση της DSL, και download με 160Kbit μέσο όρο. Σταθερά.

Upload δεν ξέρω μιας και δεν ξέρω που να κάνω upload κάτι!!! Περιμένω το Στέλιο για δοκιμές, και μάλιστα με καινούργια καρτούλα SR2 !!!

Άντε να δούμε !!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Λοιπόν, όταν το link από Τήνο είναι κλειστό (έβαλα μόνο το λινκ από Αθήνα να μπορεί να κάνει connect) τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς πιο καλά. 
> ...


Αν είναι σε κοντινά κανάλια είναι φυσικό.
Πάντως φοβερά νέα έτσι κι αλλιώς.  ::

----------


## DungeonMaster

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DungeonMaster
> 
> Λοιπόν, όταν το link από Τήνο είναι κλειστό (έβαλα μόνο το λινκ από Αθήνα να μπορεί να κάνει connect) τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς πιο καλά. 
> ...
> 
> 
> Αν είναι σε κοντινά κανάλια είναι φυσικό.
> Πάντως φοβερά νέα έτσι κι αλλιώς.


Ειναι πανω στο ιδιο AP !!! Και απο Αθηνα και απο Τηνο ειναι πελατες στο ιδιο AP.

Αλλαξαμε καρτες στην Αθηνα, αλλα τιποτα. Μονο με την Prism παιζει.

----------


## tyfeonas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wiresounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DungeonMaster
> 
> ...


ftp:10.67.160.3
δοκιμασε στον φακελο upload.

υπαρχει καμμια σελιδα απο το δικτυο της μυκονου που να μπορουμε να δουμε?

----------


## B52

Προσπαθειτε τετοιο λινκ και βαζεις 2 ατομα πανω στο ιδιο iface ?
Βαλτε 2 πιατακια 1,20 και γυριστε το σε Α να τελειωνουμε...  ::  
Χωρις πλακα τωρα ειναι "τρελλο" ολο το project και καλο θα ηταν να βαλετε μεγαλα "πιατα" και αν ειναι εφικτο απο θεμα εξοπλισμου 2 πιατα ενα για ληψη και ενα για εκπομπη...  ::  
Εχω ενα cisco 340ΑP και καθεται αμα το χρειαστειτε απο την πλευρα της Αθηνας το δανειζω... για οσο καιρο χρειαστει..  ::  

b52

----------


## andreas

Αν θελετε εχω ενα πιατο 1μ να δανεισω για δοκιμες  :: 
Αρκει να μου το πειτε μεχρι αυριο το πρωι ωστε να το ανεβασω απο το εξοχικο  ::   ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> Αυτή είναι η μαγεία του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού...


  ::   ::   ::  

Στέλιο, υπάρχει πιάτο 1.2μ για δοκιμές

----------


## lambrosk

Μπράβο παιδιά !!!
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!

----------


## sotirisk

Απίστευτο, τα λόγια είναι περιττά, pingαρα Μύκονο ασύρματα  :: 

Μπράβο σε όλους  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Α ρε!! Αυτα ειναι!!

Αντε να ενωσουμε ολο το αιγαιο και μετα να παμε για ευρωπη!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Ρε λέτε η έκλειψη να δημιούργησε νέο φαινόμενο  :: 
Κρατήστε όσα περισσότερα ντοκουμέντα μπορείτε  ::

----------


## xrg

Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα!

(Αν οργανώσετε μύτινγκ εκεί, να μας καλέσετε! )

----------


## wireless.surfer

Τα αποψινά τεστ απέδωσαν τα εξής:

Καμμία atheros κάρτα δεν μπόρεσε να κρατήσει σταθερό association. Η σύνδεση με το access point της Μυκόνου έπεφτε σχεδόν κάθε 5 δευτερόλεπτα. Δοκίμασα τις εξής κάρτες, όλες σε MikroTik 2.9.6: Netgear wg311 atheros, Ubiquiti src και Ubiquiti sr2. Ακριβώς την ίδια συμπεριφορά είχε και η cm9, όταν την είχα πρωτοδοκιμάσει.

Εντυπωσιακή ήταν η στάθμη λήψης της sr2! Καταπληκτικός δέκτης πραγματικά.

Προφανώς υπάρχει κάποιο conflict των atheros με το access point της Μυκόνου, τουλάχιστον για ένα τόσο μεγάλο link. Για τον λόγο αυτό, κανονίζουμε νέες δοκιμές, τόσο με atheros, όσο και με smartbridges και από τις 2 μεριές.

Από τα μέχρι τώρα στοιχεία, φαίνεται πως μόνο με prism κάρτες μπορεί να γίνει σταθερό asssociation. Δοκιμάσαμε λοιπόν μία senao pcmcia και μία netgear ma311.

Τελικά η ma311 ήταν με διαφορά καλύτερη! 

Προς στιγμήν μάλιστα κατάφερε να αποδώσει ακόμα και 600kbps περίπου, η καλύτερη επίδοση του link μέχρι τώρα.

Δυστυχώς όμως, για να πετύχουμε αυτή την ταχύτητα, είχαμε κλειδώσει το link στα 5.5Mbit. Λέω δυστυχώς, γιατί η αυξομείωση που έχει η ποιότητα του link δεν μας επιτρέπει να το αφήσουμε εκεί. Παραθέτω σχετικό attachment.

Οι δοκιμές συνεχίζονται και θα επανέλθω όταν υπάρχουν νεότερα.

Επίσης, καλό θα ήταν να κανονίζαμε κάποια συνάντηση (το Σάββατο ίσως), με θέμα την ανταλλαγή γνώσεων σχετικά με τα μακρινά links και τις παραμέτρους που επηρεάζουν την ποιότητα της επικοινωνίας. Είτε σε επίπεδο πρωτοκόλλου, είτε σε επίπεδο συχνότητας.

Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για κάτι τέτοιο, πείτε το να το κανονίσουμε.

----------


## Markos_M

> υπαρχει καμμια σελιδα απο το δικτυο της μυκονου που να μπορουμε να δουμε?


*Ναί ένας Test Server είναι εδω http://10.170.2.111
ή εδω http://10.170.2.111/~markos/*

----------


## dti

Στέλιο αν χρειαστείς, υπάρχει κι ένα smartbridges airpoint pro Total ap (outdoor με το poe του έτοιμο για τον ιστό).

Καλό είναι να γίνει ένα meeting ανταλλαγής εμπειριών από αυτά τα μακρινά links!
Μέχρι τότε ας ξαναθυμηθούμε αυτή την πολύ καλή παρουσίαση για "long shots":

http://www.awmn/forum/download.php?id=8087

----------


## Nefalim

ειναι απιστευτα απιστευτο ρε σεις πραγματικα.κανω πινγκ με μεσω ορο τα 20msecs.ξηνεται κανεις για λινκ με Kουαλα Λουμπουρ εχω κατι γνωστους εκει  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tyfeonas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tyfeonas
> 
> 
> υπαρχει καμμια σελιδα απο το δικτυο της μυκονου που να μπορουμε να δουμε?
> 
> 
> *Ναί ένας Test Server είναι εδω http://10.170.2.111
> ή εδω http://10.170.2.111/~markos/*


δεν το πιστευω δουλευει.  ::

----------


## machine22

Στέλιο και DungeonMaster γράψατε ιστορία και ανοίξατε νέα wireless παράθυρα. Πάμε για άλλα…  ::

----------


## elkos

βρήκα και μερικά ενδιαφέρωντα βίντεο από το τελευταίο what the hack αλλά τονίζω ότι είναι μεγαλούτσικα 

http://wiki.whatthehack.org/index.php/T ... _long_shot

----------


## wiresounds

> ...Προφανώς υπάρχει κάποιο conflict των atheros με το access point της Μυκόνου, τουλάχιστον για ένα τόσο μεγάλο link. Για τον λόγο αυτό, κανονίζουμε νέες δοκιμές, τόσο με atheros, όσο και με smartbridges και από τις 2 μεριές...


Θυμάμαι οι Gfil και LeChuck έλεγαν για ασυμβατότητες των smartbridges με άλλα μηχανάκια και κάρτες.

----------


## wireless.surfer

> βρήκα και μερικά ενδιαφέρωντα βίντεο από το τελευταίο what the hack αλλά τονίζω ότι είναι μεγαλούτσικα 
> 
> http://wiki.whatthehack.org/index.php/T ... _long_shot


Τα video αυτά έχουν μέγεθος 400Μbyte το καθένα.

Αν κάποιος θέλει να τα κατεβάσει με wireless σύνδεση, μπορεί να τα βρει στο ftp://10.67.48.34/pub/shares/Videos/technical , και τα αρχεία θα είναι διαθέσιμα εφόσον τελειώσει το download (δεν θα υπάρχει στο filename η κατάληξη "*.part*").

Τα ονόματα των αρχείων είναι 
*wth_doing_a_wifi_longshot_25.mp4*
και
*wth_wifi_long_shots_25.mp4*

Θα τα βρείτε και στο dc.

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από elkos
> 
> βρήκα και μερικά ενδιαφέρωντα βίντεο από το τελευταίο what the hack αλλά τονίζω ότι είναι μεγαλούτσικα 
> 
> http://wiki.whatthehack.org/index.php/T ... _long_shot
> 
> 
> Τα video αυτά έχουν μέγεθος 400Μbyte το καθένα.
> 
> ...


thanx

----------


## racer

Συνχαριτήρια και απο εμένα παιδιά. Και είς ΜΑΚΡΥΤΕΡΑ!!!  ::

----------


## B52

```
[email protected]:~# traceroute 10.170.2.111
traceroute to 10.170.2.111 (10.170.2.111), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router1.b52.awmn (10.42.44.20)  0.322 ms  0.165 ms  0.124 ms
 2  gw-b52.philip633.awmn (10.42.44.202)  0.557 ms  0.414 ms  0.373 ms
 3  gw-philip633.special.awmn (10.46.167.65)  1.967 ms  1.042 ms  0.799 ms
 4  gw-special.mobius.awmn (10.29.79.13)  1.281 ms  1.135 ms  1.362 ms
 5  gw-mobius.alex23.awmn (10.19.150.17)  4.281 ms  1.447 ms  1.526 ms
 6  gw-alex23.trackman.awmn (10.19.150.10)  2.021 ms  1.714 ms  3.587 ms
 7  gw-trackman.jchr.awmn (10.35.161.234)  2.084 ms  2.832 ms  2.406 ms
 8  10.66.180.250 (10.66.180.250)  14.743 ms  19.067 ms  19.819 ms
 9  gw-donalt.diamantis.awmn (10.66.178.98)  19.995 ms  18.763 ms  19.750 ms
10  10.74.3.5 (10.74.3.5)  20.126 ms  7.286 ms  77.118 ms
11  10.67.49.1 (10.67.49.1)  20.156 ms  19.131 ms  19.635 ms
12  gw-aggelo.surfer.awmn (10.67.48.5)  20.265 ms  18.299 ms  19.737 ms
13  10.170.50.1 (10.170.50.1)  90.237 ms  21.705 ms  97.593 ms
14  10.170.50.1 (10.170.50.1)  3020.231 ms !H  3038.184 ms !H  3020.455 ms !H
```

Τωρα το πρωι δεν παει τοσο καλα και μαλλον φταιει οτι αλλαξε ο καιρος !!!!
 ::  

b52

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπορούμε να έχουμε 2 πιάτα 1μ και πάνω, 2 SR5 και μια μετάθεση μου για Μύκονο το ΣΚ ΟεΟ…?

Δεν ξέρω πως… αλλά έχω αλληθωρίσει… nice work guys….  ::

----------


## mbjp

ανπιστεβαμπλ!!!!
συγχαρητηρια!!! γρηγορα ανακοινωση στην πρωτη σελιδα του http://www.awmn!!!

----------


## fotis

Αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να τοποθετηθούν μεγάλα πιάτα (1,20 και άνω) θα βγεί ενα αρκετά σταθερό link. Μήπως είναι ώρα επένδυσης απο το σύλλογο? Επίσης ίσως πρέπει να γίνουν δοκιμές με μεγαλύτερες συχνότητες απο τις συνηθισμένες => μικρότερο μήκος κύματος => μικρότερες απώλειες. 

Τέτοιες προδιαγραφές ξέρω οτι χρησιμοποιούνται απο οτε για κάλυψη μεγάλων αποστάσεων, Παράδειγμα:

Ραδιοζεύξη Σέρρες - Ν.Σκοπός (~25Κμ)
Ισχύς : 25dBm
Συχνότητα 15MHz
διάμετρος κεραιών: 1,20 μ
Ύψος Πύργων 12-15μ
Bandwidth 8x2Mb/sec
Απώλειες : 2db.

Καλό ε?

----------


## wiresounds

Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε το EIRP 20db και να καβαλήσουμε τα πάντα.
To λινκ που έβγαλαν τα παιδιά είναι ξεχωριστό γιατί είναι πέρα από τον ορίζοντα, πάνω από θάλασσα και παραβλέπουμε την παραπάνω ισχύ.

Ελπίζω και η ΕΕΤΤ. Εγώ πάντως θα υπερασπιζόμουνα ένα τέτοιο λινκ, αν χρειαζόταν ακόμα και νομικά, για το καλό της διάδοσης της ευρωζωνικότητας αφού δεν φαίνεται να προκαλεί καμιά παρενόχληση.

----------


## wiresounds

Έγραψα ένα μικρό άρθρο και το έβγαλα στην πρώτη σελίδα.
Και πάλι μπράβο παιδιά.

----------


## sotiris

Είναι προτιμότερο να μπούνε μεγάλα πιάτα, να ξεφύγουμε στην ισχύ, να , να , να.....από το να παμε σε ψηλότερη συχνότερα....καλό είναι να μην εκμεταλλετούμε την ανοχή που μας δείχνουν από την Αρχή.

Η παραπάνω ισχύ, άντε να ενοχλήσει κανένα δελφίνι....η παραπάνω συχνότητα, είναι άλλο θέμα και είναι καλό να μην δοκιμαστεί καν.

----------


## fotis

ναι, εννοείται οτι θα κινηθούμε σε νόμιμα πλαίσια , ασε που αυτό το link πρέπει να αδειοδοτηθεί κανονικά (αίτηση ΕΕΤ κλπ). Αν προκαλέσει παρεμβολές σε επικοινωνίες καράβιων θα τρέχουμε και δε θα φτάνουμε

----------


## mojiro

ο συνδιασμος, atheros sr2 + mtik + 802.11g + 2.4, και απο τις δυο
πλευρες, νομιζω ειναι ο πιο καταληλος. το g δε το λεω τοσο για την
χωρητικοτητα οσο για την διαφορετικη διαμορφωση που εχει.

----------


## Acinonyx

Είναι πραγματικά εκπληκτική η απόσταση του καλύφθηκε!

Φοβάμαι όμως ότι δε θα προλάβουμε να κάνουμε ακόμη πολλές δοκιμές γιατί η διάδοση με αυτόν τον τρόπο είναι σπάνια και σχεδόν τυχαία.

Οπότε πιστευω δε χρειάζεται να κάνουμε πολλά σχέδια για αυτό το link. Ούτε χρειάζεται να το δηλώσουμε.

----------


## DungeonMaster

Τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο ρόδινα αλλά υπάρχει φως στο τούνελ !!!
Θα κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε. Εγώ πάντως θα το κάνω.
Το κακό είναι ότι είμαι μόνος μου. Δεν ξέρω αν θα βρώ ανταπόκριση από τα γύρω νησιά. Γιατί το όφελος (όχι βέβαια οικονομικό όφελος) από αυτό το τόλμημα αν δεν μετέχουν και άλλοι είναι απλά ότι θα μπορώ εγώ να μπαίνω στο .awmn . Αλλά αυτό μπορώ να το κάνω και τώρα με ένα VPN με έναν από εσάς. Σκοπός είναι να γίνει κάτι παραπάνω.
Οι προοπτικές είναι μεγάλες, μιας και η Μύκονος είναι στο κέντρο τον Κυκλάδων. Δεν είμαι μόνο απλά σίγουρος ότι μπορεί να γίνει λινκ μεταξύ των νησιών, το έχω κάνει κιόλας. Το λινκ Μύκονο – Τήνο δουλεύει εδώ και 2 χρόνια, και δεν πέφτει ποτέ, αλλά βέβαια έχουμε και πολλά φαινόμενα, περίεργα, που δεν έχω εξηγήσει, μιας και δεν έχω βοήθεια από την άλλη πλευρά. Απλώς του έστειλα τον εξοπλισμό, σεταρισμένο και δεν έχω καν δει ούτε από φωτογραφία που τα έχουν βάλει !!!
Το φαινόμενο που έχουμε στο λινκ Μυκόνου – Τήνου είναι το εξής: Σε διάφορες χρονικές στιγμές, χωρίς προφανή λόγο και ενώ το σήμα ναι μεν πέφτει λίγο (από -10db σε -20/25db) οι ποιότητα είναι το λιγότερο εντελώς χάλια. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που έχω βάλει ενισχυτές και από τις 2 πλευρές. Με τους ενισχυτές το λινκ ναι μεν χαλάει, και κάνει disconnect κιόλας συχνά, αλλά τα SmartBridges ξανασυνδέονται πολύ γρήγορα, οπότε τα PC δεν παίρνουν χαμπάρι τίποτα, και όλα καλά. Το λινκ αυτό έπαιζε στην αρχή χωρίς ενισχυτές, αλλά αποσυνδέονταν (όχι και πολύ συχνά) για ώρες, και δεν μπορούσα να το σηκώσω με τίποτα. Ξαφνικά όλα πάλι μια χαρά. Και επειδή ο λόγος που είχε γίνει το λινκ ήταν για να μπαίνει κάποιος φίλος στο internet (δεν είχε DSL η Τήνος, και ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται αν και νομίζω ότι τώρα έχουν) και έπρεπε να παίζει συνεχώς και χωρίς μ***κιες, έβαλα τους ενισχυτές (200mW). Αν είχα από εκεί κάποιον να το ψάξουμε, είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα δούλευε και χωρίς ενισχυτές και μάλιστα πολύ καλά.

Για το λινκ μεταξύ Αττικής και Μυκόνου, το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα ζοριστούμε πολύ, και δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το αποτέλεσμα. Έχουμε πολλές δυσκολίες. Θα τις αναφέρω, μαζί με πιθανές λύσης που έχω σκεφτεί για να έχετε και εσείς μια ιδέα του τη γίνετε. Λοιπόν :

1)	Δεν έχουμε οπτική επαφή. Το μόνο μέρος που έχει ένα κενό ανάμεσα σε νησιά και βλέπει το Στέλιο, είναι το σημείο που είμαι τώρα το οποίο ώμος είναι χαμηλά. Άλλα βουνά τις Μυκόνου που είναι μεν ψηλότερα, δεν έχουν οπτική επαφή με Αττική. Είναι μπροστά η Τήνος.

Τι μπορεί να γίνει τώρα.
Καταρχήν έχω ήδη κάνει ενέργειες και έχω εξασφαλίσει (όσο είναι αυτό δυνατόν) χώρο για να βάλουμε εξοπλισμό πάνω σε βουνό της Τήνου, που είναι και οι αναμεταδότες της τηλεόρασης. Έχουμε χώρο για το/τα PC/Router, και δυνατότητα remote reset. Και βέβαια χώρο σε μεγάλο ιστό, με σκάλες και τα ρέστα. Το βουνό λέγεται αν δεν κάνω λάθος Εξόμβουργο, και είναι νομίζω το πιο ψηλό σημείο που μπορούμε να βρούμε. Η Νάξος έχει ψηλότερο βουνό, αλλά δεν μας κάνει.

2)	Έχουμε πολύ δυνατό αέρα, και μάλιστα συχνά. Πώς διάολο να βάλω 1.2m+ πιάτο με 9-10 μποφόρ, για να μην πούμε ότι 2-3 φορές το χρόνο παίζει και 12-13? Και μάλιστα πάνω σε ιστό? Θα πάρει και το σπίτι μαζί και θα μας βγάλει Πάρο. Αυτά για τη Μύκονο. Στην Τήνο, στο σημείο που ανέφερα, ναι μεν θα έχει πιο πολύ αέρα αλλά έχει και πολύ καλό ιστό οπότε δεν ξέρω μπορεί και να ήμαστε ΟΚ.

Τι μπορεί να γίνει τώρα στη Μύκονο.
Μπορούμε να βάλουμε πιάτο αλλά χαμηλά. Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι κάνει. Μπορούμε να βάλουμε πιάτο πίσω από τοίχο, σε βόρεια πλευρά, ώστε ο αέρας να περνάει πάνω από το σπίτι και να μην ενοχλεί το πιάτο. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αυτό έχει επίπτωση στο σήμα (το να υπάρχει δηλαδή τοίχος πίσω από το πιάτο).

3)	Στο σημείο που είμαι, έχω και άλλα 2 radio. Ένα AP για clients στο Βουγλί (και όχι Βούγλι) και ένα client που βλέπει το AP που έχω στην Χώρα της Μυκόνου, για να συνδέονται οι εκεί clients. Το λινκ της Τήνου, που είναι και αυτό που πιάνει ο Στέλιος, θα ήταν καλύτερα να δουλεύει μόνο για την Τήνο. Αν είναι και η Αττική στο ίδιο, λόγω μεγάλης διαφοράς της απόστασης και αδυναμίας του 802.11b, δεν παίζει καλά. Το δοκιμάσαμε. Αν βάλω και άλλο radio δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα με τις συχνότητες ?

Τι μπορεί να γίνει.
Μπορώ να προσπαθήσω να βάλω το λινκ με Χώρα να δουλεύει σε 802.11a αλλά είναι και τα έξοδα στη μέση. Άσε που δεν έχω ταράτσα δοκίμου στην Χώρα για δοκιμές. “Φιλοξενούμενος” είμαι.

4)	Έχουμε την απόσταση του λινκ. Τρελό πρόβλημα, όχι από πλευράς σήματος, αλλά αδυναμίας του 802.11b/g/a σαν προτύπου σε τόσο μακρινά λινκ. Πρόβλημα σχεδόν άλυτο, αλλά θα το παλέψουμε.
Μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε διάφορα radio, αλλά και τεχνολογίες όπως το Nstreme του Mikrotik. Μπορούμε επίσης να βάλουμε αναμεταδότη κάπου. Π.χ. στην Γυάρο (με ηλιακή ενέργεια αλλά το πάμε πολύ μακριά μου φαίνεται) ή στην Άνδρο και από εκεί Τήνο – Μύκονο. Αλλά πρέπει να βρούμε άτομα από εκεί για βοήθεια.
5)	Και βέβαια είναι και το οικονομικό στη μέση. Αν βάλουμε αναμεταδότες και διάφορα τέτοια ωραία, να δω ποιος θα τα πληρώσει !!!

Αυτά τα λίγα προς το παρόν και βλέπουμε.
Ακούω (ή διαβάζω τέλος πάντων)

----------


## NetTraptor

> ο συνδιασμος, atheros sr2 + mtik + 802.11g + 2.4, και απο τις δυο
> πλευρες, νομιζω ειναι ο πιο καταληλος. το g δε το λεω τοσο για την
> χωρητικοτητα οσο για την διαφορετικη διαμορφωση που εχει.


Ίσως για αρχή ο mojiros να τα λέει καλά… τώρα που το σκέφτομαι… μην το πειραζειειειεις…  ::   ::   ::  και ισως να πάει και καλυτερα
Σίγουρα κάτι τέτοιο μακρινό πρέπει να βγει με κατευθυντικό IF.

Τι εξοπλισμό έχεις τώρα??? Τα smart, amp και omni? Δεν έχω καταλάβει…

----------


## verano

> Επίσης ίσως πρέπει να γίνουν δοκιμές με μεγαλύτερες συχνότητες απο τις συνηθισμένες => μικρότερο μήκος κύματος => μικρότερες απώλειες.


Εξαιρώντας άλλους παράγοντες που συντελούν στην εξασθένηση του σήματος, υπενθυμίζω ότι *αύξηση* της συχνότητας συνεπάγεται και 
*αύξηση* των απωλειών.

Οι ζεύξεις πάντως που υλοποίησαν τα παιδιά με το μεράκι του
DungeonMaster είναι όντως εντυπωσιακές!

----------


## Acinonyx

Παιδιά, πριν αρχίσουμε να κάνουμε σχέδια ας περιμένουμε λίγο καιρό γιατί η διαδοση είναι μάλλον παροδική.

Για να γίνει QSO σε τέτοια απόσταση πρέπει οι 2 σταθμοί να βρίσκονται σε υψος 320 μέτρων τουλάχιστον αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει καν οπτική επαφή (ραδιο-ορίζοντας 65χλμ).

Αν δεν υπαρχει οπτική επαφή τότε πάμε σε εγκλωβισμό του κύμματος σε στρώματα της τροπόσφαιρας (ducting) κατι το οποίο στην καλύτερη περίπτωση το έχουμε μερικούς μήνες του χρόνου, τις ζεστές μέρες.

Υ.Γ. Αλήθεια, σήμερα με την πτώση της θερμοκρασίας επηρρεάστηκε το link;

----------


## wiresounds

> ...Μπορούμε να βάλουμε πιάτο πίσω από τοίχο, σε βόρεια πλευρά, ώστε ο αέρας να περνάει πάνω από το σπίτι και να μην ενοχλεί το πιάτο. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αυτό έχει επίπτωση στο σήμα (το να υπάρχει δηλαδή τοίχος πίσω από το πιάτο)...


Τοίχος πίσω από κεραία δεν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Ίσα ίσα μου σε περιβάλλοντα με πολύ θόρυβο, όπως η Αθήνα, δημιουργεί προστασία από παρεμβολές που έρχονται πίσω από τον τοίχο γιατί τον περνάνε πάρα πολύ εξασθενημένα. Σε συνδυασμό με το κορυφαίο front to back ratio που έχουν τα πιάτα είναι ότι καλύτερο. Οπότε μην το φοβάσαι αυτό.

----------


## sotiris

Μια κεραια κρυμμενη εχει καλυτερη αποδοση απο μια φανερη.

Τωρα για τα αλλα θεματα, μια λυση που βλεπω ειναι να ενεργοποιηθουν οι Δημοι των διαφορων τριγυρω νησιων....προσφεροντας χωρο στους αναμεταδοτες στα βουνα, και περνωντας δυνατοτητα επικοινωνιας μεταξυ τους και με την Αθηνα.

Εαν οι Δημοι κινηθουν προς την κατευθυνση αυτη, ασχετως λογου που ο καθε ενας θα θελησει να το κανει, θα γινουν ολα πολυ πιο ευκολα....και απο χωρους, και απο εξοπλισμο.

Επισης οι Κυκλαδες ειναι πολυ τουριστικα νησια, δεν θα είναι ασχημο για τον Δημο να παρεχει wifi στην μαρινα του για παραδειγμα.
Υπαρχουν αρκετα πραγματα που μπορει να πει καποιος για να πειστει ενας Δημαρχος οτι θα εχει καποια ωφελεια απο την παροχη wifi σην περιοχη του.

Το θεμα ομως απαιτει παρα πολυ τρεξιμο και οργανωση....και δεν ξερω εαν ειναι εφικτο να το κανεις μονος σου....δεν ξερω φυσικα εαν ο συλλογος του awmn μπορει να βοηθησει καπως, αλλα εαν μπορει θα ηταν πολυ καλο...μια τετοια κινηση ειναι ενα σημαντικο μετρο πιεσης σχετικα με την νομιμοποιηση των ασυρματων κοινοτητων.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Προς το παρόν, το σήμα από Μύκονο έχει υποστεί εξαιρετική εξασθένηση, σε βαθμό να μην μπορεί πλέον να γίνει link.

Από τη μεριά μου δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα.

Ακόμα και τώρα όμως, έρχονται στιγμές που περνάει το σήμα με -80dbm.

Αλλά αυτές οι στιγμές είναι πολύ λίγες και πολύ μικρής διάρκειας.

----------


## dti

> Τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο ρόδινα αλλά υπάρχει φως στο τούνελ !!!
> Θα κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε. Εγώ πάντως θα το κάνω.


Νομίζω οτι είναι αρκετοί που θα ήθελαν να βοηθήσουν για να βγει ένα σταθερό link κι ας είναι και με 250 Kbps (το ελάχιστο rate που υποστηρίζει η τεχνολογία XR της Atheros).
Εκτός από εμάς που θα μπορούσαμε να βοηθήσουμε να αγοραστεί με ρεφενέ αξιόπιστος εξοπλισμός, θα μπορούσαμε να ζητήσουμε ενδεχομένως και από κάποια wi-fi shops να υποστηρίξουν με εξοπλισμό σαν σπόνσορες αυτό το link. 




> Το κακό είναι ότι είμαι μόνος μου. Δεν ξέρω αν θα βρώ ανταπόκριση από τα γύρω νησιά.


Στην Τήνο πιθανότατα θα σε βοηθήσει ο kasiharis που ως έμπειρος ραδιοερασιτέχνης, μπορεί να φροντίσει το link από αυτή την πλευρά. 




> Σκοπός είναι να γίνει κάτι παραπάνω.
> Οι προοπτικές είναι μεγάλες, μιας και η Μύκονος είναι στο κέντρο τον Κυκλάδων.


Όντως πιάνοντας τις κορυφές σε κάποια νησιά των Κυκλάδων, μπορεί να υπάρξουν κι άλλα "κουφά" links! 




> 1)	Δεν έχουμε οπτική επαφή. Το μόνο μέρος που έχει ένα κενό ανάμεσα σε νησιά και βλέπει το Στέλιο, είναι το σημείο που είμαι τώρα το οποίο ώμος είναι χαμηλά. Άλλα βουνά τις Μυκόνου που είναι μεν ψηλότερα, δεν έχουν οπτική επαφή με Αττική. Είναι μπροστά η Τήνος.
> 
> Τι μπορεί να γίνει τώρα.
> Καταρχήν έχω ήδη κάνει ενέργειες και έχω εξασφαλίσει (όσο είναι αυτό δυνατόν) χώρο για να βάλουμε εξοπλισμό πάνω σε βουνό της Τήνου, που είναι και οι αναμεταδότες της τηλεόρασης. Έχουμε χώρο για το/τα PC/Router, και δυνατότητα remote reset. Και βέβαια χώρο σε μεγάλο ιστό, με σκάλες και τα ρέστα. Το βουνό λέγεται αν δεν κάνω λάθος Εξόμβουργο, και είναι νομίζω το πιο ψηλό σημείο που μπορούμε να βρούμε. Η Νάξος έχει ψηλότερο βουνό, αλλά δεν μας κάνει.


Ναι ο κόμβος πάνω στο βουνό της Τήνου είναι η καλύτερη λύση,μέχρι να βρεθεί ανάλογο σημείο και στην Άνδρο. 




> 2)	Έχουμε πολύ δυνατό αέρα, και μάλιστα συχνά. Πώς διάολο να βάλω 1.2m+ πιάτο με 9-10 μποφόρ, για να μην πούμε ότι 2-3 φορές το χρόνο παίζει και 12-13? Και μάλιστα πάνω σε ιστό? Θα πάρει και το σπίτι μαζί και θα μας βγάλει Πάρο. Αυτά για τη Μύκονο. Στην Τήνο, στο σημείο που ανέφερα, ναι μεν θα έχει πιο πολύ αέρα αλλά έχει και πολύ καλό ιστό οπότε δεν ξέρω μπορεί και να ήμαστε ΟΚ.


Θα χρειαστεί πιάτο επαγγελματικών προδιαγραφών (με "νεύρα" στην πίσω πλευρά, για να μην παραμορφώνεται και με πολύ σταθερή βάση με ντίζες).
Καλό είναι να υπάρχουν κι από τις 2 πλευρές ίδιος εξοπλισμός που να υποστηρίζει την τεχνολογία XR (eXtended Range). 





> 3)	Αν βάλω και άλλο radio δεν θα έχουμε πρόβλημα με τις συχνότητες ?


Όχι δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν επιλέξετε απομακρυσμένα κανάλια και διαφορετική πόλωση στα δύο links.

----------


## DungeonMaster

> Θα χρειαστεί πιάτο επαγγελματικών προδιαγραφών (με "νεύρα" στην πίσω πλευρά, για να μην παραμορφώνεται και με πολύ σταθερή βάση με ντίζες). 
> Καλό είναι να υπάρχουν κι από τις 2 πλευρές ίδιος εξοπλισμός που να υποστηρίζει την τεχνολογία XR (eXtended Range).


Θα είναι όμως πολύ αντιαισθητικό και δεν γίνεται στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο.




> Νομίζω οτι είναι αρκετοί που θα ήθελαν να βοηθήσουν για να βγει ένα σταθερό link κι ας είναι και με 250 Kbps (το ελάχιστο rate που υποστηρίζει η τεχνολογία XR της Atheros). 
> Εκτός από εμάς που θα μπορούσαμε να βοηθήσουμε να αγοραστεί με ρεφενέ αξιόπιστος εξοπλισμός, θα μπορούσαμε να ζητήσουμε ενδεχομένως και από κάποια wi-fi shops να υποστηρίξουν με εξοπλισμό σαν σπόνσορες αυτό το link.


Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι να βρω εξοπλισμό (που έχω άλλωστε αρκετό να κάθεται) αλλά άτομα στα γύρω νησιά. Κάποιον στην Άνδρο στη Σύρο και στην Τήνο. Ο kasiharis ποιος είναι? Ακούει ?

----------


## DungeonMaster

> Προς το παρόν, το σήμα από Μύκονο έχει υποστεί εξαιρετική εξασθένηση, σε βαθμό να μην μπορεί πλέον να γίνει link.
> 
> Από τη μεριά μου δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα.
> 
> Ακόμα και τώρα όμως, έρχονται στιγμές που περνάει το σήμα με -80dbm.
> 
> Αλλά αυτές οι στιγμές είναι πολύ λίγες και πολύ μικρής διάρκειας.


Αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε το “φαινόμενο” σε εξέλιξη. Λίγα λεπτά πριν, το λινκ με Τήνο ήταν σήμα -10db και ποιότητα 95%. Απότομα χάλασε η ποιότητα εντελώς, με το σήμα φουλ, και τώρα δεν κάνει ούτε connect. Κάποια στιγμή συνδέθηκε και το λινκ της Αθήνας αλλά τώρα τίποτα.

----------


## kasiharis

> Ο kasiharis ποιος είναι? Ακούει ?


Ακούω αλλά προς το παρόν δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω. 
Είμαι στα Νοτιοδυτικά του νησιού και δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με την Μύκονο μόνο με Σύρο.
Αναμένω εξελίξεις.
#6355 για Τήνο

----------


## andreas

Τιποτα για την Κεα που ειναι πολυ πιο κοντα εχουμε? 
Μια ενναλακτικη πιο "υλοποιησιμη"?

----------


## DungeonMaster

> Τιποτα για την Κεα που ειναι πολυ πιο κοντα εχουμε? 
> Μια ενναλακτικη πιο "υλοποιησιμη"?


Πολύ καλή λύση είναι η Κέα. Όπως και η Άνδρος.

Λοιπόν, το όνειρο που δεν θα γίνει πραγματικότητα.

The magik hat.

----------


## sotiris

Ακριβως αυτη η φωτο ειναι που θα κανει τον κραχτη στους Δημους...πολυ ψαρωτικη εικονα...

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Τιποτα για την Κεα που ειναι πολυ πιο κοντα εχουμε? 
> Μια ενναλακτικη πιο "υλοποιησιμη"?
> 
> 
> Πολύ καλή λύση είναι η Κέα. Όπως και η Άνδρος.
> 
> Λοιπόν, το όνειρο που δεν θα γίνει πραγματικότητα.
> ...


Για την Κέα έχω ενημερώσει σε δύο γνωστούς που επιθυμούν σύνδεση με Αθήνα. Θέλετε να τους "τσιγκλίσω";

----------


## dti

Και το ρωτάς; 
Πες τους για το link Μύκονος-Λούτσα και πιθανότατα θα θελήσουν να βοηθήσουν. Αρκεί να είναι σε σημείο που βλέπει προς Τήνο / Άνδρο αλλά και Ανατολική Αττική.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Τιποτα για την Κεα που ειναι πολυ πιο κοντα εχουμε? 
> Μια ενναλακτικη πιο "υλοποιησιμη"?
> 
> 
> Πολύ καλή λύση είναι η Κέα. Όπως και η Άνδρος.
> 
> Λοιπόν, το όνειρο που δεν θα γίνει πραγματικότητα.
> ...


Το όνειρο αυτό αφισοκόλλησε το και κάνε το στόχο….  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Και το ρωτάς; 
> Πες τους για το link Μύκονος-Λούτσα και πιθανότατα θα θελήσουν να βοηθήσουν. Αρκεί να είναι σε σημείο που βλέπει προς Τήνο / Άνδρο αλλά και Ανατολική Αττική.


Ο ένας είναι ψηλά στη χώρα και έχει τρέλα με δορυφορικά. Δε ξέρω τι βλέπει. Θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DungeonMaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> ...


Μπα , ο δικος μου ειναι να παμε πατρα  ::

----------


## Markos_M

::  Έχω την εντύπωση πως στο *AWMN* (και γύρω) υπάρχουν πολλοί που είναι και ραδιοερασιτέχνες με άδεια (*SV1xxxxx*)
Νομίζω οτι έχουν την άδεια να χειρίζονται κάποιες μπάντες πολύ ψηλότερα απο τους *2,4* ή *5 Ghz* και σε πολυ μεγαλύτερες ισχύς των *50mW*...

 ::  Το σκεπτικό μου είναι, ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης απο την Αθήνα και κάποιος άλλος απο την Σύρο η την Τήνο, θα μπορούσαν να φτιάξουν ένα *full duplex wireless data link*  (οχι 802.11) και να γεφυρώσουν τα δύο *wifi* δίκτυα?
Καί στην περίπτωση της Πάτρας.

Άν θυμάμαι καλά παρόμοια links έχουν πολύ μεγάλες ταχύτητες διαμεταγωγής. 


Δηλαδή ένα είδος ασύρματου Tuneling...

Γίνεται  ::

----------


## sotiris

Υπάρχουν άλλα προβλήματα για αυτό που λες, που έχουν να κάνουν με τα ασυρματα δικτυα 802.11b, την ιδία χρήση, κλπ.

----------


## ta03

Ένας SV μπορεί από το νόμο να έχει μέγιστη ισχύ εξόδου πομπού 50W από τους 1240MHz και πάνω . Καποια κανάλια του wifi έχουν εκχωρηθεί στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες . Εκ πρώτης όψεως φαίνεται εφικτό αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ειναι νόμιμο το όλο εγχείρημα . Πέρα από 802.11 πάντως δεν εχω κάτι υπόψιν και μαλλον δεν θα υπάρχει τπτ. Τι εχεις ακούσει εσυ ;

----------


## Markos_M

Είχα μιά ιδέα... _(δείτε εικόνα)_

θα δουλεψει άραγε? 
ίσως ...

Aλλά καλύτερα να μην γίνη, γιατί όπως πολύ σωστά λέει και ο sotiris: 
*"Υπάρχουν άλλα προβλήματα για αυτό που λες, που έχουν να κάνουν με τα ασυρματα δικτυα 802.11b, την ιδία χρήση, κλπ."*

----------


## RF

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για την προσπάθεια σας παιδιά !!!! 

Το πρόβλημα για τη δημιουργία μακρινών σταθερών link πάνω από τη θάλασσα δεν είναι η συχνότητα λειτουργίας αλλά η έλλειψη οπτικής επαφής (Μύκονος - Λούτσα) και τα φαινόμενα multipath fading (Tήνος - Μύκονος) και ειδικά το frequency selective fading όπου ένα notch έως και 30 db "τρέχει" πάνω κάτω σε συχνότητα με πολύ μεγάλη ταχύτητα και αλλοιώνει σημαντικά το φάσμα που φτάνει στο δέκτη .

Το πρώτο αντιμετωπίζεται με τοποθέτηση των κεραιών σε μεγάλο υψόμετρο. Το δεύτερο αντιμετωπίζεται με χρήση space diversity δηλαδή δύο κεραίες για λήψη με αρκετή απόσταση μεταξύ τους ώστε να είναι πολύ μικρή η πιθανότητα εμφάνισης selective fading και στις δύο.

Σε ακριβό τηλεπικοινωνιακό εξοπλισμό υπάρχουν δύο κεραίες με απόσταση μεταξύ τους 8 - 10 μέτρα, δύο δέκτες ανά κανάλι όπου οι έξοδοί τους αθροίζονται σε επίπεδο IF, αφού πρώτα γίνουν συμφασικές, και μετά οδηγούν τον demodulator. Σε πιο απλή εκδοχή γίνεται απλά μεταγωγή από τον ένα δέκτη στον άλλο με μηχανισμό hitless switching.

Σε wifi εξοπλισμό κάποιες συσκευές που έχουν δύο RF connectors δηλώνουν ότι υποστηρίζουν diversity με ένα δέκτη βέβαια και άρα κόψιμο του link κατά τη μεταγωγή. Αν έχει πειραματιστεί κανείς ας μας πει εντυπώσεις.

----------


## ngia

Τα λινκ θέλουν απαραίτητα οπτική επαφή προκειμένου να λειτουργούν αδιάληπτα και μάλιστα καθαρότητα από εμπόδια στα 60% της πρώτης ζώνης fresnel. 

Για την αντιμετώπιση των ανακλάσεων θέλουν συχνότητα 5GHz η οποία ανακλάται πιο δύκσολα από αυτή των 2.4 και χρήση οριζόντιας ή κυκλικής πόλωσης. Ιδιαίτερα η κυκλική κατά την ανάκλαση αλλάζει φορά με αποτέλεσμα το ανακλώμενο να απορρίπτεται από την απέναντι κεραία.
Επίσης με χρήση φυσικών εμποδίων (κάποιο κοντινό λοφάκι ή η άκρη του δώματος) τοποθετούμε την κεραία μας σε τέτοιο σημείο ώστε το ανακλώμενο να σκιάζεται.
Τέλος χρησιμοποιούμε spacediversity, δηλαδή δύο κεραίες σε κατάλληλη απόσταση μεταξύ τους (κάθετα) , το οποίο όμως από μόνο του δεν μας λύνει το πρόβλημα, αλλά σε συνδυασμό με τα προηγούμενα.


Αυτό που είδαμε στο λινκ των 130κμ είναι αρκετά σπάνιο δεδομένου της μικρής ισχύος που χρησιμοπιήθηκε, της μεγάλης απόστασης και της μεγάλης συχνότητας. Λογικά θα κορυφώνεται τα απογεύματα του καλοκαιριού όταν έχει νηνεμία.

----------


## thalexan

> Οι προοπτικές είναι μεγάλες, μιας και η Μύκονος είναι στο κέντρο τον Κυκλάδων. Δεν είμαι μόνο απλά σίγουρος ότι μπορεί να γίνει λινκ μεταξύ των νησιών, το έχω κάνει κιόλας. Το λινκ Μύκονο – Τήνο δουλεύει εδώ και 2 χρόνια, και δεν πέφτει ποτέ, αλλά βέβαια έχουμε και πολλά φαινόμενα, περίεργα, που δεν έχω εξηγήσει, μιας και δεν έχω βοήθεια από την άλλη πλευρά. Απλώς του έστειλα τον εξοπλισμό, σεταρισμένο και δεν έχω καν δει ούτε από φωτογραφία που τα έχουν βάλει !!!





> Το φαινόμενο που έχουμε στο λινκ Μυκόνου – Τήνου είναι το εξής: Σε διάφορες χρονικές στιγμές, χωρίς προφανή λόγο και ενώ το σήμα ναι μεν πέφτει λίγο (από -10db σε -20/25db) οι ποιότητα είναι το λιγότερο εντελώς χάλια. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που έχω βάλει ενισχυτές και από τις 2 πλευρές. Με τους ενισχυτές το λινκ ναι μεν χαλάει, και κάνει disconnect κιόλας συχνά, αλλά τα SmartBridges ξανασυνδέονται πολύ γρήγορα, οπότε τα PC δεν παίρνουν χαμπάρι τίποτα, και όλα καλά. Το λινκ αυτό έπαιζε στην αρχή χωρίς ενισχυτές, αλλά αποσυνδέονταν (όχι και πολύ συχνά) για ώρες, και δεν μπορούσα να το σηκώσω με τίποτα. Ξαφνικά όλα πάλι μια χαρά.


Παρμένα από ένα πανεπιστημιακό σύγγραμμά μου:


Η απόσταση οριακής οπτικής επαφής d (σε km) είναι:

d=3,57(sqrt(h1)+sqrt(h2) )

με h1 και h2 τα ύψη των κεραιών από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας σε m.

Λέγοντας "οριακή οπτική επαφή" εννοώ ότι τουλάχιστον ο άξονας της ζώνης Fresnel δεν παρεμποδίζεται. Εαν στον άξονα παρεμβάλλεται φυσικό εμπόδιο, τότε προφανώς αυξάνονται οι απώλειες.

Από κει και πέρα, ο ραδιοηλεκτρικός ορίζοντας μπορεί να επεκταθεί πέραν του γεωμετρικού λόγω τροποσφαιρικής διάθλασης (καμπύλωση των κυμάτων λόγω της μεταβολής του δείκτη διάθλασης της τροπόσφαιρας ως προς το ύψος). Η αλλαγή αυτή του δείκτη διάθλασης επηρεάζει τη ζεύξη θετικά ή αρνητικά, αναλόγως των καιρικών συνθηκών. 

Ευνοϊκές συνθήκες (καμπύλωση των Η/Μ ακτινών που τείνει να ακολουθήσει την καμπυλότητα της Γης) έχουμε όταν υπάρχει αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας ως προς το ύψος (όπως λ.χ. τη νύχτα που λόγω της ψύξης του εδάφους τα χαμηλότερα στρώματα αέρα έχουν χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία από τα υψηλότερα)

Άσχημες συνθήκες (καμπύλωση του κύματος προς τα πάνω) έχουμε όταν του ποσοστό των υδρατμών αυξάνεται με το ύψος ή όταν τα χαμηλότερα στρώματα αέρα θερμαίνονται λόγω επαφής με το έδαφος ή όταν εμφανίζονται ψυχρά ρεύματα αέρα στα ανώτερα στρώματα.

Επίσης, πάνω απο θαλάσσιες επιφάνειες είναι πολύ συνηθισμένος ο σχηματισμός τροποσφαιρικών κυματοδηγών (ηλεκτρομαγνητικοί "σωλήνες" που επιτρέπουν τη διάδοση της Η/Μ ενέργειας σε πολύ μεγάλες αποστάσεις). 

Οι κυματοδηγοί αυτοί εμφανίζονται όταν έχουμε θερμό και ξηρό αέρα πάνω από τη θάλασσα, ενώ σχηματίζονται και στην ξηρά κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας. 
(Τώρα τελευταία δεν είχαμε νότιους ανέμους; )

Στη Μεσόγειο οι καιρικές συνθήκες ευνοούν το σχηματισμό τροποσφαιρικών κυματοδηγών κατά το 70% της θερινής περιόδου.

Η επίδραση του τροποσφαιρικού κυματοδηγού στη ζεύξη εξαρτάται και από τη θέση των δύο κεραιών. Μόνο όταν και οι δύο κεραίες βρίσκονται μέσα σε αυτόν έχουμε ενίσχυση. Αν η μια κεραία βρίσκεται μέσα στον κυματοδηγό και η άλλη έξω από αυτόν, έχουμε πρόσθετη εξασθένηση.

----------


## Markos_M

::  Άν βάλουμε τις κεραίες ψηλότερα και μειώσουμε την παραμόρφωση απο το selective fading _(με frequency diversity ή space diversity)_, η ιδέα που είχα τί λέτε θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει?

 ::  Αν και αισθάνομαι οτι ξεφεύγουμε απο την ιδέα του _Wireless Networking_ όπως αυτό εκφράζεται μέσα απο το αξιοθαύμαστο *AWMN* _

 (το είδα για πρώτη φορά -πιστεύω οχι και τελευταία- α σ ύ ρ μ α τ α απο την Μύκονο -όσο πρόλαβα πρίν πέσει το link- και το θαύμασα... 
συγχαρητήρια για την οργάνωσή σας παιδιά !)_

 ::  ....θα ήθελα να συνεχίσω για λίγο ακόμα αυτό το θέμα
-ίσως οχι τώρα πιά για την πραγματοποίησή του,αλλά απο απλή τεχνική περιέργεια -
μιάς που σε τούτη την κοινότητα είστε πολλοί που έχετε και τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις, αλλά καί το μεράκι να ασχοληθήτε μ'αυτό.

 ::  Απλά, μπορεί κανείς να συλλογιστεί μαζί μου, άν ένα τέτοιο σχήμα (της εικόνας του προηγούμενου post μου) θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει...?

 ::  Η συχνότητα αλλάζει οχι για καλύτερη μετάδοση, αλλά για να μπορέσει να γίνει χρήση των συχνοτήτων που μπορεί να χειριστεί νόμιμα ένας ραδιοερασιτέχνης ...η μάλλον δύο  ::  , αλλά και για την ανεπηρέαστη λειτουργία -πλαί πλάι- πομπού και δέκτη, (αλλά και της ασύρματης κάρτας)....

----------


## DungeonMaster

Μια παρατήρηση που έχω κάνει σχετικά με το φαινόμενο που υπάρχει στο λινκ της Τήνου (δηλαδή ότι ξαφνικά και χωρίς προφανή λόγω το λινκ χαλάει, με το σήμα να παραμένει στα ιδία υψηλά επίπεδα).

Αν αλλάξω το κανάλι λειτουργίας, με μεγάλη απόσταση το ένα από το άλλο, δηλαδή αν πάω από το 1 στο 11-13, το σήμα φτιάχνει. Δεν έχει να κάνει με κάποιο άλλο δίκτυο WiFi γιατί το έχω ψάξει. Γίνεται χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι στους ”γείτονες”.

Καμιά εξήγηση ?

----------


## thalexan

> δεδομένα
> d=130km,
> H1=45m, H2=200m
> G1=G2=24dbi
> Tx=23dbm
> Rxth=-95dBm
> BrLoss=1dB
> 
> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον σαν φυσικό φαινόμενο.
> ...


Όχι ακριβώς. Ένας κυματοδηγός χαρακτηρίζεται από την ελάχιστη κυματοδηγούμενη συχνότητα (συχνότητα αποκοπής) που εξαρτάται από την απόσταση μεταξύ των στρωμάτων. Για τροποσφαιρικούς κυματοδηγούς η συχνότητα αποκοπής κυμαίνεται μεταξύ 100MHz και 10GHz.

----------


## puppy22

με την εμπειρια που εχω απο τον αερομοντελισμο, οπου σε μια συχνοτιτα εχουμε πολλα καναλια, εχουμε διαπιστωσει πολλεσ φορες πως ενω απεχουμε πολλα καναλια μεταξυ τουσ δυο τηλεκατευθηνσεις, οταν οι καιρικεσ συνθυκες αλλαζουν υπαρχει παρεμβολη...!!!

υποπτευομαι λοιπον οτι δυο συχνοτιτες μεταλασουν καποια χαρατηριστικα τους και την αλληλεπιδραση τους οταν εστω και μια μικρη παραμετρος (ενας βαθμος κελσιου πχ) αλλαζει.

μαθηματικο μοντελο πληρες που να περιλαμβανει ολες τις παραμετρους δεν υπαρχει... γιαυτο και χρησιμοποιουνται οι συντελεστες, οπου χρησιμοποιουνται για να αποδωσουν μεση τιμη μιας παραμετρου.

στο λινκ αυτο τωρα που απο την αρχη φενετε να ειναι οριακο, μια απειροελαχιστη μεταβολη καποιας απο τις παραμετρους δημιουργει προβλιμα.

----------


## nkar

Aν υπάρχει όρεξη (και πριν αρχισουμε τις πολυ ψαγμενες λυσεις)
θα μπορουσε να δοκιμαστει να μπουν και στα δυο ακρα ακριβως ιδιες 
καρτες (SENAO ή SR2) . 
Σε οριακες καταστάσεις ειναι καλύτερο να υπάρχει ακριβώς η ίδια
κάρτα και στις 2 πλευρές του Link.
Επίσης θα μπορουσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε κάθε άκρο 2 κάρτες , μια για 
εκπομπη και μια για λήψη

----------


## DungeonMaster

> Aν υπάρχει όρεξη (και πριν αρχισουμε τις πολυ ψαγμενες λυσεις)
> θα μπορουσε να δοκιμαστει να μπουν και στα δυο ακρα ακριβως ιδιες 
> καρτες (SENAO ή SR2) . 
> Σε οριακες καταστάσεις ειναι καλύτερο να υπάρχει ακριβώς η ίδια
> κάρτα και στις 2 πλευρές του Link.
> Επίσης θα μπορουσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε κάθε άκρο 2 κάρτες , μια για 
> εκπομπη και μια για λήψη


Είναι στα σχέδια μας να δοκιμαστεί άμεσα. Mikrotik και κάρτες με Atheros και στα 2 άκρα. Δεν έχω βρει SR2 διαθέσιμη σε κάποιο κατάστημα αλλά έχω αρκετές minipci atheros chipset.

Θα δούμε.

----------


## nkar

Δοκιμές με και χωρίς ενισχυτή έχεις κάνει?
Γιατι γενικά απο ότι λένε δεν είναι καλή ιδέα να χρησιμοποιείς
χωριστό ενισχυτή. Καλύτερα μια High power καρτα

Μάλιστα από τη senao prism2.5 200mW που έχω , είδα οτι είναι οταν τη
δουλεύω full ισχυ χάνει σε ευαισθησία. Το καλύτερο είναι να τη
δουλεύεις στο 80% της ισχύος της (οταν για κάποιο λόγο θελεις
να παίξεις full)

----------


## Markos_M

::  Παιδιά αυτό το είδε κανείς?


(δείτε τα προηγούμενα posts μου)

Mεγάλη εικόνα: http://www.awmn.net/forum/download.php?id=9419

----------


## thalexan

> Παιδιά αυτό το είδε κανείς?


Επιφυλλάσσομαι για το αν η διαφορική λήψη θα υπερκαλύψει τα προβλήματα που θα εμφανιστούν με τη διάταξη αυτή. Η διαφορική λήψη συνίσταται όταν οι πολλαπλές οδεύσεις είναι το πρωταρχικό σου πρόβλημα. 

Με αυτή τη διάταξη κατ' αρχάς θα έχεις περιορισμό της εκπεμπόμενης ισχύος ανά κεραία, αφού η ισχύς του πομπού θα μοιράζεται πλέον σε δύο κλάδους. Πέραν αυτού, το πιθανότερο είναι να δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα προσαρμογής και να έχεις στάσιμα κύματα.

----------


## Markos_M

*RF wifi to wifi bridge*

Πολύ απλά είναι δυο κάρτες 802.11 σε bridging mode των οποίων οι κεραίες οδηγούνται, η μεν εκπομπής με έναν μεταλάκτη (upconverter)
συχνότητας και στην συνέχεια σε έναν πομπό της ισχύος που μπορεί νόμιμα να χειριστεί ένας αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης σε κάποια απο τις επιτρεπόμενες συχνότητες των ραδιοερασιτεχνών -πάνω απο τους 2,4Ghz ,ισως σε ένα πολλαπλάσιο των 2,4Ghz- 
η δε κεραία λήψης μέσω ενός downconverter απο την κεραία λήψης του απέναντι bridge -αντίθετη διαδικασία- προκειμένου να επανέλθει η αρχική συχνότητα (2,4Ghz)...
...σε ένα ασύρματο link που θα είναι σχετικά πολύ "ευκολότερο" απο το wi-fi, για να γεφυρωθούν δύο δίκτυα όπως Πάτρα-Αθήνα (είναι πολυ μακρυά?) με την βοήθεια δύο αδειούχων ραδιοερασιτεχνών στις δύο πλευρές των δικτύων.

Χονδρικά είναι σαν πολύ πολύ μακριά προέκταση του καλωδίου της κεραίας της κάθε κάρτας χωρίς την απώλεια και το ίδιο το καλώδιο.
Ο διαχωρισμός εκπομπής και λήψης γίνεται για να αποφευχθεί κάθε πιθανό πρόβλημα που θα προέκυπτε απο την ανάγκη εναλαγής μίας μοναδικής κεραίας για ληψη και εκπομπή.

Άν ήμουν -δυστυχώς δεν είμαι- αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης, και είχα τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό και γνώσεις θα το έκανα...απλά είχα αυτήν την ιδέα
και την δημοσίευσα εδώ περίεργος να μάθω απο κάποιον που γνωρίζει καλά το θέμα, αν κάτι τέτοιο είναι πραγματοποιήσημο....

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Μακάρι διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά που έχουν γραφεί εδώ, να ενεργοποιηθούν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο το οποίο θα περιλαμβάνει και τις Κυκλάδες συνδεδεμένες με ασύρματο τρόπο με την Αττική.

Παρομοίως, να επεκταθεί το ασύρματο δίκτυο στην Εύβοια, τη Σαλαμίνα και όπου αλλού υπάρχει επαφή.

Αν κάποιος κοιτάξει τη σημερινή ανάπτυξη του δικτύου, σίγουρα θα διαπιστώσει πως δεν υπάρχουν στατιστικά μοντέλα για το πως και πόσο θα αναπτυχθεί το δίκτυο.

Τουλάχιστον όσο υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που το αγαπούν.

Να δώσω συγχαρητήρια στον Σταύρο (*DungeonMaster*) για το πανέμορφο όνειρο και να ευχηθώ καλό κουράγιο σε όποιον το πιστέψει και προσπαθήσει γι' αυτό.

Ιδιαίτερα σε κείνους που όχι μόνο θα το πιστέψουν αλλά θα κοπιάσουν να δημιουργήσουν έστω και ένα από αυτά τα links.

Θέλω να πιστεύω πως ήρθε η ώρα για να γίνει και αυτό το όνειρο πραγματικότητα.

Τα σημεία μας δείχνουν τον δρόμο!

----------


## tenebre

Βρε wireless.surfer!

Δεν μας δίνεις και το στίγμα σου να "φορέσουμε" το link στο Radio Mobile να εξάγουμε τα plots και τα θεωρητικά συμπεράσματα; Γιατί δεν εκπέμπεις μέσα από τη θάλασσα βέβαια όπως δείχνεις στο wind!!!

Με μια πρόχειρη ανάλυση στο ανάγλυφο της περιοχής της Λούτσας, και τα 140 (ή 200 ήταν ::  μέτρα υψόμετρο που ανέφερες, μπορεί να βρίσκεσαι μόνο σε 2-3 θέσεις. Αλλά από αυτές δεν θα είχες τα link που δείχνεις προς βορρά... Κάποιο λάκο έχει η φάβα; Σα πρωταπριλιά ναούμε; Γίνεται άραγες; Με μια delay line και έναν attenuator δίπλα-δίπλα με το "remote" access point; Αλλά τόση πλάκα; Μπααα.

Να και μια πρώτη ανάλυση (png file).

Αν βάζεις το στίγμα στη θάλασσα επίτηδες, στείλε μου το σωστό με pm. Don't worry, δεν θα το ανακοινώσω. Κι ούτε θα σου κλέψω τα πιάτα βέβαια (χα χα). Άλλωστε το "χρυσάφι" σου είναι η θέση όχι τα πιάτα, σωστά;

Άντε να δούμε, και καλά dx

----------


## wireless.surfer

Το ύψος της κεραίας μου από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας είναι περίπου 40 μέτρα.

Προφανώς με τον *DungeonMaster* δεν έχω οπτική επαφή.

Σου έστειλα με ΡΜ την ακριβή θέση του κόμβου μου, την οποία μπορείς αν θέλεις να την γνωστοποιήσεις και στα υπόλοιπα μέλη του δικτύου, αλλά όχι στο internet.

Ακριβώς δηλαδή όπως κάνουμε με τη διεύθυνση του e-mail μας και με τον αριθμό του τηλεφώνου μας.

----------


## ngia

με downconversion σε χαμηλότερη συχνότητα , π.χ uhf και μεγαλύτερη ισχύ ίσως γινόταν το λινκ ποιο σταθερό .. το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τέτοια μετατροπή είναι δύσκολη και ακριβή.

----------


## erebus

Συγχαρητήρια για το link και από εμάς στην Καβάλα.

Έχω να πω πως μας ανοίξατε την όρεξη μ' αυτά που βλέπουμε. Εμείς εκτός από καθαρή επαφή με τη Θάσο (εύκολα από τους περισσότερους στην πόλη μιας και η Καβάλα είναι χτισμένη σε λόφο, άρα και έχουμε αμφιθεατρικότητα), τα υψώματά μας βλέπουν καθαρά τον Κορύλοβο της Δράμας, τον Σταυρό της Χαλκιδικής μέχρι και το Άγιο Όρος.  :: 

Αν βλέπει κανείς από αυτές τις περιοχές, ας στείλει PM να δούμε τι δοκιμές μπορούν να γίνουν.

----------


## Markos_M

*Μήπως πρέπει να συμβουλευόμαστε αυτό*http://home.cogeco.ca/~dxinfo/tropo_eur.html
*για να βλέπουμε αν περναει η μπάντα  για το Μύκονος - Λούτσα Link?*



Μήπως ξέρει κανείς ποιό είναι το όριο της οπτικής επαφής στην επιφάνεια της γής (σε χιλιόμετρα)? 

_Δηλαδή ένας παρατηρητής στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας μέχρι ποιά απόσταση μπορεί να δεί (πχ ένα πλοίο) ...
Μ'άλλα λόγια μέχρι ποά απόσταση (περίπου) μπορούμε να έχουμε κατευθείαν link? 
(στο ύψος των κεραιών που θα πρέπει να έχουμε αναγκαστικά για το fresnel zone)_

----------


## papashark

Τους τύπους θα τους βρεις παραπάνω.

Εγώ έδωσα τον τύπο που έχεις οπτική επαφή (τα υπολόγισα όμως λάθος), και οι υπόλοιποι πιo σωστά από μένα τον τύπο που έχεις ραδιοεπαφή  ::

----------


## Markos_M

> Τους τύπους θα τους βρεις παραπάνω.
> 
> Εγώ έδωσα τον τύπο που έχεις οπτική επαφή (τα υπολόγισα όμως λάθος), και οι υπόλοιποι πιo σωστά από μένα τον τύπο που έχεις ραδιοεπαφή


Ναι ευχαριστώ papashark (έπρεπε να το είχα δει γιατι εχω διαβάσει ολο το topic)...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ένας παρατηρητής που τα μάτια του ίσα ίσα που ξεπροβάλουν από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσσα δε θα μπορέσει ποτε να δει τα ίσαλα ενός πλοίου ακόμη κι αν αυτό βρίσκεται μισό μέτρο δίπλα του.

Btw, το link που έδωσες για το ducting forecast είναι πολύ ωραίο. Να δούμε αν θα επαληθευτεί!

Λογικά μέχρι την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη (αν δεν αλλάξει τίποτα) θα βελτιωνεται το σήμα.

----------


## Markos_M

> Ένας παρατηρητής που τα μάτια του ίσα ίσα που ξεπροβάλουν από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσσα δε θα μπορέσει ποτε να δει τα ίσαλα ενός πλοίου ακόμη κι αν αυτό βρίσκεται μισό μέτρο δίπλα του.
> 
> Btw, το link που έδωσες για το ducting forecast είναι πολύ ωραίο. Να δούμε αν θα επαληθευτεί!
> 
> Λογικά μέχρι την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη (αν δεν αλλάξει τίποτα) θα βελτιωνεται το σήμα.


*Ευχαριστώ*

Είναι ενεργό το *node* που "βλέπει" την Μύκονο όμως *?*
Πάντως απο εδώ δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα απ'ότι γνωρίζω...

Ας μας ενημερώσει κάποιος άν ξέρει...

----------


## wireless.surfer

Εγώ και ο *Ad-Hoc* (node#182) σκανάρουμε συνεχώς προς την κατεύθυνση της Μυκόνου, χωρίς όμως να λαμβάνουμε το παραμικρό.

Σε περίπτωση που οι συνθήκες διάδοσης επιτρέψουν να περάσει το σήμα από τη Μύκονο ξανά, θα το λάβουμε αμέσως.

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχει πλάκα να ψάχνεις το joker. 
Κάτι από SciFi μου θυμίζει η περίπτωση…

Αξίζει όμως να δούμε πότε και πως εμφανίζετε αυτό το φαινόμενο!

----------


## wireless.surfer

Α, και κάτι άλλο που το ξέχασα:

Για όσο δεν σκανάρω, στέλνω σήμα προς τη Μύκονο με ssid *awmn-2972-8466*, για την περίπτωση που κάνετε κι εσείς κάποιο σκανάρισμα.

Ο εξοπλισμός και ο προσανατολισμός της κεραίας είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος και χωρίς καμμία αλλαγή, από τότε που δούλεψε το link.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Έχω νέα:

Τη στιγμή που γράφω αυτές τις γραμμές, λαμβάνω σήμα από το ΑΡ του *DungeonMaster* στη Μύκονο. Μιλάμε για το γνωστό link Μυκόνου - Τήνου.

Το σήμα είναι γύρω στο -82db, μέσος όρος την τελευταία ώρα.

Έχει αυξομειώσεις και κυμαίνεται από -75db έως -88db, τουλάχιστον αυτό το διάστημα που το παρακολουθώ.

Ο καιρός έξω είναι σχετικά ζεστός και η θάλασσα πολύ ήρεμη, σαν καθρέπτης (δεν φυσάει καθόλου).

Για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορώ να κάνω association με το μακρινό access point. Ούτε καν για μια στιγμή.

Υποθέτω πως υπάρχει κάποιο mac filter ή ίσως να μην είναι η διάδοση εξίσου ευνοϊκή και προς τις δύο κατευθύνσεις.

Ο εξοπλισμός στη μεριά μου έχει μείνει ακριβώς όπως ήταν.

Θα επανέλθω όταν υπάρξει κάποια εξέλιξη.

Και μία παράκληση προς τους moderators: Μπορεί να μεταφερθεί αυτό το topic σε μία ενότητα πιο κατάλληλη;

----------


## Vigor

Μεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 01:54 Τρι 16 Μαϊ 2006
H Δ.Συζήτηση 'Δοκιμές' πιστεύω πως αρμόζει στο παρόν thread. Καλή τύχη!




> Και μία παράκληση προς τους moderators: Μπορεί να μεταφερθεί αυτό το topic σε μία ενότητα πιο κατάλληλη;

----------


## wireless.surfer

Παρόλο τον αέρα που φυσάει από το πρωί (Βόρειος, περίπου 10-15km/h), συνεχίζω να λαμβάνω σήμα από τη Μύκονο.

Παραθέτω γράφημα με στοιχεία από μετεορωλογικό σταθμό της Λούτσας (wireless link).

Δυστυχώς όμως, ακόμα δεν μπορώ να κάνω association στο ΑΡ.

Επικοινώνησα με τον *DungeonMaster* και θα κάνουμε δοκιμές το βράδυ.

YΓ: Το σήμα τώρα κινείται γύρω από τα -90db.

----------


## alg0

Αυτη η ερευνα μπορει να συνεχιστει, και σε περιπτωση που μαζεψετε αρκετα δεδομενα και τα συσχετισετε θα μπορουσε να παρουσιαστει σαν ενα πολυ καλο αρθρο (paper) σε καποιο επιστημονικο περιοδικο.
Στη συγραφη του θα μπορουσα να βοηθησω με τη (μικρη) εμπειρια μου απο ενα ερευνητικο κεντρο που δουλεψα ενα διαστημα

----------


## wireless.surfer

Φίλε *alg0* πραγματικά καταγράφουμε όσο περισσότερα στοιχεία μπορούμε, τα οποία θα είναι διαθέσιμα στον καθένα που το ζητήσει.

Με την ευκαιρία να πω το εξής:

Προσπαθούμε να συγκεντρώσουμε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα στοιχεία αφορούν στο link αυτό, στο βαθμό βέβαια που μας επιτρέπουν οι επαγγελματικές - οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις μας αλλά και όσο μας επιβάλει η αγάπη μας και η περιέργειά μας για αυτή την περίεργη σύνδεση!

Εάν κάποιος έχει ενδιαφέρον και θέλει να προτείνει είτε να καταγράψουμε κάτι παραπάνω, είτε να παρουσιάσουμε στοιχεία που μπορεί να έχουν αξία, μη διστάσει να το κάνει.

Θα χαρώ πολύ να μοιραστώ τα συμπεράσματα μαζί σας, αλλά και να μας βοηθήσετε στο καταφέρουμε να εξαχθεί το μέγιστο όφελος για όλο το δίκτυο.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Φίλε *alg0* πραγματικά καταγράφουμε όσο περισσότερα στοιχεία μπορούμε, τα οποία θα είναι διαθέσιμα στον καθένα που το ζητήσει.
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία να πω το εξής:
> 
> Προσπαθούμε να συγκεντρώσουμε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα στοιχεία αφορούν στο link αυτό, στο βαθμό βέβαια που μας επιτρέπουν οι επαγγελματικές - οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις μας αλλά και όσο μας επιβάλει η αγάπη μας και η περιέργειά μας για αυτή την περίεργη σύνδεση!
> 
> Εάν κάποιος έχει ενδιαφέρον και θέλει να προτείνει είτε να καταγράψουμε κάτι παραπάνω, είτε να παρουσιάσουμε στοιχεία που μπορεί να έχουν αξία, μη διστάσει να το κάνει.
> 
> Θα χαρώ πολύ να μοιραστώ τα συμπεράσματα μαζί σας, αλλά και να μας βοηθήσετε στο καταφέρουμε να εξαχθεί το μέγιστο όφελος για όλο το δίκτυο.


Γιούπι!! Και δευτερη φορά που συμβαίνει..  :: 

Αν μπορει να γίνει κράτα στατιστικά του επίπεδου του σήματος με mrtg π.χ. κάθε 5 λεπτά ώστε μετά από μερικές μέρες να φτιάξουμε ένα γράφημα με τις μεταβολές της διάδοσης κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Χρησιμοποιώ το «ακατανόμαστο»  ::  (ΜikroTik), έκδοση 2.9.6.

Ερώτηση: Υποστηρίζεται από το λειτουργικό το router μου η παρακολούθηση αυτής της παραμέτρου (signal strength);

Ένα ναι ή ένα όχι θα ήταν αρκετό για αρχή, αρκεί - αν η απάντηση είναι «ναι» - να γραφεί από κάποιον που το έχει κάνει κιόλας!

Γιατί κι εγώ το έχω δει γραμμένο ότι γίνεται, δεν το έχω δει στην πράξη όμως και έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις...

----------


## B52

Ανοιξε ενα terminal μεσα απο mikrotik και γραψε:



```
[[email protected]] > interface wireless print oid 
Flags: X - disabled, R - running 
 0  R tx-rate=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.2.2 
      rx-rate=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.3.2
 
      strength=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.4.2 

      ssid=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.5.2 
      bssid=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.6.2 
      frequency=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.7.2
```

ριξτο μεσα στο Mrtg και αυτο ηταν..  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Λόγω του ότι δεν τρέχω mrtg, αν κάποιος επιθυμεί να τραβήξει στοιχεία από τον router μου, σχετικά με το signal strength του εν λόγω link ή ότι άλλο σχετικό, ας μου πει τι στοιχεία χρειάζεται από εμένα.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με mrtg και θα χαθεί χρόνος αν δώσω την προσοχή μου σε αυτό.

Η ΙΡ του router μου είναι η 10.67.48.35 και το community είναι το "public".
Το όνομα του interface είναι "DungeonMaster"



```
[[email protected]] > interface wireless print

...

 3  R name="DungeonMaster" mtu=1500 mac-address=00:02:6F:32:AC:C0 arp=enabled 
      disable-running-check=no interface-type=Prism prism-cardtype=200mW 
      radio-name="wireless.surfer" mode=station ssid="MWN-Tinos-Vougli-Link" 
      area="" frequency-mode=superchannel country=no_country_set 
      antenna-gain=0 frequency=2462 band=2.4ghz-b scan-list=default 
      rate-set=default supported-rates-b=2Mbps basic-rates-b=2Mbps 
      max-station-count=2007 tx-power=30 tx-power-mode=all-rates-fixed 
      periodic-calibration=default dfs-mode=none antenna-mode=ant-a 
      wds-mode=disabled wds-default-bridge=none wds-ignore-ssid=no 
      update-stats-interval=disabled default-authentication=yes 
      default-forwarding=no default-ap-tx-limit=0 default-client-tx-limit=0 
      hide-ssid=no security-profile=default disconnect-timeout=3s 
      on-fail-retry-time=100ms preamble-mode=long compression=no 
      allow-sharedkey=no
...
```



```
[[email protected]] > interface wireless print oid

...

 3  R tx-rate=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.2.86 
      rx-rate=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.3.86 
      strength=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.4.86 
      ssid=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.5.86 
      bssid=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.6.86 
      frequency=.1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.1.1.7.86
...
```

Σχετικά με τη λειτουργία του link:

Από χθες το βράδυ είναι σε λειτουργία, δυστυχώς όμως με πολύ χαμηλό throughput, πάντα χαμηλότερα των 150Kbit/sec προς και 70Kbit/sec από τη Μύκονο σε μονόδρομο tcp τεστ. Στο αμφίδρομο τεστ ίσα που περνούν λίγα kbits (10 με 20) Τουλάχιστον είναι σταθερό το association.

Το σήμα είναι συνήθως καλύτερο από -85db, με αρκετά μεγάλα διαστήματα να είναι καλύτερο από -80db, ενώ κάποια μισάωρα γίνεται καλύτερο και από -77db.

H διαμεταγωγή όμως δεν αυξάνεται, δείχνοντας πως η χαμηλή ταχύτητα δεν οφείλεται σε χαμηλή στάθμη σήματος αλλά σε άλλους παράγοντες (πρωτόκολλο ασύρματης σύνδεσης, αντανακλάσεις, τοπικοί επηρεασμοί κλπ).

Δεν έχουμε δοκιμάσει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε atheros κάρτες και από τις δύο πλευρές ακόμα, ούτε και να κάνουμε δοκιμές στους 5. Από τη μεριά της Μυκόνου χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα το ίδιο access point που εξυπηρετεί τη σύνδεση Μυκόνου - Τήνου, με ότι επίδραση μπορεί να έχει αυτό στις δοκιμές που κάνουμε, από τη στιγμή που το δικό μου interface είναι στην ουσία ένας client ανάμεσα σε άλλους και σίγουρα ο ασθενέστερος.

Ελπίζω να καταφέρει ο *DungeonMaster* σύντομα να στήσει ένα interface αφιερωμένο στη σύνδεση με Λούτσα και να κάνουμε δοκιμές με άλλες κάρτες και άλλα πρότυπα.

----------


## spirosco

http://www.spirosco.awmn/cacti/graph.ph ... rra_id=all [wireless]
ή
http://www.spirosco.awmn.net/cacti/grap ... rra_id=all [internet]

edit: δεν εχω καταφερει ακομη να παρω το σημα.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ευχαριστώ τον *spirosco* & *B52* που ασχολήθηκαν με αυτό που ζήτησα.

Στο μεταξύ έχω προσπαθήσει κι εγώ να καταγράψω το σήμα και δυστυχώς φαινεται να είναι invalid το OID που αναφέρει το MikroTik σαν "strength", τόσο για το interface που ενδιαφερόμαστε, όσο και για όλα τ' άλλα. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω ας μας διαφωτίσει.

Είμαι στη διάθεσή σας για παροχή επιπλέον πληροφοριών ή οτιδήποτε άλλου.

Σχετικά με το link τώρα:

Σε γενικές γραμμές το σήμα σήμερα είναι πολύ καλό και κινείται σε πλαίσια καλύτερα του -75db.

Από το μακρινό άκρο όμως δεν υπάρχει κινητοποίηση και γι' αυτό δεν υπάρχει και κίνηση πακέτων. Ούτε καν ένα bandwidth test δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να κάνω, λόγω απουσίας bandwidth test server ή firewall. Η κίνηση που βλέπεται είναι κυρίως αυτή που δημιουργεί το bgp.




Σε κάποιο scan που έκανα, έλαβα σήμα (κυριολεκτικά για μια στιγμή μονάχα) και από κάποια άλλα ΑΡ, τα οποία είναι πολύ πιθανό να είναι της Μυκόνου ή από κάπου εκεί γύρω. Ο *DungeonMaster* μου είπε πως το ένα από αυτά είναι κατά 99% από τη Μύκονο και εκπέμπει με το default rubber για κεραία (με κάθε επιφύλαξη). Παραθέτω το scan.

----------


## dimitris_raf

> Στο μεταξύ έχω προσπαθήσει κι εγώ να καταγράψω το σήμα και δυστυχώς φαινεται να είναι invalid το OID που αναφέρει το MikroTik σαν "strength", τόσο για το interface που ενδιαφερόμαστε, όσο και για όλα τ' άλλα. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω ας μας διαφωτίσει.


Χρησιμοποιώντας το The Dude που κατέβασα από το site της mikrotik και συγκεκριμένα το snmp walk που βρίσκεται στα tools βρήκα τα OID για το signal strength στον δικό μου ρούτερ.

Συγκεκριμένα για τις 3 κάρτες που έχω είναι τα:
1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.2.1.3.0.11.107.53.201.173.6
1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.2.1.3.0.15.203.178.11.14.5
1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.2.1.3.0.19.70.96.167.11.4

Προφανώς Στέλιο σε εσένα θα είναι διαφορετικά αλλά δεν είναι δύσκολο να τα βρεις.

Δείτε και τα αποτελέσματα εδώ: http://10.72.90.36:9191/

----------


## spirosco

Ready : http://www.spirosco.awmn/cacti/graph.ph ... rra_id=all

Thanks to mojiro  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ενώ το OID που δίνει το MikroTik δουλεύει με το dude, με το mrtg για κάποιο λόγο δεν δουλεύει.

Το signal strength καταγράφεται τώρα από το dude, αλλά δεν έχω βρει αν και πως τo dude μπορεί να δημιουργεί γραφήματα που να μπορούν να δημοσιεύονται μέσω web server.

Μπορείς να μου πεις εσύ πως το έχεις κάνει;

Ίσως να μη σου ήταν δύσκολο να τραβάς στοιχεία και από το δικό μου router. Τα στοιχεία είναι αυτά που έχω δημοσιεύσει παραπάνω.

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Ready : http://www.spirosco.awmn/cacti/graph.ph ... rra_id=all
> 
> Thanks to mojiro


Μπράβο Σπύρο. Τι χρειάστηκε τελικά για να δουλέψει;

----------


## spirosco

O Μιχαλης εχει κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια με τα templates στο Cacti.
Αφου τα φορτωσουμε στο Cacti, αρκει να δηλωσουμε τον router που μας ενδιαφερει
και να επιλεξουμε αντιστοιχα τον τυπο γραφηματος που θελουμε (signal,freq κλπ).

Ο μονος περιορισμος ειναι οτι για να εχουμε ενδειξεις οπως το σημα κλπ, το interface πρεπει να παιζει σε client mode.
Ισως ειναι κατι που σκοπευει στο μελλον ο mojiro να το φτιαξει.

http://forums.cacti.net/about8855.html& ... t=mikrotik

----------


## wireless.surfer

Τα όμορφα της ομαδικής δουλειάς.

Μπράβο και στον Μιχάλη λοιπόν!

----------


## wireless.surfer

Μία πρώτη παρατήρηση, εκμεταλλευόμενος το γράφημα της στάθμης του σήματος:

Η στάθμη του σήματος βρίσκεται σε μία καθοδική πορεία τις τελευταίες ώρες.

Έχοντας στη διάθεσή μας και μετεωρολογικά στοιχεία από τον σταθμό του SV1DH - κόμβος *dh.vra node 7291*, θέλησα κάνω μία σύγκριση των στοιχείων, να δω εάν έχει επηρεαστεί η διάδοση απο κάποιο κλιματολογικό παράγοντα.

Οι κλιματολογικές τιμές που μεταβάλονται στο διάστημα που μας αφορά, είναι κυρίως αυτές της θερμοκρασίας και της υγρασίας. Με λίγη «καλή θέληση» μπορεί κανείς να πει πως η αύξησή τους δείχνει να έχει κάποια αναλογική σχέση με τη μείωση του σήματος.

Ίσως λοιπόν, μία από τις δύο αυτές μεταβολές ή ο συνδυασμός τους να προκαλούν τη μείωση του φαινομένου που επιτρέπει στο σήμα να ταξιδεύει από τη Μύκονο έως τη Λούτσα (μετράμε τη λήψη της Λούτσας).

Άλλες παρατηρήσεις που έχω να κάνω είναι το ότι σχεδόν όλη τη μέρα σήμερα, υπήρχε ένα αεράκι και η θάλασσα είχε ένα φανερό κυματισμό, της τάξης των 3bft.
Αυτό όμως δεν έβλαψε στο ελάχιστο τη στάθμη του σήματος. Αντίθετα μάλιστα, σήμερα ήταν η μέρα που είχε την μεγαλύτερη τιμή και σταθερότητα.
Είναι η δεύτερη φορά που παρατηρώ πως ο αέρας δεν δημιούργησε πρόβλημα στη διάδοση.

Φαίνεται ότι μπορεί να μην είναι η λεία επιφάνεια της θάλασσας, η μία από τις δύο επιφάνειες μέσα στις οποίες εγκλωβίζεται το σήμα και κυματοδηγείται. Μήπως μάλιστα είναι καλύτερο να μην είναι λεία; Θα το δούμε στην πορεία.

Ίσως τελικά να μην υπάρχει κυματοδήγηση και το σήμα φτάνει μέχρι εδώ με κάποιον άλλο τρόπο (πχ απλή ανάκλαση σε κάποιο ατμοσφαιρικό στρώμα).

Άλλη μία παρατήρηση που έχω κάνει, είναι ότι το σήμα τη νύχτα έχει γενικά μία φθίνουσα πορεία, μέχρι το ξημέρωμα. Είμαι περίεργος να δω εάν αυτό έχει να κάνει με τη θερμοκρασία ή με την ηλιακή ακτινοβολία.

Τελικά η πρόταση του *acinonyx* να φτιαχτεί ένα γράφημα με την πορεία του σήματος φάνηκε πολύ χρήσιμη και πρακτική!

Κλείνοντας, στα υπόψη θα πρέπει να ληφθεί πως ο μετεωρολογικός σταθμός είναι αρκετά κοντά μου και ίσως οι μετρήσεις του να μην αντιπροσωπεύουν τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της διαδρομής του σήματος.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Με μία δεύτερη ματιά και χρησιμοποιώντας επιπλέον δεδομένα, η πτώση της στάθμης του σήματος που περιγράφω στο προηγούμενο post φαίνεται να μην έχει σχέση με τις μεταβολές υγρασίας και θερμοκρασίας.

Λίγη ώρα αργότερα, επανήλθε η στάθμη του σήματος στο ίδιο επίπεδο που ήταν πριν την πτώση, ενώ η υγρασία συνέχισε να ανεβαίνει.

Όλη την ημέρα σήμερα το σήμα ήταν σε πολύ καλά επίπεδα (για μεγάλα διαστήματα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο των -70db!), φτάνοντας αρκετές φορές τα -60db!  ::  

Θα ενοχλήσω τηλεφωνικά τον *DungeonMaster* αύριο, για να εξαντλήσουμε τις δυνατότητες δοκιμών μεταφοράς αρχείων και επίσης να εξετάσουμε ξανά το αν έχει τη δυνατότητα να στήσει ιδιαίτερο εξοπλισμό για point to point link.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Δυστυχώς δεν έχει καταστεί δυνατό να επικοινωνήσω με τον *DungeonMaster*, παρά τις σχεδόν καθημερινές μου κλήσεις.

Εάν παρακολουθείτε το πότε συνέεται και αποσυνδέεται το link, θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω και για ένα πρόβλημα που υπάρχει στο άκρο της Μυκόνου:

Για κάποιο λόγο, εάν αλλάξει το data rate που κλειδώνει το link αρκετές φορές μέσα σε κοντινό χρονικό διάστημα, είτε αυτό προκύψει λόγω του ότι έχει ρυθμιστεί να γίνεται αυτόματα είτε γίνει απο τη μεριά μου χειροκίνητα, τότε η mac address της κάρτας μου μπαίνει σε μια "μαύρη λίστα" και δεν γίνεται δεκτή πλέον από το access point. Από κει και μετά, θα ξαναγίνει σύνδεση μόνο εάν γίνει restart στο access point (που είναι στην Μύκονο) ή εάν αλλάξω την mac address της κάρτας μου.

Το περίεργο είναι πως δεν υπάρχει mac filter στο access point.

Δυστυχώς, το πρόβλημα αυτό συμβαίνει σχεδόν καθημερινά.

----------


## RpMz

Άσχετο αλλά ένας αναμεταδότης στη Μακρόνησο θα βόλευε πολλούς όπως Σούνιο, Λαυριο, Ανδρος, Κέα, Κάρυστος, Μύκονος, Τήνος και Σέριφο...

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Άσχετο αλλά ένας αναμεταδότης στη Μακρόνησο θα βόλευε πολλούς όπως Σούνιο, Λαυριο, Ανδρος, Κέα, Κάρυστος, Μύκονος, Τήνος και Σέριφο...


Σωστό, αλλά το πρόβλημα πάντα είναι ποιος έχει τη δυνατότητα και κυρίως που θα μπει ο εξοπλισμός, αλλά και ποιος θα τον συντηρεί κλπ

Τα σημεία που είναι κατάλληλα για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο είναι συνήθως ακατοίκητες περιοχές.

Εδώ καλά καλά είναι δύσκολο να το καταφέρουμε σε κατοικημένες περιοχές!

Δεν ξέρω εάν σε συνεργασία με κάποιον ερασιτεχνικό σύλλογο μας δινόταν η δυνατότητα να στηθεί σε κάποιες εγκαταστάσεις τους, ένας κόμβος αναμετάδοσης του (πανελλαδικού πλέον) ασύρματου δικτύου.

----------


## dti

Από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει νομικό πρόβλημα για την εγκατάσταση σε εξωτερικό χώρο κεραιών wi-fi, όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι θέμα να σταλεί κάποια επιστολή από το Σύλλογο στο φορέα που ελέγχει τον χώρο.
Σαφώς εδώ παίζουν ρόλο οι δημόσιες σχέσεις...

----------


## RpMz

Όσων αφορά το μέρος εκεί γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχει ένας αναμεταδότης (τοπικώς για τους ψαράδες του Λαυρίου) και δεν νομίζω απο νομικά θέματα να υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα, το μόνο σοβαρό πρόβλημα που μπορεί να είναι λόγο ότι έχει γίνει αρχαιολογικός χώρος... Τα άλλα προβλήματα είναι για να πάς εκεί πρέπει να έχεις ενα μέσο μεταφοράς (Βάρκα, ή μπορεί να πηγαίνει καικάκι απο το Λαυριο στη μακρόνησο), θα πρέπει να περπατήσεις γύρω στα 1-2 χιλιόμετρα ως την κορφή (με πολλά φίδια  ::  ), αφού μου φαίνετε δρόμος δεν υπάρχει, και να υπάρχει αμάξια δεν κυκλοφορούν  ::  και τρίτων στην περιοχή υπάρχουν πολοί βοσκοί και κυνηγοί και δεν ξέρω την ακεραιότητα για τα μηχανήματα. Επείσης ρεύμα δεν υπάρχει και θα πρέπει να βρεθεί αντικευραυνική προστασία....

----------


## makrisg

Μια άλλη λύση είναι κάποιος δικός μας. Πχ theo1 (#8374), βρίσκεται σε καλό σημείο στον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο. Θα λυθούν προβλήματα συντήρησης, τροφοδοσίας κλπ.....

----------


## dti

Όλα αυτά καλά είναι, αλλά σίγουρα χρειάζεται ενεργοποίηση και σε τοπικό επίπεδο για να μπορέσει να βοηθήσει στη συνέχεια και ο Σύλλογος αλλά και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος θέλει από το δίκτυο.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Τα μεγάλα διαστήματα αποσύνδεσης που παρατηρούνται τελευταία, δεν οφείλονται σε πιθανώς χαμηλό σήμα του link, αλλά στο πρόβλημα με το αναίτιο ban της mac address της κάρτας μου, όπως περιέγραψα σε προηγούμενο post μου: wireless link - internet link

----------


## wireless.surfer

Από χθες το απόγευμα, κατά τις 16:30 περίπου μέχρι τώρα, έχει χαθεί το σήμα από την Μύκονο.

Ελπίζω να οφείλεται σε κάποιο τοπικό παράγοντα από την πλευρά της Μυκόνου, αλλά το πιο πιθανό είναι να σταμάτησε η διάδοση λόγω ατμοσφαιρικών αλλαγών.

Παρόλα αυτά, ο *DungeonMaster* ετοιμάζει αυτές τις μέρες ένα PC με MikroTik ειδικά για τις δοκιμές μεταξύ μας, το οποίο θα τεθεί σε λειτουργία το πιθανότερο μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες.

Προηγούμενή του προσπάθεια την προηγούμενη βδομάδα να φτιάξει ένα router με routerboard απέτυχε για ανεξήγητους λόγους.

----------


## wiresounds

> Προηγούμενή του προσπάθεια την προηγούμενη βδομάδα να φτιάξει ένα router με routerboard απέτυχε για ανεξήγητους λόγους.


Δηλάδη τι έγινε ;

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wireless.surfer
> 
> Προηγούμενή του προσπάθεια την προηγούμενη βδομάδα να φτιάξει ένα router με routerboard απέτυχε για ανεξήγητους λόγους.
> 
> 
> Δηλάδη τι έγινε ;


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ενώ στο εργαστήριο λειτουργούσε κανονικά, δεν έκανε boot ή έκανε ανεπιτυχές boot εκεί που θα ήταν η τελική του θέση. Το routerboard έπαιρνε τροφοδοσία με ΡΟΕ, μέσω αρκετών δεκάδων μέτρων (περίπου 80 αν δεν κάνω λάθος) καλωδίου, αλλά η τάση τροφοδοσίας ήταν αυτή που θα έπρεπε να είναι, μετρημένη πάνω στην πλακέτα του routerboard εν λειτουργία. Ακόμα και τοπικά (με άλλο καλώδιο ethernet) δεν μπορούσε να γίνει δικτυακή επικοινωνία.

Σχετικά με την υπάρχουσα ζεύξη:

Μόλις πριν από λίγο ξανακοίταξα τον router μου (χθες ήταν η τελευταία φορά) και είδα πως υπήρχε σήμα πάλι, αλλά λόγω του "mac ban problem" δεν είχε γίνει σύνδεση.

Σύμφωνα με τα logs του router μου, το σήμα επανήλθε σήμερα το μεσημέρι στις 12:00 και γίνονταν προσπάθειες σύνδεσης έως τώρα, ενώ από τη 1:30 που έγινε η επανασύνδεση έως αυτή τη στιγμή (03:15) το σήμα έχει εξαιρετικές αυξομειώσεις από μισάωρο σε μισάωρο. Παίζει από -65db έως χαμηλότερα από το κατώφλι των -98db.

Τη στιγμή αυτή είναι στα «κάτω» του... 

Μάλλον το φαινόμενο διάδοσης χάνεται σταδιακά και τώρα ξύνει τον πάτο του βαρελιού!

----------


## Markos_M

> Συγνώμη αλλα έκανα κατα λάθος καινούριο topic "Τήνος-Αττική" 
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=274562
> Αν θέλει κάποιος moderator ας το μεταφέρει στο "Ασύρματη σύνδεση Λούτσας Μυκόνου"
> Νομίζω οτι δέν μπορώ να το κάνω εγώ.


_Γειά 
Λέω να στείλω στον φίλο μου τον Μάρκο στην Τήνο (είναι αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης) ένα D-Link AP-900+ Version:B1,με το power hack firmware (100mW?) με SSID:"TINOS-TEST1" το οποίο θα βάλει για δύο εβδομάδες με μία Pacific Wireless 24db grid σε οριζόντια? πόλωση απο την κορυφή του βουνού εξώμβουργο ή ξώμπουργο (ύψος 640 μέτρα) στον ιστό του TV repeater που επιτηρεί. 
Άν δουλεύει είπε οτι θα φτιάξει άλλο ιστο γιαυτό για να μήν έχουμε παρεμβολές απο τα τηλεοπτικά repeaters. 
Και απο την ίδια τροφοδοσία που κάνει reset τα τηλεοπτικά, γιατι ως γνωστόν τα D-Link (τα παλιά τουλάχιστον) "crashάρουν λίγο" 
Δυστυχώς αποτι βλέπω στο Google Earth δεν υπάχει οπτική επαφή με την Λούτσα (υπάρχει ένα βουνό στην Τήνο "Πόλεμος" -ή κατι τέτοιο δεν συγκράτησα το όνομα καλά- που την εμοδίζει) 
Υπάρχει όμως μια πολύ μεγάλη περιοχή στις ακτές της Αττικής που έχει οπτική επαφή! 
Στέλνω μερικά screenshots απο το Google Earth. 
Τι λέτε να το επιχειρήσουμε? 
Έχω μιλήσει μαζίτου και περιμένει να του τα στείλω. 
Επειδή θα είναι επάνω στον ιστό με τα TV links υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουμε παρεμβολή αλλά μόνο στο δέκτη του D-Link ενω το SSID θα έρχεται ανεπηρέαστο στην Αθήνα? 

Θα περιμένω τις συμβουλές σας..._

----------


## RpMz

Με τον theo1 ή με εμένα δεν παίζει οπική επαφή έ?

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ο φίλος σου ο Μάρκος τι λέει (που έχει ανέβει και στο σημείο);

Από τις εγκαταστάσεις, υπάρχει περίπτωση να βλέπει τη Λούτσα;

----------


## Markos_M

Παρακάλεσα κάποιον moderator να μεταφέρει το "Τήνος-Αττική?" που έκανα κατα λάθος σε καινούριο τόπικ, αλλα δεν δεν το έκανε ακόμα , έτσι το ανδημοσιέυω αυτούσιο και εδώ:

----------------------------------------------------
Γειά 
Λέω να στείλω στον φίλο μου τον Μάρκο στην Τήνο (είναι αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης) ένα D-Link AP-900+ Version:B1,με το power hack firmware (100mW?) με SSID:"TINOS-TEST1" το οποίο θα βάλει για δύο εβδομάδες με μία Pacific Wireless 24db grid σε οριζόντια? πόλωση απο την κορυφή του βουνού εξώμβουργο ή ξώμπουργο (ύψος 640 μέτρα) στον ιστό του TV repeater που επιτηρεί. 
Άν δουλεύει είπε οτι θα φτιάξει άλλο ιστο γιαυτό για να μήν έχουμε παρεμβολές απο τα τηλεοπτικά repeaters. 
Και απο την ίδια τροφοδοσία που κάνει reset τα τηλεοπτικά, γιατι ως γνωστόν τα D-Link (τα παλιά τουλάχιστον) "crashάρουν λίγο" 
Δυστυχώς αποτι βλέπω στο Google Earth δεν υπάχει οπτική επαφή με την Λούτσα (υπάρχει ένα βουνό στην Τήνο "Πόλεμος" -ή κατι τέτοιο δεν συγκράτησα το όνομα καλά- που την εμοδίζει) 
Υπάρχει όμως μια πολύ μεγάλη περιοχή στις ακτές της Αττικής που έχει οπτική επαφή! 
Στέλνω μερικά screenshots απο το Google Earth. 
Τι λέτε να το επιχειρήσουμε? 
Έχω μιλήσει μαζίτου και περιμένει να του τα στείλω. 
Επειδή θα είναι επάνω στον ιστό με τα TV links υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουμε παρεμβολή αλλά μόνο στο δέκτη του D-Link ενω το SSID θα έρχεται ανεπηρέαστο στην Αθήνα? 

Θα περιμένω τις συμβουλές σας... 

Ξώμπουργο στην Τήνο 37°34'36.59"N,25°10'3.59"E 
Το βουνο "εμπόδιο" (Πόλεμος?) 37°36'0.52"N, 25° 6'4.93"E 
Αττική Βορειότερο σημείο "A Point" 37°52'10.76"N,24° 2'27.97"E 
Αττική Νοτιότερο σημείο "B Point" 37°46'28.32"N,24° 4'49.30"E

----------


## Markos_M

Αν οι υπολογισμοί που έκανα με το Google Earth ειναι σωστοί η παρακάτω εικόνα δείχνει την περιοχή που υπάρχει οπτική επαφή.

 ::  *Στέλιο (wireless.surfer)* τι ώρες μπορώ να σε βρώ στο teamspeak?
Δέν θυμάμαι και το username σου...

----------


## wireless.surfer

Συνήθως μετά τις 22:00 μπαίνω teamspeak.

Πέρα από το τι δείχνει το google earth, καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε και την εκτίμηση του άλλου Μάρκου.

----------


## Markos_M

Ο Μάρκος λέει οτι το οροπέδιο "*του πολέμου ο κάμπος*" εμποδίζει την οπτική επαφή με την Λούτσα,πρέπει όμως να φαίνοντα τα νοτιότερα παράλια _(εχω στείλει screenshots)_Οταν έχει καλή ορατότητα φαίνεται ακόμα και η *Σαντορίνη!*
_Ενα καλό σημείο στην Αττική είναι αυτο 37°50'56.18"N,24° 2'32.11"E
Μπορείς να κάνεις copy/paste ολο το string (μαζί με το κόμα) στο Flyto του Google Earth και θα σε βγάλει εκεί..._

----------


## RpMz

Το ξέρω το μέρος εκεί, είναι το βούνο ανάμεσα Αυλάκι και Κακη Θάλασσα... Αυτό το ύψωμα και γενικός ο δρόμος που καταστκευάστηκε έχει γίνει για τους αναμεταδότες κινητής τηλεφωνίας... Για δοκιμές κάτι θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε (φορητά πράματα πάντοτε) αλλά για κάτι σταθερό εκει πέρα λίγο δύσκολο....

----------


## Markos_M

Εντάξει...
Εγώ αυριο η μεθαύριο θα του στείλω τον εξοπλισμό.

Η κεραία να κοιτάει προς το 37°50'56.18"N,24° 2'32.11"E ?



> Άλλα καλά σημεία είναι:
> 37°47'44.23"N,24° 4'38.97"E
> 37°47'11.36"N,24° 4'50.35"E
> 37°47'59.95"N,24° 4'16.47"E


Βλέπω στα patterns της (pacific wireless grid 24db)
μερικές μοίρες πλατύτερη την οριζόντια πόλωση...
Να το βάλουμε οριζόντια καλύτερα?
Κανάλι 13 ?
Αν είναι δώστε καμιά συμβουλή γιατι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να ανέβη κανείς εκεί στην κορυφή και οτι γίνει θα γίνει μια και καλή.
Δεν σηκώνει δοκιμές...είναι και πολύ απασχολημένος τελευταία
ο Τηνικός φίλος μας.

Ο DangeonMaster μήπως έχει κανένα καλύτερο απο το D-Link "pushed"
για την δοκιμή?

----------


## wireless.surfer

Το κανάλι καλό θα είναι να μην είναι το 13 αλλά κάποιο μεταξύ από 1 έως 11 με προτίμηση τα 4 - 5 - 6.

----------


## Markos_M

Είμαι έτοιμος, αυριο θα στείλω τον εξοπλισμό στην Τήνο...

Να βάλω το κανάλι *7* οπως είχαμε πει χθές?
Τι άλλες ρυθμίσεις να κάνω στο D-Link? Γιατι απο την στιγμή που θα 
ανέβει στο Ξώμπουργο, δεν θα μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί παρα μόνο απο την Αθήνα!  ::  

Βάζω και κάποια screenshots να σας θυμίσω τι ρυθμίσεις έχει το D-Link AP900+

----------


## Markos_M

Απο τις 15.00 το TINOS-TEST1 κοιτάει την Αθήνα (απο την Μύκονο όμως προς το παρόν)
μς μία patch 14 db σε οριζόντια πόλωση στο κανάλι *7*...
Το απόγευμα θα προσπαθήσω να στήσω την Grid 24db.

 ::

----------


## Markos_M

::  Εντάξει, απο τις 20.00 είναι πάνω και η 24αρα σε οριζόντια πόλωση (κανάλι 7)

Βλέπετε τίποτα?

SSID: "TINOS-TEST1"

----------


## wireless.surfer

Σε δοκιμές που κάναμε χθες το βράδυ με τον Μάρκο από τη Μύκονο, ο Μάρκος έλαβε από εμένα ένα αρκετά χαμηλό σήμα.

Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσε να γίνει association, είτε γιατί ήταν το σήμα λήψης του πολύ χαμηλό, είτε γιατί μπορεί το σήμα εκπομπής του να ήταν πολύ χαμηλό για την senao μου, που ήταν σε λειτουργία access point.

Από τη μεριά μου χρησιμοποιήθηκε το interface που χρησιμοποιώ για τη σύνδεση με τη Μύκονο, ενώ ο Μάρκος χρησιμοποιήσε μία συσκευή smartbridges, η οποία μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει μόνο σαν client και ως εκ τούτου δεν μπόρεσα να δω τη στάθμη του σήματός του. Χρησιμοποίησε διάφορες κεραίες, για τις οποίες όμως δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω.

Μία πληροφορία που έμαθα μόλις χθες είναι το ότι κάποια ssid τα οποία έλαβα σε παλιότερο scan, με ονόματα "EL_PECADO" και "MANESIS" ανήκουν σε τοπικά links της Μυκόνου.

Αυτό αποδεικνύει πως όντως υπάρχει κάποιο φαινόμενο το οποίο επιτρέπει κάποιες ώρες να φτάνουν στην Ανατολική Αττική σήματα από τη Μύκονο με πάρα πολύ μικρή εξασθένηση.


ΥΓ: Το υπάρχον link με τον *DungeonMaster* δεν λειτουργεί αυτή τη στιγμή, λόγω του ότι δεν λαμβάνω κανένα σήμα από Μύκονο. Από χθες το βράδυ παρατήρησα μία πτωτική πορεία της στάθμης του σήματος.

----------


## wireless.surfer

To link αισίως επανήλθε.

Το διάστημα κατά το οποίο δεν λάμβανα απολύτως καθόλου σήμα σήμερα ήταν από 05:35 έως 12:25 (από τα logs του router μου).

Το διάστημα από 12:25 έως 13:25 υπήρχαν μεμονομένες αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες σύνδεσης με το MWN-Tinos-Vougli-Link.

Το διάστημα από 13:25 έως 15:30 υπήρχαν συνεχόμενες προσπάθειες σύνδεσης, πράγμα που δείχνει πως η στάθμη του σήματος είχε επανέλθει σε καλά επίπεδα.

Στις 15:30 άλλαξα τη mac address της κάρτας και έγινε association.

Τη στιγμή αυτή, ο *DungeonMaster* εγκαθιστά εξοπλισμό ειδικά για τις δοκιμές με Αττική.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Το link με την Μύκονο είναι εκτός λειτουργίας, λόγω του ότι γίνονται δοκιμές δημιουργίας ειδικού point to point link.

Ο εξοπλισμός στη Μύκονο είναι έτοιμος και είμαστε στη διαδικασία κεντραρίσματος, δοκιμών καρτών - πρωτοκόλλων, ρυθμίσεων κλπ.

ΥΓ: Η Μύκονος είναι σε access point mode, με ssid "MWN-Mykonos-Loutsa", κανάλι 9 και οριζόντια πόλωση. Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να κάνει scan να δει αν το λαμβάνει. Αυτά μέχρι νεοτέρας!

----------


## wireless.surfer

To άκρο της Μυκόνου δεν είναι πλέον σε access point mode.

O ρόλος του access point κατά τη διάρκεια των δοκιμών θα εναλλάσεται.

Παρόλα αυτά, το link που συνδέει την Μύκονο με την Τήνο (το οποίο παραμένει σε access point mode), εξακολουθεί να φτάνει μέχρι εμένα.

Καλό θα ήταν να γίνουν κάποια σκαναρίσματα και από άλλα σημεία της Ανατολικής Ατικής, ώστε να έχουμε μία εικόνα σχετικά με το ποια άλλα σημεία έχουν αυτή στιγμή επαφή με Μύκονο.

Στον κόμβο μου πάντως αλλά και στον κόμβο *dimis7* υπάρχει πολύ καλή επαφή.

Δεν το αποκλείω κάποιος άλλος να λαμβάνει καλύτερα, αλλά έχω και την περιέργεια να δω το εξής:
Εάν άλλοι κόμβοι που βρίσκονται στην ευθεία του link της Μυκόνου - Τήνου (πχ Ad-Hoc - SV1EOD) και βρίσκονται σε μεγαλύτερο ύψος από μένα, έχουν καλύτερη ή χειρότερη λήψη και κατά πόσον.

----------


## Markos_M

Πρίν λίγο έστειλα τον εξοπλισμό στην Τήνο.
Μου πήρε λίγες μέρες να κατασκευάσω μιά "πατέντα"
ενα στήριγμα για την κεραία στον ιστό του αναμεταδότη
πάχους 4 ιντσών.
Σε λίγες μέρες θα εκπέμπει το SSID:TINOS-TEST1
στο *κανάλι 6* σε οριζόντια πόλωση...
Φαντάζομαι οτι θα μας δυσκολέψει λίγο ο προσανατολισμός της
κεραίας μιας και δεν έχουμε κανένα σημείο ανφοράς.
Θα μας βοηθούσε κάποια πυξίδα?
_Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε λίγο σ'αυτό?_
Βέβαια το ποιό σωστό θα ήταν να γνωρίζουμε όλοι 
την ακριβή ωρα που θα γίνει η εγκατάσταση στην Τήνο
ώστε να γίνουν κάποιες "real time" δοκιμές
-κινητό τηλέφωνο και teamspeak η κάπως έτσι-
γιατί δεν είναι εύκολο να πηγαίνει κάποιος εκεί 
ούτε και να ανεβαίνει στον ιστό αυτό...

Θα φροντίσω να σας ειδοποήσω εγκαίρως για την ώρα εγκατάστασης...

----------


## donalt

> Πρίν λίγο έστειλα τον εξοπλισμό στην Τήνο.
> Μου πήρε λίγες μέρες να κατασκευάσω μιά "πατέντα"
> ενα στήριγμα για την κεραία στον ιστό του αναμεταδότη
> πάχους 4 ιντσών.
> ...



Δεν θέλω να είμαι μάντης κακών αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό το στήριγμα σε βουνό δεν θα κρατήσει πάνω από μια βδομάδα.
Θα σου πρότεινα να αρχίσεις να σκέφτεσαι είδη κάτι πολύ πιο αξιόπιστο και πιο γερό, θα δω και εγώ τι μπορώ να βρω σε κάτι επαγγελματικό και άμα βρω θα στο στείλουμε με την επόμενη αποστολή.
Στέλιο (wireless.surfer)ακούς ?

----------


## wireless.surfer

Μπράβο Μάρκο.

Από τη μεριά μου, αυτό που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να στρέψω ένα interface προς Τήνο σε access point mode, ελπίζοντας να φτάσει κάποιο σήμα μέχρι εσένα.

Κάτι πολύ σημαντικό για την Τήνο, είναι να είναι ο εξοπλισμός ποιοτικός και ελεγμένος. Διαφορετικά, τα συμπεράσματα μπορεί να μας πάνε πίσω.

Τα στηρίγματα που λέει και ο Βασίλης, φαίνονται πολύ καλά για δοκιμές, αλλά κι εγώ δεν τα βλέπω να κρατάνε και πάρα πολύ. Πρώτα πρώτα δείχνει σίγουρο πως θα υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη ταλάντωση της κεραίας λόγω αέρα.

Με την πυξίδα που λες, δεν νομίζω να έχεις μεγάλη τύχη.

Το ιδανικό είναι να καταφέρεις να λάβεις κάποιο wi-fi σήμα από Αττική και να προσανατολιστείς από αυτό.

Εναλλακτικά, ίσως να σε βοηθήσει ο Μάρκος δείχνοντάς σου την κατεύθυνση προς τον Υμμητό (ή προς κάποιο άλλο γνωστό σημείο) και να αποκλίνεις την κεραία σου συγκεκριμένες μοίρες από αυτό.

Σίγουρα πάντως, θα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον ένας από Αττική stand-by στο τηλέφωνο, για να σε υποστηρίξει σε περίπτωση που χρειαστείς κάποια πληροφορία που βρίσκεται είτε στο wind είτε στο internet.

Ελπίζω να εκδηλωθεί πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον και από άλλους στην Ανατολική Αττική εκτός από μένα, ώστε να προχωρήσει το πράγμα και μάλιστα γρήγορα.

Εγώ θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι έτοιμος στον κόμβο μου την ώρα που θα γίνουν οι δοκιμές.

Τέλος, γράψε αν θες δυο λόγια σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό που έχεις στείλει, να εξετάσουμε τις δυνατότητές του. Γράψε επίσης και το wind id του σημείου που θα γίνει η εγκατάσταση.

----------


## donalt

> Μπράβο Μάρκο.
> 
> 
> Ελπίζω να εκδηλωθεί πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον και από άλλους στην Ανατολική Αττική εκτός από μένα, ώστε να προχωρήσει το πράγμα και μάλιστα γρήγορα.
> 
> .


Μακάρι να βρεθούν και άλλοι εγώ θα προσπαθήσω αλλά το βλέπω χλωμό

----------


## Markos_M

Το στήριγμα δεν είναι για πάνω απο δύο βδομάδες
(όσο είπε ο Μάρκος ο Τήνιος οτι μπορεί να αφήσει την κεραία στον
ιστο του tv-repeater για δοκιμή)(μετά είπε, οτι αν δουλέψει, θα φτιάξει
κάτι ειδικά γιαυτό- φαντάζομαι να μπεί κανένα routerboard με 
interfaces για Μύκονο και ίσως Σύρο και οτι αλλο προκύψει..)
Απ το βουνό αυτό βλέπεις πάρα πολλά νησιά...
Οι κάποιες ταλαντώσεις θα σταματήσουν με δύο μικρές αντιρίδες.
Οι συντεταγμένες του τόπου εγκατάστασης είναι:
37°34'36.59"N,25°10'3.59"E
Ο εξοπλισμός:
D-Link AP900+ με το "powerhack firmware"
κεραία Pacific Wireless 24dbi
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!
Δέν μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση κανείς εκτός απο εσάς στην Αθήνα
αν τελικά υπάρξει επαφή.
Ο Μάρκος ο Τήνιος δεν έχει κάποιο laptop, ούτε και τον απαραίτητο
διαθέσιμο χρόνο για αλλαγές στο D-Link της δοκιμής, αλλά και ούτε απο την Μύκονο θα έχουμε 
-εκτος αν το σήμα είναι αρκετό απο το οπίσθιο λοβό
της κεραίας -μάλλον πολύ δύσκολο- και επικίνδυνο γιατι το D-Link
κρασάρει αν κάποιος προσπαθήσει να το ρυθμίσει με οχι καλής ποιότητας link....
Θα επικοινωνήσω με την Τήνο και θα ρωτήσω τι θα κάνουμε σχετικά με τον προσανατολισμό της κεραίας...

Στο Google Earth εχω δεί οτι ΔΕΝ υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με την Λούτσα
αλλα με νοτιότερα παράλια της Αττικής (δείτε προηγούμενες δημοσιεύσεις).
Που λέτε να στρέψουμε λοιπόν την κεραία?
Είχα προτείνει το 37°50'56.18"N,24° 2'32.11"E



> Μπορείς να κάνεις copy/paste ολο το string (μαζί με το κόμα) στο "Fly to" του Google Earth και θα σε βγάλει εκεί...


και μου είχατε απαντήσει:



> _Το ξέρω το μέρος εκεί, είναι το βούνο ανάμεσα Αυλάκι και Κακη Θάλασσα... Αυτό το ύψωμα και γενικός ο δρόμος που καταστκευάστηκε έχει γίνει για τους αναμεταδότες κινητής τηλεφωνίας... Για δοκιμές κάτι θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε (φορητά πράματα πάντοτε) αλλά για κάτι σταθερό εκει πέρα λίγο δύσκολο...._


Να το κάνουμε λοιπόν έτσι?
Να προσπαθήσουμε να κεντράρουμε στο 37°50'56.18"N,24° 2'32.11"E ?  :: 
Μήπως λύση θα ήταν μιά πολύ καλη sector ???

----------


## wireless.surfer

Μιλώντας για κεραίες, αυτές δεν μπορούν να είναι κάτι άλλο από τις καλύτερες κατευθυντικές. Ούτε sector, ούτε κάτι άλλο, γιατί η διαφορά στην απόδοση είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα.

Δεν ξέρω τι δυνατότητες "site survey" έχει το dlink, ούτε τι στοιχεία δίνει για τα access points που λαμβάνει, αλλά ούτε και τι ποιότητας δέκτη έχει.

Σχετικά με το που θα στραφεί η κεραία, θα εξαρτηθεί από το ποιοι θα ενδιαφερθούν να λάβουν μέρος στις δοκιμές και ασφαλώς από το που θα βρίσκονται.

Σχετικά με το mode λειτουργίας του dlink:
Λόγω του ότι το dlink μπορεί να μην έχει τον καλύτερο δέκτη, μάλλον το καλύτερο είναι να λειτουργήσει σε access point mode, έτσι ώστε να μπορούμε να το λάβουμε σε site survey από την Ανατολική Αττική.

Παρόλα αυτά, το καλύτερο είναι να έχουν προετοιμαστεί οι ενδιαφερόμενοι (ελπίζω να εμφανιστεί και κάποιος άλλος εκτός από εμένα και τον *donalt*, ο οποίοι κατά 99,99% δεν έχουμε οπτική επαφή) και να έχουν έτοιμα interfaces σε access point mode και οριζόντια πόλωση, προσανατολισμένα προς την Τήνο, ώστε να εκπέμπουν ένα σήμα το οποίο θα μπορούσε να ληφθεί σε site survey από το dlink της Τήνου.

Μάρκο, νομίζω πως το σημείο που θα γίνει η εγκατάσταση στην Τήνο έχει καταχωρηθεί στο wind. Αν είναι έτσι, καλό θα είναι να δηλώσεις και το wind id του (τον τετραψήφιο αριθμό που του έχει αποδοθεί από το wind).
Αυτό διευκολύνει πολύ όσους θέλουν να κάνουν έλεγχο για το αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή.

Τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω, το ότι δεν θα έχουμε πρόσβαση στο dlink (ούτε καν τοπικά) θα είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα και αν είναι όντως έτσι, τότε αυτό θα πρέπει να λειτουργήσει μόνο σε access point mode. Και πάλι όμως, δεν θα μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε κατά πόσον είναι σε σωστή κατάσταση λειτουργίας και δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα τη στιγμή των δοκιμών.

Τέλος πάντων, από τη στιγμή που δεν έχουμε άλλη δυνατότητα το προχωράμε έτσι.

Τέλος, καλώ όσους ενδιαφέρονται και έχουν κατάλληλο φορητό εξοπλισμό, ή με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο να συμμετάσχουν στις δοκιμές.
Δυστυχώς, είναι προφανές πως υπάρχει μεγάλος κίνδυνος αποτυχίας των δοκιμών, λόγω έλλειψης συμμετοχής.

----------


## NetTraptor

Από το τίποτα καλύτερα με αυτό το setup…. Αλλά μήπως θα πρέπει να γίνουν δοκιμές με καλύτερα radio ? μια και την κάνετε που την κάνετε την δουλειά…  ::

----------


## panoz

με τίποτα sr5 ίσως ???

----------


## wireless.surfer

Δυστυχώς, αυτός είναι ο μόνος εξοπλισμός που είναι διαθέσιμος.

Από τη μία είναι μάλλον ανεπαρκής, από την άλλη πάλι καλά που βρέθηκε έστω κι αυτός και κυρίως πάλι καλά που βρέθηκε ο Μάρκος από τη Μύκονο και ο άλλος Μάρκος στην Τήνο, που θα προσφέρουν και θα στήσουν τον εξοπλισμό.
Όλοι ξέρουμε πόσο δύσκολο είναι να βρεθούν κατάλληλοι τεχνικοί σε τόσο αραιοκατοικημένα μέρη.
Πόσο μάλλον να βρεθεί και ένα προνομιακό σημείο, όπως εκείνο της Τήνου και να μπορέσουμε να στήσουμε κάτι σε αυτό.

Στην περίπτωση που το πείραμα πετύχει (έστω και -99db σήμα), πάμε «βουρ» για εξοπλισμό ποιότητας.

Στην περίπτωση που το πείραμα αποτύχει, κάνουμε απολογισμό και ξαναδοκιμάζουμε στο μέλλον.

----------


## RpMz

Παιδιά εγω δεν διαθέτω φορητό εξοπλισμό για να πάω να κάνω scanarisma... Αλλά είμαι διατεθιμένος όποιος μου το ζητήσει να τον πάω στο συγκεκριμένο μέρος....

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Παιδιά εγω δεν διαθέτω φορητό εξοπλισμό για να πάω να κάνω scanarisma... Αλλά είμαι διατεθιμένος όποιος μου το ζητήσει να τον πάω στο συγκεκριμένο μέρος....


Σου δανείζω κάρτα pcmcia και pigtail. Βρίσκεις ένα laptop, δανείζεσαι και μία 24άρα για 2.4 και είσαι έτοιμος.

[άσχετο]
Ο εξοπλισμός αυτός θα σας χρειαστεί έτσι κι αλλιώς για την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου στην Κερατέα, οπότε ίσως θα ήταν μια καλή ιδέα ακόμα και να τον αγοράσετε.
[/άσχετο]

Βέβαια, ακόμα καλύτερο θα ήταν αν το site survey γινόταν μαζί με κάποιον πιο έμπειρο.

----------


## Markos_M

Παιδιά...
Το μόνο που μπορεί να γίνει (προς το παρόν)
είναι: 

Το D-Link 900AP+ σε Access Point mode
στο κανάλι 6 με "power hacked firmware (100mW)"
και κεραία Grid 24db σε οριζόντια πόλωση
και κατεύθυνση την περιοχή ανάμεσα στα σημεία:
-Google earth-
a. 37°52'10.76"N,24° 2'27.97"E "Raftis bay"
b. 37°46'28.32"N,24° 4'49.30"E "Ormos Ennia"
και ειδικά ισως το ιδανικότερο σημείο: 
37°50'56.18"N,24° 2'32.11"E βασιζόμενος σε απάντηση του* RpMz*


> Το ξέρω το μέρος εκεί, είναι το βούνο ανάμεσα Αυλάκι και Κακη Θάλασσα... Αυτό το ύψωμα και γενικός ο δρόμος που καταστκευάστηκε έχει γίνει για τους αναμεταδότες κινητής τηλεφωνίας... Για δοκιμές κάτι θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε (φορητά πράματα πάντοτε) αλλά για κάτι σταθερό εκει πέρα λίγο δύσκολο....


Πρέπει εδώ να αναφέρω οτι οταν ξεκίνησα την ολη ιστορία της δοκιμής απο το εξώμπουργο της Τήνου, ήμουν πεπεισμένος απο πληροφορίες του Τηνιακού φίλου μου Γιάννη "Victor-India" οτι είχε οπτική επαφή με την Λούτσα και τον wireless.surfer (που έχει στημένο εξιδεικευμένο εξοπλισμό, λόγω των πειραμμάτων με την Μύκονο).
Ενω όμως είχαν αρχίσει ήδη οι ετοιμασίες για την δοκιμή, εμαθα απο τον Τήνιο φίλο μου τον Μάρκο (και απο το google) οτι υπάρχει ένα οροπέδιο "Του πολέμου ο κάμπος" εμπόδιο προς την Λούτσα, ενω όπως "σβήνει" προς τα αριστερά αυτό το ύψωμα, αφήνει ένα περιθόριο για οπτική επαφή με την Αττική μεταξύ των σημείων 
a. 37°52'10.76"N,24° 2'27.97"E "Raftis bay"
b. 37°46'28.32"N,24° 4'49.30"E "Ormos Ennia"
και όλα αυτά μέσα απο το google....

Ισως αν γνώριζα απο πρίν οτι δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρη η οπτική επαφή με την Αθήνα να μήν είχα κάνει καμία κίνηση......  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Μην απογοητεύεσαι Μάρκο, μπορεί να βγει κάτι καλό. Το σημείο της Τήνου είναι πολύ καλό και πιστεύω πως μελλοντικά θα παίξει σημαντικό ρόλο.

Ας μην ξεχνάμε πως το εγχείρημα είναι πολύ φιλόδοξο και μόνο αν έχουμε μεγάλες φιλοδοξίες θα καταφέρουμε να το υλοποιήσουμε.

----------


## Markos_M

Wireless.surfer ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια....
Μόλις μιλήσω με τον Μάρκο της Τήνου θα ενημερώσω το forum...

*Εξώμβουργο*
Πηγή:http://www.windmillstravel.com/gr/de...=285&type=city

Ο λόφος που πάνω του είναι χτισμένο το Εξώμβουργο ή Εξώμπουργκο ή και Ξώμπουργκο, με ύψος 640 μέρα, φαίνεται από μακριά, καθώς πλησιάζουμε με το πλοίο το νησί. Είναι φυσικά οχυρή θέση, οι τρεις πλευρές του είναι απρόσβλητες και μόνο η μία είναι με δυσκολία βατή. Εδώ χτίστηκε και το διοικητικό κέντρο του νησιού κατά την εποχή της Ενετοκρατίας (1207-1715). Από εδώ πήρε και το όνομά του, αφού "Μπουργκ" ονομαζόταν η περίκλειστη σε τείχη μεσαιωνική πόλη. 

Όμως οι Ενετοί δεν ήταν οι πρώτοι που διάλεξαν αυτό το σημείο εξαιτίας της προστασίας που προσφέρει. Ανασκαφές στη βάση του λόφου, στη νότια πλευρά του, που ακόμα συνεχίζονται, έφεραν στο φως απίστευτα ευρήματα από τη Γεωμετρική περίοδο και από τους 6ο και 5ο αιώνες π.Χ. Στην ανατολική πλευρά του βουνού φαίνονται καθαρά τα ερείπια των παλιών οχυρωματικών τειχών. Αν αφήσετε το αυτοκίνητό σας κοντά στον Καθολικό Ιερό Ναό της Ιεράς Καρδίας και ακολουθήσετε το ανώμαλο πλακόστρωτο μονοπάτι προς την κορυφή, θα φτάσετε σε αυτήν σε περίπου 20 λεπτά. Η θέα όταν φτάσετε εκεί και η μέρα είναι καθαρή, είναι εντυπωσιακή, και επιτρέψτε μας αυτή τη λέξη γιατί δεν υπάρχει καμιά να περιγράφει ακριβώς το συναίσθημα: Η ματιά αγκαλιάζει περισσότερα από είκοσι νησιά και μπορείς να δεις μέχρι και την Σαντορίνη!

Πηγή:http://www.windmillstravel.com/gr/de...=285&type=city

----------


## Markos_M

Στην Τήνο έχουν λάβει τον εξοπλισμό...
Όλα ΟΚ
...περιμένουμε τώρα να γίνει η εγκατάσταση...
...τις επόμενες ημέρες...
Εν αναμονή λοιπόν

 ::  Μόλις έχω νέα θα ειδοποιήσω αμέσως


Το "TINOS-TEST1" έχει αριθμό κόμβου (στο Wind) #8538
Θα "κεντράρουμε" την κεραία στην κατεύθυνση του σημείου: 
"Good Place για test απο Tino" αριθμός κόμβου #9229

Τι λέτε?

----------


## dti

Κατ'αρχή στο WiND δώσε λίγο ύψος στην κεραία και στα 2 σημεία, π.χ. βάλε 2 μ. για να "πρασινίσει" το link.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Η επιλογή του σημείου για κεντράρισμα της κεραίας μου φαίνεται πολύ καλή.

Άντε, περιμένουμε νέα!

ΥΓ: Εδώ και δύο εικοσιτετράωρα περίπου, δεν περνάει ούτε ίχνος σήματος από την Μύκονο. Αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται σε οποιοδήποτε λόγο, ακόμα και στο ότι το access point και η κεραία του στην Μύκονο ξηλώθηκαν και επανεγκαταστάθηκαν από την αρχή.

----------


## Markos_M

Δυστυχώς έχουμε πρόβλημα με την στήριξη της κεραίας...
Απο την Τήνο μου λένε οτι το στήριγμα που έφτιαξα δεν θα κρατήσει ούτε μιά μέρα...
Σας στέλνω και την φωτογραφία του ιστού, μήπως και έχει κάποιος καμιά ιδέα για την στήριξη (κάποιος είχε πεί οτι ξέρει τι στηρίγματα να βάλουμε)
Ο Ιστός έχει διάμετρο 4 ίντσες.
Σημειωτέον το πιάτο που φαίνεται σε πρώτο πλάνο και ήταν στηριγμένο
πάρα πολύ καλά (επαγγελματικά) έχει φύγει και το ψάχνουν....
...και μάλον δεν πρόκειτε να το βρούν... ίσως ο αέρας να το έχει φέρει στην Μύκονο!!!  ::  
Μήπως πρέπει να μελετηθή λίγο το θέμα...μάλον βιάστικα λίγο.
Να το οργανώσουμε?
Πάντως μου είπαν απο την Τήνο οτι θα προσπαθήσουν να βρούν κάποιο
"βαρύ" στήριγμα που μάλον υπάρχει και ίσως στηθή τελικά τις επόμενες ημέρες...
Εγώ όμως -οπως και εσείς έχετε προτείνει- λέω μήπως είναι καλύτερα να το σχεδιάσουμε απο την αρχή...
Είμαι διατεθιμένος να εργαστώ πάνω σαυτό (και ίσως να αγοράσω κάποιον "ειδικό εξοπλισμό" έστω και μόνο για την δοκιμή....

 ::  Περιμένω νέα σας

----------


## Markos_M

Προτείνω routerboard με δύο interfaces
Ένα σε 802.11b με μεγάλη grid κεραία
για την Αθήνα
και ένα 802.11a (που χρειάζεται μικρότερη grid κεραία)
προς την Μύκονο (Dungeonmaster)για έλεγχο η και (μακάρι) 
γεφύρωση Αθήνα-Τήνο-Μύκονο

 ::  τι λέτε

----------


## wireless.surfer

Σχετικά με τη στήριξη της κεραίας δεν έχω κάτι να προτείνω.

Ο *donalt* όμως σίγουρα θα έχει κάτι να μας πει, ίσως και να δημοσιεύσει κάποια φωτογραφία, αφού ο ιστός του είναι παρόμοιος με αυτόν της Τήνου.

Η ιδέα για να μπει ένα routerboard στην Τήνο είναι η καλύτερη (κατά τη γνώμη μου), ακόμα και για δοκιμή μονάχα. Ιδανικά, θα μπορούσε να έχει κάποια long range κάρτα για το link με Αττική (πχ sr2 ή παρόμοια), ώστε να είναι σε θέση να λάβει και το ασθενέστερο σήμα. Σε περίπτωση που μπει μία κάρτα με κακή ευαισθησία, στην ουσία χάνουμε την δυνατότητα να κάνουμε site survey από την Τήνο.

Εξίσου σημαντικό ρόλο επίσης θα παίξει και η κεραία αυτού του interface. Με ιδανική κεραία κάποιο πιάτο, το οποίο όμως μπορεί να έχει προβλήματα στήριξης, αμέσως μετά θεωρώ πως μία andrew 24db είναι η καταλληλότερη (με κάποια βελτίωση στα στηρίγματά της, αν αυτό είναι αναγκαίο). 

Σχετικά με την συχνότητα και πρωτόκολλο λειτουργίας του πιθανού link με την Ανατολική Αττική, το 802.11b πιστεύω πως είναι η πιο λογική επιλογή, για να γίνουν οι πρώτες δοκιμές.

Ίσως να μαζεύονται πολλά, αλλά σε περίπτωση που λείψει εξοπλισμός, θα μπορούσε πιστεύω να βοηθήσει κάποιος, δανείζοντας εξοπλισμό. Προσωπικά προσφέρομαι, αλλά και επιπλέον να βοηθήσω στη συγκέντρωση και την αποστολή του εξοπλισμού στη Μύκονο.

Προσφέρομαι επίσης να βοηθήσω στο στήσιμο στην Τήνο, αν ο εκεί Μάρκος χρειάζεται βοήθεια.

Και κάτι άλλο, ίσως λίγο πρώιμο: Έχετε επικοινωνήσει με τον "sidis-uncle", wind#8762 που βρίσκεται σε ένα σχετικά καλό σημείο στη Σύρο; Δεν θυμάμαι Μάρκο αν το κουβεντιάζαμε μαζί ή με τον Σταύρο τον *DungeonMaster* (μάλλον με τον Σταύρο το κοιτάζαμε).

----------


## dti

Μία SR2 πρέπει να βρίσκεται ήδη στη Μύκονο...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Εδω καταγωγή απο μητέρα απο Κουμάρο, το πιο κοντινό χωριό στο Ξωμποργο, δυστυχώς δεν έχω χτίσμα σε ακίνητη περιουσία εκεί για να στήσω κάτι έστω και πρόχειρα , μόνο δυο πετροχώραφα γμτ....  ::   ::   ::  
Απο την απέναντι μεριά δύσκολα... ξέρω την περιοχή και για να περάσει μέχρι εκεί πολύ δύσκολο, με καμιά μονή αν κάνετε καμιά συνεννόηση που είναι σε ψηλά σημεία...  ::

----------


## Markos_M

Μάλλον η δοκιμή αυτή θα ακυρωθεί...
Λυπάμαι αλλα υπάρχουν πολλά προβλήματα που δεν φαίνονταν με την πρώτη ματιά...
(Πόσο δίκιο είχες wireless.surfer που μου τ'άλεγες....)
Ένα απο τα πολλά είναι και οτι (μάλον) δέν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή με την Μύκονο (το Βουγλί)...
Πρέπει να έλθουμε σε επαφή με τον Συριανό φίλο μπορεί τελικά να ξέρει κάτι για το "ψηλό βουνό με τις κεραίες"
που έχει αναφερθεί απο κάποιους σαυτό το forum.
Μου έιχαν πεί οτι υπάρχουν δύο ραδιοερασιτέχνες -που επιβλέπουν κάποιον σταθμό πάνω σαυτό το βουνό, 
πολύ δεκτικοί σε πράγματα σαν αυτό που προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε και φίλος μου ραδιοερασιτέχνης 
που έχει μιλησει μαζί τους μου είχε πεί οτι είναι 
πολύ πιθανόν να δεχτούν να μπει κάτι δικό μας εκει απάνω...
Προσπάθησα να τους εντοπίσω αλλά μου είπαν απο την Σύρο οτι μάλλον
ο σταθμός αυτός έχει αυτοματοποιηθέι και δεν είναι κανείς πια εκεί επάνω...

Ομως τελικά μπορεί να μήν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα...
Ο "sidis-uncle", wind#8762 μπορεί να ξέρει κάτι...

Ευχαριστώ για όλες τις προσφορές σας για τεχνική βοήθεια
και συγνώμη που σας "αναψα τα αίματα" και τώρα ακυρώνω την δοκιμή..
Σκέφτομαι όμως και τον συνονόματό μου απο την Τήνο που θα κάνει τόσο κόπο
για μιά δοκιμή που δέν έχει μέλλον (μή οπτική επαφή με Μύκονο, αλλα και με Λούτσα που είναι όλα στημένα...) 

_Η Σύρος είναι μάλλον η καλύτερη θέση_ οπως εχει ακουστεί απο πολλούς...

*sidis-uncle που είσαι?*

Υ.Γ Υπάρχουν κιάλλα μέλη του AWMN απο Σύρο δείτε: *kostis_k* και *baskin*

----------


## wireless.surfer

Λυπάμαι Μάρκο, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος πως δεν μπορούσες να κάνεις αλλιώς.

Όπως και νά 'χει προχωράμε όμως (keep scanning)!

Μετά από απουσία μερικών ημερών (άραγε είναι τυχαίο που συνέπεσε με τις ημέρες που ήταν χαμηλή για την εποχή η θερμοκρασία;) το σήμα από τη Μύκονο έκανε πάλι την εμφάνισή του.

Στη Μύκονο, με διάφορα προβλήματα (μεταξύ αυτών και οι τουρίστριες υποθέτω, είμαστε σε φουλ σεζόν!) προχωρά η ολοκλήρωση του interface προς Λούτσα.

Ένα βασικό πρόβλημα που υπάρχει εκεί, είναι το ότι σε ένα κοντό ιστό έχουν μαζευτεί 3-4 κεραίες, όλες στους 2.4GHz και σε πολύ κοντινή απόσταση η μία με την άλλη.

Από τη δική μου μεριά, προκειμένου να είμαι έτοιμος, όταν ετοιμαστεί η Μύκονος να λειτουργήσει με atheros sr2, έχω αντικαταστήσει την senao με μία netgear wg311v1 atheros pci. Σε λίγες μέρες θα αντικατασταθεί με κάποια senao atheros minipci.

Λόγω της ασυμβατότητας του smartbridges της Μυκόνου και του atheros chipset της κάρτας μου, δεν μπορεί να κρατηθεί σταθερό το association του link. Το packet loss του ping είναι στα πλαίσια του 97%. Το σήμα κινείται γύρω από τα -75db.

----------


## Markos_M

Στέλιο βλέπω ξενυχτάς κιεσυ ε?  ::  
Άν δεν φοβόμουν οτι θα ξυπνήσω τους άλλους θα είχα μπει στο teamspeak
να τα λέγαμε...
Δώσε τους χαιρετισμούς μου σε όλα τα παιδιά του καναλιού...  ::  

Υπάρχουν κιάλλα μέλη του AWMN απο την Σύρο : *kostis_k* και *baskin*
Νά τους στείλω email ? 
Μάλιστα ο *baskin* σε δημοσίευσή του μιλάει για κάποιο *"βουνό"*που έχουν εγκαταστήσει κάποια κεραία...

 ::  _δείτε_ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....t=%D3%FD%F1%EF

----------


## wireless.surfer

Άσε Μάρκο, αντί να περνάει η τρέλα για το ασύρματο δίκτυο όλο και χειροτερεύει!  ::  Ελπίζω να τα πούμε στο teamspeak απόψε.

Email? Ασφαλώς και να στείλεις. Επιβάλλεται! Το ίδιο θα πρέπει να γίνεται με οποιονδήποτε εμφανίζεται στο wind από την περιοχή σας (Κυκλάδες). Είναι πάντα ωραίο να καταλαβαίνεις πως δεν είσαι μόνος, ιδιαίτερα σε μια αραιοκατοικημένη περιοχή, ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχουν δυνατότητες άμεσης σύνδεσης.

Όταν δεν μπορούν να γίνουν links, τουλάχιστον ας γίνονται συζητήσεις, προσπάθειες συντονισμού, ενημέρωσης και οργάνωσης.

Το να γίνουν αρχικά κάποια links μεταξύ των Κυκλάδων είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εφικτό και η αρχή έχει γίνει από εσάς στη Μύκονο. Αν η ανάπτυξη γίνει μεθοδικά και όσο το δυνατόν οργανωμένα, μιλάμε όντως για την αρχή ενός νέου Κυκλαδικού πολιτισμού... sorry, του Κυκλαδικού ασύρματου δικτύου ήθελα να πω!

----------


## Markos_M

Ναι...και το εμβλημά μας θα είναι αυτό!  ::

----------


## baskin

Γεια σας και από Σύρο. Έχουμε παρακουλουθήσει την προσπάθεια που έχει γίνει μέχρι τώρα και θα προσπαθήσουμε και εμείς να βοηθήσουμε. 

Ενημέρωνω ότι από Δευτέρα θα κάνω κάποιες επαφές με τον Δήμο της Ερμούπολης και θα ψάξω να βρω και τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Το βουνό που βολεύει λέγεται Πύργος και έχει άριστη οπτική επαφή με όλα τα γύρω νησιά και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν εμποδίζεται από τίποτα για να δεί μεγάλο κομμάτι της Ανατολικής Αττικής.

Μία σχετικά γρήγορη δοκιμή μπορεί να γίνει με ένα dlink 900 και ένα 1.30μ πιάτο με 27dbi feeder που έχουμε διαθέσιμα. Μπορούμε να ανέβουμε στο βουνό ή σε κάποιο διπλανό με τροφοδοσία από αυτοκίνητο και να δοκιμάσουμε. Επίσης παίζει μία atheros pcmcia και μία prism 2.5 pcmcia για δοκιμές από φορητό.

Θα επανέλθω με περισσότερα.

----------


## wiresounds

> Μία σχετικά γρήγορη δοκιμή μπορεί να γίνει με ένα dlink 900 και ένα 1.30μ πιάτο με 27dbi feeder που έχουμε διαθέσιμα. Μπορούμε να ανέβουμε στο βουνό ή σε κάποιο διπλανό με τροφοδοσία από αυτοκίνητο και να δοκιμάσουμε. Επίσης παίζει μία atheros pcmcia και μία prism 2.5 pcmcia για δοκιμές από φορητό.


Δεν ξέρω τι συμπεριφορά θα έχει το dlink με τα timeouts λόγω της μεγάλης απόστασης.

Περιμένουμε με πραγματικά μεγάλη αγωνία την έκβαση της όλης προσπάθειας.

Καλή τύχη.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Εάν μιλάμε για αποστάσεις δεκάδων χιλιομέτρων, μόνο μονάδες με πολύ καλό δέκτη έχουν νόημα να δοκιμάζονται και γενικά όλα τα υλικά πρέπει να είναι της καλύτερης ποιότητας αλλά και δοκιμασμένα.

Διαφορετικά, είναι πολύ (μα πάρα πολύ) πιθανό τα συμπεράσματα να είναι λανθασμένα.

Να παρακαλέσω τον *baskin* να κάνει καταχωρήσεις στο wind με τα σημεία της Σύρου που θα μπορούσε ίσως να στηθεί κάποιος κόμβος.

Η Σύρος είναι σε στρατηγικό σημείο στις Κυκλάδες. Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια δωθεί από το νησί αυτό, θα επιταχύνει πάρα πολύ τις εξελίξεις στον νομό.

Λοιπόν, περιμένουμε και άλλους φίλους από τις Κυκλάδες να δώσουν το παρόν, και κυρίως να κάνουν καταχωρήσεις των θέσεών τους στο wind.

Όλα μοιάζουν δυνατά!

----------


## baskin

Το πιθανό σημείο τοποθετήθηκε στην WIND,το υψόμετρο είναι λίγο πάνω από τα 400μ. Θα προσπαθήσω το συντομότερο δυνατό να ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες. Ελπίζω οι επαφές μου με τους υπευθηνους του χώρου να φέρουν αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Markos_M

Γειά σου baskin

Χαίρομαι που το όνειρο του Δια-Κυκλαδικού Ασύρματου Δικτύου αρχίζει και μεταλλάσεται σε πραγματικότητα...

Αν βρείς καιρό αφαίρεσε τα 400+ μέτρα που έχεις βάλει (το Wind έχει τα δικά του υψόμετρα) απλά βάλε το ύψος του ιστού της κεραίας...

Αλλα γιατί παρ'όλα αυτά τα 400 μετρα το link (πχ με τον wireless.surfer)
δεν "πρασινίζει" ?
Το παρατήρησα και στα links TINOS-TEST1 #8538 με GoodPlace για Test απο Τήνο #9229 παρ'όλo που ο DundgeonMaster πρόσθεσε κάποια μέτρα στους ιστούς των κεραιών κατά υπόδειξη κάποιου (για να πρασινίσει το link)
Μήπως δεν πρασινίζει λόγω "απωλειών" στον χώρο λόγω απόστασης?

Περιμένουμε όλοι με αγωνία το τέστ Σύρου-Αθηνών....
Θα έστηνα κάτι πρόχειρο απο Μύκονο για Σύρο αλλα δεν θέλω να περιπλέξω την κατάσταση μιάς και επείγει το test με την Αθήνα....

----------


## Markos_M

Συγνώμη έκανα λάθος...




> Αλλα γιατί παρ'όλα αυτά τα 400 μετρα το link (πχ με τον wireless.surfer) 
> δεν "πρασινίζει" ? 
> Το παρατήρησα και στα links TINOS-TEST1 #8538 με GoodPlace για Test απο Τήνο #9229 παρ'όλo που ο DundgeonMaster πρόσθεσε κάποια μέτρα στους ιστούς των κεραιών κατά υπόδειξη κάποιου (για να πρασινίσει το link) 
> Μήπως δεν πρασινίζει λόγω "απωλειών" στον χώρο λόγω απόστασης?



Τώρα κατάλαβα οτι ενοούσατε τις γραμμές μεταξυ των κεραιών οτι πρέπει να πρασινίσουν....
Νόμιζα το χρώμα της γραματοσειράς στο κέντρο οτι πρέπει να πρασινίσει...

----------


## baskin

Επιβεβαιώθηκε η ύπαρξη χώρου στον λόφο Πύργος ο οποίος είναι διαχειριζόμενος από τον Σύλλογο Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Κυκλάδων. Επίσης έχει γίνει επικοινωνία με τον γραμματέα του συλλόγου ο οποίος θα βρίσκεται στην Σύρο την Παρασκευή (εργάζεται στην Τήνο) και έχει κανονιστεί ραντεβού.

Προχωράμε....

----------


## wireless.surfer

Είμαι πρόθυμος (και άλλοι από το awmn αλλά και από Κυκλάδες υποθέτω), να φτιάξουμε μια άτυπη αντιπροσωπία και να συζητήσουμε με τον Σύλλογο Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Κυκλάδων τις δυνατότητες που υπάρχουν για συνεργασία.

Το μακροπρόθεσμο project είναι ένας ασύρματος ιστός πάνω από τις Κυκλάδες, συνδεδεμένος με την Αττική, ο οποίος θα προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του σε όλους τους πολίτες που πληρούν τους όρους χρήσης του ανοικτού ασύρματου δικτύου.

Η συνεργασία αυτή πιστεύω πως θα λειτουργήσει θετικά και για την κοινότητα των ραδιερασιτεχνών και για εκείνη του ασύρματου δικτύου.

Ίσως μάλιστα να δουν την προσπάθεια θετικότερα (ο σύλλογος ραδιοερασιτεχνών Κυκλάδων), εάν γνωρίζουν πως πολλοί από εμάς είμαστε και τυπικά (αδειούχοι) ραδιοερασιτέχνες.

Μπράβο *baskin*, καλή δουλειά!

----------


## baskin

Από την αρχική τηλεφωνική κουβέντα ο εκπρόσωπος του συλλόγου φάνηκε πολύ θετικός. Είπε μάλιστα ότι και εκείνοι είχαν σκεφτεί κάτι τέτοιο (σύνδεση Σύρου με γύρω νησιά αλλά και Αθήνα) αλλά δεν έχουν την τεχνογνωσία για να την υλοποιήσουν. Από την πλευρά μου, αφού τον ενημέρωσα ότι κάποιοι από το AWMN είναι και ραδιοερασιτέχνες, του εξέφρεσα την πεποίθηση ότι οποιαδήποτε ιδέα τους, στο πλαίσιο των όρων χρήσης του ανοικτού ασύρματου δίκτυου, μπορεί και πρέπει να γίνει υλοποιήσιμη.

Σε πρώτη φάση είναι σχεδόν δεδομένο ότι θα μπορέσουμε να αποκτήσουμε πρόσβαση στον χώρο ώστε να ξεκινήσουν δοκιμές.

Αναμείνατε μέχρι την Παρασκευή.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Πάρα πολύ ευχάριστα όλα αυτά!

Σε προσκαλώ *baskin* να τα πούμε μέσω Teamspeak στον server της Ανατολικής Αττικής, όπου μαζευόμαστε κάθε βράδυ τόσο εγώ, όσο και τα παιδιά από τη Μύκονο αλλά και πολλοί άλλοι.

Ο server είναι προσβάσιμος από το internet.

Πληροφορίες σχετικά με το πως θα συνδεθείς θα βρεις στο http://eastattica.dyndns.org/services.htm#top2

----------


## alg0

Μια συμβουλη.... Παρτε οποιαδηποτε απαντηση επισημα και γραπτως. Εμεις στην τριπολη φαγαμε μια ηττα μιας και ενω τα ΚΤΕΛ μας δωσαν θετικη προφορικη απαντηση (ο αντιπροεδρος του Δ.Σ. εδωσε το λογο του) το Δ.Σ. αποφασισε αρνητικα και πρεπει να μαζευουμε τωρα κεραιες, κτλ κτλ

----------


## baskin

Περιμένοντας την συνάντηση (μάλλον αύριο θα γίνει) με τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες και αφου επικοινώνησα με τον Dangeonmaster από την Μύκονο, θα παραγγελθούν (από Δευτέρα) ένα πιάτο με feeder για 5Ghz, μία SR2 και δύο SR5. 

Επίσης είμαστε στην φάση της συναρμολόγησης (πρέπει και να μην κολλάει) από διάφορα άντερα και συκώτια, ενός μπορεί και δύο ταρατσοpc (μάλλον βουνοpc) οπότε σε συνδυασμό και με το πιάτο για τα 2.4GHz που έχουμε, θα μπορούμε να κινηθούμε σχετικά άνετα για τις δοκιμές.

Από την πλευρά της Μυκόνου επίσης ετοιμάζεται η απαραίτητη υποδομή ώστε να προχωρήσει παράλληλα και το link Σύρου-Μυκόνου.

Ξέρω ότι η αναμονή σκοτώνει αλλά υπομονή και μετά θα τρέχουμε.

----------


## brabus1980

γεια σας ειμαι νεος εδω περα και θα ηθελα να σας πω μερικα σημαντικα στοιχεια
καταρχας να σας πω οτι ειαμι στρατιωτικος και δυστηχως για μενα πηγα απο ειδ.δυναμεις και κατεληξα διαβιβασεις και να κουβαλαω την πες αντι για κανα m60  ::  

στην γυαρο οπου την ειχα προλαβει πριν την κλεισουν για"τουριστικους σκουπους" μας ειχαν πει να μην μιλαμε μεσω ασυρματου μολις πατησουμε επανω της διοτι υπαρχει ενα φαινομενο σαν το ραδιο αρκαδια το παλιο (νομιζω) που ειχε βαλει τις κεραιες σε σημειο που η μαγνητικη επιδραση ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα να γινει η περιοχη ενας φυσικος τεραστειος αναμεταδοτης με αποτελεσμα να ακουγοντουσαν μεχρι την σουηδια  ::  τελως παντως καναμε μια δοκιμη σηκωσαμε διπολο αλλα στις ακρες βαλαμε με πατεντα δυο πτυσομενα πιατα διαμετρου 1.60 μετρων και σειριακα βαλαμε kg84 μην γινει καμια βλακεια αυτα τα πιατα εχουν θεση usb και serial μεσα τους εχουν δυο δισκους με "περιεργα προγραμματα και ενα ευελικτη διανομη Linux στα μετρα του πιατου και πολλα καλουδια γραμμενα αποκλειστικα για αυτα..."και δωσαμε εντολη να κανει ping σε ακτινα 1100 χλμ(το max δηλαδη) και σε 360 μοιρες ανα 1.2 δευτερολεπτα και το αποτελεσμα ? πιασαμε μια ip 205.171.30.17 σε ακτινα 5.036.96 ναυτικα μιλια ηταν μια απλη ενδειξη οτι το νησι παραμενει οτι και η πεντελη..και οτι το διπολο εκατσε καρφωμενο στο εδαφος ωστε να δουμε εαν ηταν αληθεια και απο οτι ειδαμε ειναι
και λεω εγω τωρα εφοσον βαλεις 1.60 πιατο και λογω οτι η γη ειναι πορτοκαλι  ::  η καμπυλοτητα της γης παιζει δεν παιζει μεγαλο ρολο αλλα εαν καταφερεις και συντονιστεις σε ενα node στην αθηνα που να περνα πανω απο την γυαρο θα δεις οτι απο τα -80 -90 να πας στα -40 -20 χωρις ουσιαστικα να αλλαξεις τιποτα παρα μονο εαν μενεις στον αγιο στεφανο η πλατυ  ::  η συρος δεν ειναι προβλημα καθως το σημα εαν περναει απο κοντα στις ακτες το πολυ 100 υψομετρο εχει νομιζω εαν εισαι μπροστα απο κει χμμμ μπορεις να βαλεις την κεραια να βλεπει προς N37 26 45 και e 24 55 3 μια χαρα θα εισαι πιστευω  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Περιμένοντας την συνάντηση (μάλλον αύριο θα γίνει) με τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες και αφου επικοινώνησα με τον Dangeonmaster από την Μύκονο, θα παραγγελθούν (από Δευτέρα) ένα πιάτο με feeder για 5Ghz, μία SR2 και δύο SR5. 
> 
> Επίσης είμαστε στην φάση της συναρμολόγησης (πρέπει και να μην κολλάει) από διάφορα άντερα και συκώτια, ενός μπορεί και δύο ταρατσοpc (μάλλον βουνοpc) οπότε σε συνδυασμό και με το πιάτο για τα 2.4GHz που έχουμε, θα μπορούμε να κινηθούμε σχετικά άνετα για τις δοκιμές.
> 
> Από την πλευρά της Μυκόνου επίσης ετοιμάζεται η απαραίτητη υποδομή ώστε να προχωρήσει παράλληλα και το link Σύρου-Μυκόνου.
> 
> Ξέρω ότι η αναμονή σκοτώνει αλλά υπομονή και μετά θα τρέχουμε.


Υπήρξε κάποια εξέλιξη?

----------


## baskin

Δες εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22440

----------


## wireless.surfer

Λαμβάνω σε scan που κάνω με το interface προς Μύκονο ένα ssid "OpenWrt", στη συχνότητα 2462, με το οποίο όμως δεν μπορώ να κάνω association.

Το σήμα του γενικά είναι πάρα πολύ χαμηλό.

mac address: 00:14:BF:E2:BB:5C

Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι;

----------


## RF

Έγινε διάσπαση εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=293619#293619

----------


## wireless.surfer

Απόψε, σε scan με το interface προς Μύκονο, έλαβα ξανά το ssid "OprenWrt" με την ίδια mac που έγραψα πιο πάνω, με σήμα -90db.

Επίσης, έλαβα και ένα νέο ssid, το "Mykonosview_Oniro", με σήμα -92db και mac address 00:11:6B:CE:C1.

Με κανένα από τα δύο δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω association.

ΥΓ: Μόλις κατάλαβα πως δεν έχω γράψει σωστά την παραπάνω mac (λείπει ένα δεκαεξαδικό ψηφίο) και δυστυχώς δεν την λαμβάνω πλέον...  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Τελικά άφησα το interface της Μυκόνου να σκανάρει όλο το βράδυ.

Δεν την ξαναπατάω, αντί να αντιγράφω, δημοσιεύω το printscreen  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

LoL, έπιασες το HotSpot που έχουν στο αμφιθέατρο του πλοίου BlueStar ithaki... Έγώ μέσα στο πλοίο με δυσκολία το έπιανα.. Έχουν και ελεεινές ταχύτητες αυτά τα HotSpot..  :: 
Τεσπα, το link με Μύκονο επανήλθε;;;
Ετοιμάζω απο Νάξο (StyX-4 StyX-5) Μιά έξοδο με Πάρο (Inkas, ryloth-paros) που αυτοί ψάχνουν για κάτι σε Μύκονο..
Φάση θα έχει..  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Το σήμα που λαμβάνω απο τη Μύκονο είναι αρκετά δυνατό και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σήματος.

Το μόνο πρόβλημα που υπάρχει και έχει παγώσει το θέμα, είναι πως περιμένω τον *DungeonMaster* να στήσει ένα interface ειδικά για την Αττική, ώστε να ξεπεραστεί το conflict που υπάρχει μεταξύ του atheros/MikroTik που έχω εγώ στην πλευρά μου και του smartbridges access point που υπάρχει στην Μύκονο.

Στην ουσία, δεν υπάρχει καμία πρόοδος εδώ και πάνω από ένα μήνα.

Το σήμα είναι εκπληκτικά δυνατό πάντως και γενικά σπάνια γίνεται χειρότερο από τα -90db, ενώ το μεγαλύτερο διάστημα είναι καλύτερο από -84db.

Αφού δεν έχει γίνει καμία άλλη πρόοδος, καλώ όποιον έχει υπόψη του κάποιες δοκιμές που θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν (πχ κάποιος linuxάς ή όποιος άλλος που έχει άνεση πάνω στις ρυθμίσεις του wireless driver της καλής ασύρματης κάρτας του) είμαι ανοιχτός στο να κεράσω ένα καφέ στο σπίτι μου το Σάββατο ή την Κυριακή το πρωί. 

Θα μπορέσει να συνδεθεί με την κεραία προς τη Μύκονο και να κάνει τις δοκιμές του, ώστε να εξάγουμε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα συμπεράσματα σχετικά με το φαινόμενο και τις όποιες δυνατότητες αξιοποίησής του.

Όποιος κάνει κέφι ας προτείνει!

----------


## ChoOSeN

Βάλτε και απο τις δύο πλευρές SR5 με τσιμπημένη ισχύ  ::  ...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Πράγματι 2 SR5 είναι αυτό που θέλετε! Δοκιμάστικαν σε λινκ 22,5 km πάνω από τον Ευβοϊκο και έδωσαν αρκετά υποσχόμενα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Μιλώντας για μένα, δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα άλλο από το να περιμένω...

Είναι και τουριστική - φουλ σεζόν περίοδος απέναντι  ::

----------


## baskin

Επειδή όλο και πλησιάζουμε (αν και εν μέσω τουριστικής περιόδου) να μπούμε στο επίμαχο βουνό της Σύρου (στενή κ....ίδα έχει καταντήσει) και επειδή διαθέτουμε μία SR2 και μία SR5, τι θα προτείνατε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τις δοκιμές για αρχή τουλάχιστον. Έχουμε το 2.4 πιάτο-feeder και περιμένουμε το 5αρι σετ το οποίο λογικά θα είναι εδώ σε κάνα 10ήμερο. Δεν πρόκειται να έχουμε ανέβει στο βουνό νωρίτερα οπότε θα ήθελα τις προτάσεις σας για το setup της ζεύξης προς Αττική (βλ. wireless.surfer).

----------


## wireless.surfer

Από τη μεριά μου υπάρχει έτοιμος εξοπλισμός με sr2 - MikroTik για δοκιμές.

Δεν έχω κάποια ιδιαίτερη κάρτα για 5GHz, παρόλα αυτά υπάρχει κάποιος υποτυπώδης εξοπλισμός για να γίνουν δοκιμές και σε αυτή την ζώνη.

Στην περίπτωση που το προγραμματίσουμε περίπου μία εβδομάδα πριν, πιστεύω πως θα καταφέρω να δανειστώ κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό και γι' αυτό.

*baskin*, σου στέλνω ΡΜ με το κινητό μου για ότι συνεννόηση χρειαστεί να κάνουμε.

Αλήθεια, από ποιο σημείο της Σύρου θα γίνει δοκιμή σύνδεσης;

Μήπως καλύτερα να συνεχίζαμε την συζήτηση στο topic της ασύρματης δικτύωσης των Κυκλάδων για αυτό το θέμα;

----------


## wireless.surfer

Άφησα το if της Μυκόνου να σκανάρει για δύο μέρες.

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; Επίθεση από το Αιγαίο;

----------


## ChoOSeN

Πολύ το κουράζετε το link Μυκόνου-Λούτσας...
-64 και ακόμα να βγάλετε ένα σοβαρό link;;
Τί περιμένετε;  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nkar

Aυτο το Μykonos_view_pool 
φαινεται πολυ ενδιαφέρον  ::

----------


## baskin

Πάντως, για να πω και το παράπονο μου, πρέπει να πουλάνε καλά οι ενισχυτές στην Μύκονο. Δεν λέω, για ένα link μεταξύ νησιών ή με την Αττική, θα μπορούσα να δεχθώ κάποια ενίσχυση, αλλά μάλλον κάποιοι έχουν ξεφύγει.

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Πολύ το κουράζετε το link Μυκόνου-Λούτσας...
> -64 και ακόμα να βγάλετε ένα σοβαρό link;;
> Τί περιμένετε;


Από τη στιγμή που δεν προλαβαίνει ο *DungeonMaster* λόγω υποχρεώσεων, δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι περισσότερο από το να σας ζαλίζω με σκαναρισματάκια και να σας ενημερώνω σχετικά με το πως πάει.

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Πάντως, για να πω και το παράπονο μου, πρέπει να πουλάνε καλά οι ενισχυτές στην Μύκονο. Δεν λέω, για ένα link μεταξύ νησιών ή με την Αττική, θα μπορούσα να δεχθώ κάποια ενίσχυση, αλλά μάλλον κάποιοι έχουν ξεφύγει.


Δεν χρειάζεται ενισχυτής.

Σε δοκιμές που κάναμε, το μεγαλύτερο throughput, και μάλιστα με κατεύθυνση από Λούτσα προς Μύκονο το πετύχαμε με μία netgear ma311 χωρίς ενισχυτή, χωρίς τίποτα.

Το σήμα δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι τόσο δυνατό από την Μύκονο, ακόμα και με χρήση ενισχυτών.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ο *DungeonMaster* έστησε από τη μεριά του ένα MikroTik router με μία sr2 προς εμένα.

Τα προβλήματα με το disacossiation λύθηκαν και οι πρώτες δοκιμές είναι ιδιαίτερα ενθαρρυντικές.

Ετοιμαστείτε να ξαφνιαστείτε πραγματικά!  ::  

Ευχαριστώ τον Σταύρο ( *DungeonMaster* ) για άλλη μια φορά, που χωρίς τη δική του ανταπόκριση δεν θα ήταν δυνατή η επίτευξη αυτού του link.

Όποιος έχει οπτική επαφή με Μύκονο, καλά θα κάνει να ετοιμάζεται και μην πείτε πως δεν σας τό 'πα...

----------


## baskin

Άντε να συνδεθούμε και εμείς από την Σύρο.

Μεγάλο μπράβο στον Σταύρο (DungeonMaster) και τον wireless.surfer.

Ήδη έχω παραγγείλει καλό σκούφο και γάντια, γιατί προβλέπω χειμώνα στις ταράτσες.

Το γράφω και εδώ για όσους δεν το έχουν δει.

Ο σύλλογος με την επωνυμία Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κυκλάδων είναι στα σκαριά. Καλώ όλους τους Κυκλαδίτες και μη που ενδιαφέρονται για γρηγορότερη και οργανωμένη ανάπτυξη ενός δικτύου στις Κυκλάδες με διασύνδεσεις με το AWMN αλλά και τα άλλα δίκτυα πανελλαδικά να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου ώστε να συμμετάσχουν (στείλτε μου pm ή mail στο [email protected])

Και πάλι μπράβο.

wirelles.surfer: Το mikrotik με την SR2 και το πιάτο σε περιμένουν. Περιμένουν όμως και το κατάλληλο *μόνιμο* σημείο και εδώ η ύπαρξη του συλλόγου θα είναι καταλυτική.

----------


## nkar

Αντε με το καλό τώρα να μπει και η webcam απο το super paradise  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Σχετικά με τη σύνδεση Λούτσας Μυκόνου:

Από τις 10 Αυγούστου και στα δύο άκρα υπάρχουν pc με sr2 κάρτες και grid κεραίες 24db.

Το λειτουργικό και στους δύο routers είναι MikroTik 2.9.6

Το configuration των καρτών αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το εξής:


```
 2  R name="sr2" mtu=1500 mac-address=00:15:6D:51:0B:F3 arp=enabled disable-running-check=no 
      interface-type=Atheros AR5213 radio-name="wireless.surfer" mode=station 
      ssid="MWN-Mykonos-Loutsa-Link" area="" frequency-mode=superchannel country=japan antenna-gain=0 
      frequency=2472 band=2.4ghz-onlyg scan-list=2472 rate-set=default supported-rates-b=1Mbps 
      supported-rates-a/g=6Mbps,9Mbps,12Mbps,18Mbps,24Mbps,36Mbps,48Mbps,54Mbps basic-rates-b=1Mbps 
      basic-rates-a/g=6Mbps max-station-count=2007 ack-timeout=dynamic tx-power-mode=manual-table 
      noise-floor-threshold=default periodic-calibration=default burst-time=disabled dfs-mode=none 
      antenna-mode=ant-b wds-mode=disabled wds-default-bridge=none wds-ignore-ssid=no 
      update-stats-interval=disabled default-authentication=yes default-forwarding=yes 
      default-ap-tx-limit=0 default-client-tx-limit=0 hide-ssid=no security-profile=default 
      disconnect-timeout=3s on-fail-retry-time=100ms preamble-mode=both compression=no 
      allow-sharedkey=no
```

H ισχύς και στις δύο πλευρές είναι ρυθμισμένη ως εξής:



```
 2 name="sr2" manual-tx-powers=1Mbps:30,2Mbps:30,5.5Mbps:30,11Mbps:30,6Mbps:30,9Mbps:30,12Mbps:30,
                             18Mbps:28,24Mbps:27,36Mbps:25,48Mbps:24,54Mbps:23
```

Δεν έχουμε κάνει δοκιμή ακόμα στους 5GHz, αν και είναι στις επιθυμίες μας.

Το παραπάνω configuration είναι δοκιμαστικό, προκειμένου να εξακριβώσουμε τις δυνατότητες του link.

*Τι χρειάστηκε το link για να λειτουργήσει:*

Το βασικό πράγμα που επέτρεψε στο link να λειτουργήσει, ήταν η λειτουργία nstreme.

No nstreme , no party...

Χωρίς το nstreme δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει καθόλου ΙΡ traffic, παρόλο που το association είναι σταθερό και η στάθμη του σήματος καλή.

Αιτία είναι η υπερβολική απόσταση του link (132 χιλιόμετρα) σε συνδυασμό με την παράμετρο ack-timeout, η οποία αδυνατεί να λάβει μια λειτουργική τιμή.
Χαρακτηριστικά, στο πεδίο “status” της κάρτας, οι τιμές που έπαιρνε το ack-timeout ήταν πάντα πάνω από 400μsec. 

Με την ενεργοποίηση της λειτουργίας nstreme, παρακάμπτεται το εμπόδιο του ack-timeout. Στο πεδίο “status”, εκεί που αναγράφεται η τιμή του ack-timeout δεν υπάρχει καμία καταχώρηση, σα να μην χρησιμοποιείται καθόλου.

Η ταχύτητα που μπορεί έτσι να αποδώσει το link είναι σε πλήρη αντιστοιχία με τις στάθμες σήματος, σα να ήταν μόνο 1Κm μακριά.

*H συμπεριφορά της στάθμης του σήματος:*

Το σήμα είναι και στα δύο άκρα ομοιόμορφο (σαν ένδειξη σε db).

Πριν προχωρήσω να πω, πως έχω τους λόγους μου να αμφιβάλω σχετικά με την ακρίβεια τόσο των μετρήσεων της στάθμης λήψης, όσο και για το ποια είναι η πραγματική ισχύς εκπομπής.

Αυτά τα άμοιρα τα "db", η MikroTik τα έχει κάνει λάστιχο!

Οπότε μιλάμε για ενδείξεις, όχι για μετρήσεις.

Και μάλιστα στην περίπτωση της ρύθμισης της εκπομπής, εκεί γνωρίζουμε κιόλας πως οι ενδείξεις κατά 99.9% είναι λάθος.

Ούτε τα -30db, ούτε τα 0db, ούτε τα 30db είναι η πραγματική στάθμη εκπομπής της κάρτας.

Όπως και νά 'χει και άσχετα με το παραπάνω, η πραγματική στάθμη του σήματος παρουσιάζει πολύ μεγάλη αστάθεια. Τόσο από ημέρα σε ημέρα, όσο από ώρα σε ώρα αλλά και από λεπτό σε λεπτό.

Ιδιαίτερα όταν στις αρχές είχαμε στατική ρύθμιση της ισχύος (“all-rates-fixed”), δεν ήταν υπερβολική μία μεταβολή της τάξης των 20db μέσα σε δύο-τρία λεπτά.

Το σημαντικό όμως είναι πως δύσκολα πέφτει κάτω από τα -85db, αν και δεν λείπουν και στιγμιαίες διακοπές του link.

Κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος, το σήμα είναι καλύτερο από -80db, ενώ υπάρχουν στιγμές που είναι στα επίπεδα του -65db.

Τις στιγμές εκείνες, παρόλο που το σήμα είναι εξαιρετικό, η ταχύτητα είναι σχετικά φτωχή, σα να «μπουκώνει» ο δέκτης.

Για τον λόγο αυτό υιοθετήσαμε τη ρύθμιση ισχύος με “manual-table”, οπότε όταν το link κλειδώσει σε κάποια καλή τιμή "data-rate" η ισχύς χαμηλώνει.
Και συνεχίζει να χαμηλώνει όσο το data rate βελτιώνεται.

Αυτό εξομαλύνει τη στάθμη του σήματος, οπότε δεν θα ξαναδούμε σε αυτό το link πια στάθμες επιπέδου των -65db.

*Ποιες στιγμές και ποιες συνθήκες είναι ευνοϊκότερες για το σήμα;*

Το ψάχνουμε  ::  

Γενικά φαίνεται πως η θερμοκρασία είναι ο παράγοντας κλειδί, αλλά όχι σαν απόλυτη τιμή.

Μοιάζει να παίζει μεγαλύτερο ρόλο η μέση θερμοκρασία της ημέρας, παρά η απόλυτη τιμή της θερμοκρασίας σε μία δεδομένη στιγμή.

Δηλαδή, εάν η θερμοκρασία είναι 25 βαθμοί και είναι νύχτα, αλλά το πρωί η θερμοκρασία ήταν 35, τότε είναι καλά.

Αν όμως η θερμοκρασία είναι πάλι 25 βαθμοί και είναι μεσημέρι και το προηγούμενο βράδυ η θερμοκρασία ήταν 19-20 βαθμοί, τότε μπορεί να μην υπάρχει καθόλου διάδοση.

Φαίνεται λοιπόν πως στο θερμό διάστημα της ημέρας συμβαίνει κάποια διεργασία η οποία διευκολύνει τη διάδοση.

Δείχνει να χρειάζεται κάποιο χρόνο να δημιουργηθεί και αφού δημιουργηθεί να έχει κάποια διάρκεια ζωής, επιτρέποντας ακόμα και όταν η θερμοκρασία είναι σχετικά χαμηλή να υπάρχει διάδοση.

Μια υπόθεση κάνω, μην το δέσετε κιόλας...

Παρόλα αυτά, η στάθμη του σήματος μοιάζει να μην είναι ανάλογη της στιγμιαίας θερμοκρασίας.

Υπάρχουν εξάρσεις και υφέσεις στην ποιότητα του link, οι οποίες είναι σε τυχαία σημεία της ημέρας ή της νύχτας, χωρίς να έχω καταφέρει να βρω κάποια λογική σχέση ανάμεσα στις στιγμές αυτές.

Σαν στιγμιαίες τιμές, δεν επηρεάζουν επίσης ούτε η υγρασία, ούτε η ηλιοφάνεια, ούτε ο άνεμος. 

Ακόμα και σε περιόδους αυξημένης ή μειωμένης της τιμής κάποιων από αυτές τις παραμέτρους, το σήμα δεν έδειξε να ευνοείται ή να υποβιβάζεται χαρακτηριστικά.

Διατηρώ γραφήματα της στάθμης του σήματος του link, τα οποία όμως από τη στιγμή που είναι μεταβλητή η στάθμη ισχύος των πομπών, δεν έχουν αναλογική-γραμμική πλέον συμπεριφορά. 

Τα συμπεράσματα σχετικά με το τι ευνοεί και τι δυσκολεύει τη διάδοση, δεν τα εξήγαγα τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες μόνο, αλλά ύστερα από συνεχή παρακολούθηση από τον Απρίλιο που πρωτοέπιασα το σήμα από τη Μύκονο.

*Oι ταχύτητες που μπορεί να δώσει το link:*

Ευθέως ανάλογες με τη στάθμη σήματος τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή.

Μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα μέχρι τώρα που έχω δει, είναι 22+22Μbit συνδυασμένου tcp bandwidth test.

Με στάθμη σήματος γύρω στα -87db, η ταχύτητα είναι περίπου 2+2Mbit.

Παραθέτω printscreens από διάφορα tests και στοιχεία του link αυτού.

Για οποιαδήποτε απορία ή για ότι ξέχασα, ρωτήστε με.

Περιμένουμε και τα παιδιά από τη Μύκονο να μας δώσουν links για δοκιμές και downloads. 

Λόγω Μυκόνου όμως, μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να περιμένουμε λίγο παραπάνω για να γράψουν σε forum.  :: 

Και ποιος θα βρεθεί να τους κατηγορήσει πως δεν ξέρουν να ζήσουν  :: 

Αλίμονο σε μας!

----------


## wireless.surfer

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου post...

----------


## spirosco

> No nstreme , no party...


bad news for acoul...lol  :: 

Δοκιμαστε και κανα πιο φρεσκο mikrotik version. 
Απο το 2.9.12 εχει αλλαξει το wireless πακετο και περα απο τη καλυτερη υποστηριξη 
στα νεοτερα atheros chipsets, χειριζεται και σωστα το tx power.
To 2.9.6 πλεον πρεπει να το αποφευγουμε.

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wireless.surfer
> 
> No nstreme , no party...
> 
> 
> bad news for acoul...lol 
> 
> Δοκιμαστε και κανα πιο φρεσκο mikrotik version. 
> Απο το 2.9.12 εχει αλλαξει το wireless πακετο και περα απο τη καλυτερη υποστηριξη 
> ...


Όλη η υπόθεση είναι να βγει το ack-timeout από τη μέση.

Από τα λίγα που γνωρίζω, αυτή τη στιγμή είναι εφικτό μόνο με την εκμετάλλευση των ιδιαίτερων δυνατοτήτων του atheros chipset.

Έτυχε να κάνουμε πρώτα δοκιμή (και να λειτουργήσει ιδανικά οφείλω να πω) με nstreme.

Νομίζω όμως πως και ο madwifi έχει το δικό του propriatary πρωτόκολλο, το οποίο εκμεταλλεύεται τις «διευρυμένες λειτουργίες» που υποστηρίζει το atheros chipset. Απλά δεν έτυχε να το δοκιμάσουμε.

Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να είχα τις γνώσεις να μπορούσα να διαχειριστώ ένα linux router και να είχα την δυνατότητα επιλογής MikroTik ή Linux router OS, αλλά δυστυχώς είμαι πολύ πίσω. 

Σχετικά με την αναβάθμιση του MikroTik του router μου, είναι κάτι που το έχω υπόψη και είναι στα σχέδιά μου.

----------


## spirosco

Ενα ακομη mode που μπορει να βοηθησει στο προβλημα του ack timeout ειναι το turbo.
Οταν πρωτοκαναμε δοκιμες στους 5ghz ηταν κι ο μονος τροπος για να παιξει ενα outdoor link εστω και στο 1~1.5km.
Τοτε δεν υπηρχε καν δυνατοτητα για αλλαγη των ack στον madwifi, 
και δεν γνωριζαμε την υπαρξη του Mikrotik (να ναι ομως καλα οι καρντασηδες  ::  )
Το μειονεκτημα του ομως ειναι οτι σου τρωει ανετα 4~8db σηματος, περα του εξτρα φασματος που απαιτει.
Σε very long distance link δεν θα ειναι κι οτι καλυτερο να θυσιασεις π.χ. 5db.
Δεν χανετε βεβαια τιποτα αν το δοκιμασετε.

Οπως και να χει, εκ των πραγματων ο madwifi θα ειναι πισω σε επιπεδο εξελιξης 
τουλαχιστον λογω της ιδιαιτεροτητας του license της atheros.
Αν θες να εκμεταλευτεις τωρα και στο αμεσο μελλον τις δυνατοτητες μια atheros καρτουλας 
η επιλογη του Mikrotik ειναι μονοδρομος (δυστυχως).

Παντως σας αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια για το πεισμα που εχετε δειξει στο εν λογω project.
Καλη συνεχεια κι ευχομαι να καταφερουμε κι εμεις να σας κλεψουμε λιιιγη απο την αιγλη με την διασυνδεση της Ευβοιας.  ::

----------


## DungeonMaster

Για δοκιμές με FTP : 10.170.1.6

----------


## wireless.surfer

Τις προηγούμενες ημέρες με τις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες, το link Λούτσας Μυκόνου είχε πολύ εξασθενημένο σήμα.

Για ένα διάστημα αρκετών ωρών μάλιστα, δεν περνούσε τίποτα.

Με την επάνοδο της θερμοκρασίας, οι στάθμες επανήλθαν στα προηγούμενα επίπεδα.

Είναι πλέον περισσότερο από αναμενόμενο, πως το link αυτό σε μερικές μέρες θα πάψει να λειτουργεί, όταν η μέγιστη θερμοκρασία θα πέσει κάτω από τους 22-24°.

Για την ιστορία παραθέτω δύο γραφήματα:

Ένα με τη στάθμη του σήματος και ένα με μετεωρολογικά στοιχεία από ένα παραθαλάσσιο σταθμό, περίπου 6Km μακριά από τον κόμβο μου.

Τα γραφήματα αυτά είναι σημαντικά, γιατί συμπεριλαμβάνουν και θετικές για την διάδοση του σήματος συνθήκες και αλλά και αρνητικές.

Όποιος κάνει κέφι, μπορεί να αναλύσει τα δεδομένα και να παραθέσει τα συμπεράσματά του.

Η δική μου πεποίθηση είναι πως η σημαντική διαφορά βρίσκεται στη μέγιστη θερμοκρασία του 24ώρου. 

Δείτε πως στις 2/9 τη νύχτα, η ελάχιστη θερμοκρασία ήταν περίπου 17° και link δεν υπήρχε για όλο το βράδυ.

Τη νύχτα της 5/9, η ελάχιστη θερμοκρασία ήταν 15°, εμφανώς χαμηλότερη από την 3/9. Το σήμα όμως ήταν δυνατό, με εξαίρεση μια μικρή διακοπή, η οποία θα μπορούσε να οφείλεται και σε άλλους λόγους.

Η ελάχιστη θερμοκρασία λοιπόν δεν φαίνεται να είναι ο καθοριστικός παράγοντας, αλλά μάλλον κάποιος άλλος.

Αν επιστρέψουμε στις θερμοκρασιακές συγκρίσεις, με σκοπό να δούμε τις μέγιστες θερμοκρασίες των ημερών που αναφέρω, ίσως έχει αξία η εξής παρατήρηση:

Η μέγιστη θερμοκρασία της 2/9 ήταν 28° (μετρώντας από το προηγούμενο πρωί μέχρι το ξημέρωμα της 3/9) και κατά το μεγαλύτερο διάστημα ήταν κάτω από τους 25°.

Η μέγιστη θερμοκρασία της 5/9 ήταν 33°, ενώ για όλο το διάστημα της ημέρας κρατήθηκε πάνω από τους 25°.

Αν δεν υπάρχει και κάποιος άλλος παράγοντας ο οποίος μου διαφεύγει, φαίνεται πως κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας και για όσο η θερμοκρασία είναι πάνω από τους 25°, κάποιο φαινόμενο συμβαίνει, το οποίο μάλιστα διατηρείται για αρκετή ώρα μετά. Το φαινόμαινο αυτό, αδυνατώντας να φανταστώ τι μπορεί να είναι, είναι αυτό που επιτρέπει στο σήμα να ταξιδέψει όλη αυτή την απόσταση χωρίς σημαντικές απώλειες.

Ο άνεμος, από ότι έχουμε δει όλο το καλοκαίρι, δεν αλλάζει κάτι στη διάδοση, παρά μόνο οι θερμοκρασιακές αλλαγές που δημιουργεί.

Στα μελτέμια στο τέλος του Ιουλίου, το σήμα που έφτανε από την Μύκονο ήταν όπως και τις υπόλοιπες μέρες (τότε δεν είχαμε αξιοποιήσει το σήμα αυτό, οπότε δεν μιλάμε για link), απλώς εξασθενημένο από την πτώση της θερμοκρασίας. Όταν ο αέρας δεν είναι ψυχρός, δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά. 

Αυτά τα νέα και κατεβάστε τίποτα από τον ftp που έδωσε ο *DungeonMaster* παραπάνω, γιατί ξεπουλάμε  :: 

Ότι έχει αφήσει από bandwidth δηλαδή, γιατί to dc του έχει χτυπήσει κόκκινο!

Ας παραθέσω και το traffic γράφημα των τελευταίων ημερών για να καταλάβετε  :: 

Περιμένω σχόλια και κάποια παραπάνω στοιχεία από όσους έχουν κάποια εμπειρία με κάτι ανάλογο, ώστε να βρεθούμε πιο κοντά σε κάποιο συμπέρασμα.

ΥΓ:  ::  Γράφημα της τρέχουσας κίνησης του interface θα βρείτε στο http://10.67.48.35/graphs/iface/sr2/ (είναι το άκρο της Λούτσας)

----------


## eufonia

Μου θυμίζει το φαινόμενο της στρωμάτωσης σε υδάτινα περιβάλλοντα. 
Μέσα στο νερό δημιουργούνται δύο σαφώς καθορισμένα υδάτινα στρώματα, το ένα με θερμοκρασία >15 βαθμών κελσίου και το δεύτερο, βαθύτερα με θερμοκρασία < 15 βαθμών. Το σημείο στο οποίο έρχονται σε επαφή τα δύο στρώματα ονομάζεται θερμοκλινές.
Η παρουσία θερμοκλινούς έπαιξε σημαντικό ρόλο στον Β' Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο όπου τα βρεταννικά αντιτορπιλικά δεν μπορούσαν να εντοπίσουν με το ASDIC τα γερμανικά υποβρύχια σε βάθος μεγαλύτερο του θερμοκλινούς, γιατί το ηχητικό σήμα από τα sonars ανακλώνταν στο σημείο επαφής των δύο στρωμάτων, λόγω της διαφορετικής πυκνότητας του νερού.

Λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν αύτο που παρέθεσες παραπάνω, *μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας οδηγεί και σε μεγαλύτερη εξάτμιση νερού κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας*, καθότι η "γη" *επανακτινοβολεί* προς το διάστημα ποσότητα της ακτινοβολίας που έχει δεχτεί κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Μεγαλύτερη εξάτμιση προφανώς συντελεί και σε παχύτερο στρώμα υγρασίας πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας.

Ίσως αυτό το στρώμα να είναι υπεύθυνο για τον εγκλωβισμό και τη διάδωση του σήματος, υποχρεώνοντάς το να ακολουθήσει μια καμπύλη διαδρομή παράλληλη στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας... (?)

Επιπλέον, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορούν να ληφθούν υπόψη μετρήσεις κοντά στον ένα σταθμό οι οποίες είναι άγνωστο εάν ανταποκρίνονται στις πραγματικές συνθήκες στη συνολική διαδρομή των 160km...

Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα τα γραφήματα να έχουν την ίδια κλίμακα, ή έστω κάποιος με γνώσεις πάνω σε photo-editing να την πειράξει λίγο? Πάντως, νομίζω πως διακρίνονται κάποια πρότυπα, τόσο θερμοκρασίας-υγρασίας, όσο και υγρασίας-στάθμης σήματος  ::

----------


## acoul

Πάνο respect !! Το πρόβλημα έχει να κάνει με την υγρασία, που ως γνωστό κοντά στη θάλασσα υπάρχει σε αφθονία. Το νερό απορροφά την ενέργεια - βλέπε φούρνο μικροκυμάτων με ένα ποτήρι νερό κλπ. Νομίζω τις μέρες με πυκνό χιόνι ή βροχή, αρκετά links αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα ...

----------


## nvak

Υπάρχει μία περίπτωση, κάπου στην διαδρομή να δημιουργείται θερμικά μικροκυματικός φακός.
Οι πυκνότητες αέρα γύρω απο νησάκια έχουν διαφορές λόγω θερμοκρασίας.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ύστερα από κάποιες συζητήσεις που έχω κάνει με ραδιοερασιτέχνες, το φαινόμενο αυτό φαίνεται να *διαφέρει* από το *τυπικό ducting*, κυρίως λόγω του ότι έχει πολύ μεγάλη διάρκεια, αλλά και λόγω του ότι δεν επηρεάζεται από τον δυνατό και διαρκή άνεμο.

Οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία - συζήτηση πάνω σε αυτό θα είναι χρήσιμη, ώστε να βρούμε τόσο τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει, όσο και το τι αποκλείεται. Προσωπικά είμαι στη διάθεσή σας για να σας δώσω όσο περισσότερα στοιχεία γίνεται.


Σχετικά με κάποια άλλη εκδοχή του μετεωρολογικού γραφήματος, προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι δυστυχώς...

Η πηγή του είναι η εξής, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται:

http://eastattica.dyndns.org/weather (internet)
http://eastattica.awmn/weather (wireless)

Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάποιον μετεωρολογικό σταθμό κάπου κοντά στη Μύκονο ή και ενδιάμεσα, ο οποίος να παραθέτει γραφήματα περασμένων ημερών, καλό θα ήταν να τον βλέπαμε και αυτόν.

----------


## baskin

Υπάρχει αυτός στην Σύρο

http://users.forthnet.gr/syr/pnet/

Κοιτάξτε το.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Γραφήματα του link Μυκόνου - Λούτσας. Αφορούν την κάρτα στον router μου.

Πρόσβαση από wireless 
Πρόσβαση από internet

Τα στοιχεία του link καταγράφονται περίπου τέσσερις εβδομάδες τώρα. Κάποια προβλήματα όμως στον server (στην απεικόνιση των γραφημάτων) δεν μου επέτρεψαν να δώσω νωρίτερα πρόσβαση στα γραφήματα αυτά.

Πατώντας στον μεγενθυντικό φακό, μπορείτε να μεγενθύνετε την περιοχή που θέλετε.

----------


## socrates

Όχι θα το άφηνες!!!!  ::   ::   :: 
Κάτι αντίστοιχο πρέπει να κάνουμε και εμείς για τον κόμβο της Πάρνηθας όταν φτιαχτεί!  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ξόδεψα λίγο χρόνο και έφτιαξα μία σύνθεση των γραφημάτων που έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας, κυρίως για να υπάρχει υλικό για μελλοντική μελέτη:

Πάνω είναι το γράφημα του μετεωρολογικού σταθμού της Λούτσας.
Στη μέση είναι το γράφημα της στάθμης του σήματος στη Λούτσα.
Κάτω είναι το γράφημα του μετεωρολογικού σταθμού της Σύρου.

Το πλήρες μέγεθος του αρχείου εικόνας είναι 1256*2655. Παραθέτω επίσης και μικρογραφία της εικόνας.

Τα στοιχεία που παρουσιάζονται είναι εύρους 24 ωρών.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Για όποιον παρακολουθεί την πορεία του link με την Μύκονο, να ενημερώσω πως ο router της Μυκόνου είναι εκτός λειτουργίας (πιθανότατα κρασαρισμένος) τουλάχιστον από σήμερα το πρωί μέχρι τώρα.

Οι ημέρες αυτές είναι σημαντικές για την παρακολούθηση της στάθμης του σήματος, διότι η θερμοκρασία έχει αρχίζει να κατεβαίνει. Ίσως είναι ευκαιρία να εντοπίσουμε τη στάθμη της θερμοκρασίας που χρειάζεται το link αυτό για να λειτουργεί.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Απ' ότι είδα, ο router της Μυκόνου είναι πάλι up, εδώ και 2 ώρες περίπου.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Από τα μέσα του Σεπτεμβρίου το link είναι εκτός λειτουργίας, λόγω του προδιαγεγραμμένου:

Χωρίς ζέστη δεν υπάρχει το ευνοϊκό φαινόμενο διάδοσης.

Μοναδική εξαίρεση εδώ και ένα μήνα σχεδόν, ήταν ένα διάστημα τριών ημερών που είχε ζεστάνει αρκετά ο καιρός, δύο βδομάδες πριν.

Θεωρείστε λοιπόν το link εκτός λειτουργίας μέχρι νεοτέρας.

Ο εξοπλισμός θα παραμείνει στη θέση του και στα δύο άκρα, για καταγραφή στατιστικών.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Έγινε μια περίεργη παροδική επάνοδος του link στο διάστημα από 19:00 χθες έως 09:00 περίπου σήμερα.

Το περίεργο είναι πως η κορυφή του σήματος «έπιασε» -64db περίπου, κατά τις 22:00 χθες.

Παραθέτω γραφήματα.

----------


## rosacruz

Γειά σας παιδιά, ψήνομαι πάρα πολύ να κάνω κάτι απο Κύθνο. Υπάρχει διάθεση απο εσάς? Επειδή είμαι πολύ άσχετος με το θέμα, μπορει κανείς να στείλει PM να το συζητήσουμε? Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## RpMz

http://cywn.dyndns.org

Σχετικά για τις Κυκλάδες  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Το καλύτερο και το σωστότερο είναι να επικοινωνήσεις με τους πιο κοντινούς σου, να κοιτάξεις το παραπάνω url που έδωσε ο *RpMz* και να ακολουθήσεις τις συμβουλές που έλαβες στο topic της ασύρματης δικτύωσης των Κυκλάδων.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Ήρθα σε επαφή με τον Σταύρο (DundeonMaster) και μου εκδήλωσε την επιθυμία να βρεθεί άνθρωπος από την περιοχή της Ανατολικής Αττικής για να δοκιμάσουν ξανά την σύνδεση με τη Μύκονο. 
Στα σχεδιά του είναι η σύνεση και με την Σύρο και προσπαθεί μαζί με τον άλλο Σταύρο (baskin) να αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση σε σημείο της Σύρου, που βλέπει Άνδρο και τμήμα της Αττικής, ώστε η σύνδεση των κυκλάδων με το AWMN να γίνει πραγματικότητα.
Μετά τις επιτυχίες διασύνδεσης του AWMN με την Χαλκίδα και ελπίζω σύντομα με την Κόρινθο καιρός είναι να βρεθεί λύση και με τις Κυκλάδες.

----------


## baskin

> Στα σχεδιά του είναι η σύνεση και με την Σύρο και προσπαθεί μαζί με τον άλλο *Σταύρο (baskin)* να αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση σε σημείο της Σύρου, που βλέπει Άνδρο και τμήμα της Αττικής, ώστε η σύνδεση των κυκλάδων με το AWMN να γίνει πραγματικότητα.


Στράτος  ::

----------

